# Mike Parker's 1292 Streaking Fix!



## dochlywd

Just thought I'd start a new thread since the last one is getting a little off topic. I get overly excited when I see another reply to that thread so I started a new thread that will only pertain to the streaking. This way I can get overly excited again when MP replies to this one each time!


----------



## Tom.W

Hi ,

I must have missed it but did Mike finally figure it out ?


----------



## Tully

I would love to know a fix as well ,maybe it can be used on other models .


Regards


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by Tom.W_
*Hi ,

I must have missed it but did Mike finally figure it out ?*
Of course...


Quote:

*... maybe it can be used on other models.*



Yep!


----------



## stefuel

Mike, Is this fix solely confined to the neck cards?


Chip


----------



## Gary Murrell

well damn it Mike please spill, if it's one of your mods, please indicate where to order and price , my Barco Data 808s streaks like a *****


this is actually called Luminance peaking isn't it??


-Gary


----------



## Tully

Ahh you found it Gary  Now were is Mike.



Regards


----------



## Gary Murrell

Please Mike, we are at your mercy 


Face/Off last night was very very bad in the greyish prison scenes, the streaking was so bad it isn't funny


-Gary


----------



## Tully

Im going to watch Firefox tonight Gary , I will tell you how bad it streaks tommorow. Calling Mike


Regards John


----------



## TheFerret

A n t i c i p a t i o n !


----------



## Tinman

I don't know about you guys, but my streaking problem was COMPLETELY fixed after MP told me to stop going outside naked! AMAZING results!  


AAAAANYWAY...... so what's the REAL scoop? I have mild streaking on my NEC as well, though mostly visible during credits.


Marc


----------



## CZ Eddie

Is streaking during the credits defined as a horizontal "shadow" that extends from one side of the letters to the end of the screen, or in some cases to both ends of the screen? Thought that was fixed with better cables?


----------



## Tully

I'm pretty sure we are all talking about streaking, as a bright image , then trailing to the right over a darker background, but not black background .


Regards


----------



## MC Maniac

Another test to use for streaking is to put up a dot test pattern - if you can see horizontal lines connecting the dots up on the screen, you have a bad case..


Turn contrast all the way off - brightness all the way up and look at the tubes - you may not have streaking on the screen but if the dots are connected with horizontal lines, then you still suffer from it..


In my case, the lines are not visible on screen even with credits but are there on the tube faces..


MP says the fix will improve every CRT that has it regardless of how much you see on screen..


so Mike come on..we're waiting..


----------



## Gary Murrell

my streaking never happens on black screens


I recently watched Face/Off that has alot of screentime in a completly grey prison, streak city I tell you, happens worst against greyish/brownish and other midtones


-Gary


----------



## Tom.W

Is it too late or not possible to add this feature to the MP-5 ?


----------



## Gary Murrell

My guess but I don't know my ass from my elbow is that it is internal to the PJ


where you at Mike??


-Gary


----------



## stefuel

Just a guess but as most report the problem in bright objects against a black background that it would have something to do with the neck amplifiers inability to cut off the electron beam as cleanly as it comes on. But that's just a truck drivers opinion. I don't use a scope. I lick each index finger, I touch one finger to the chassis and the other to the appropriate test point and close my eyes.


Chip


PS I shouldn't say things like that. Someone might think I'm serious...

And try it.


----------



## Tully

Quote:

_Originally posted by stefuel_
*Just a guess but as most report the problem in bright objects against a black background that it would have something to do with the neck amplifiers inability to cut off the electron beam as cleanly as it comes on. But that's just a truck drivers opinion. I don't use a scope. I lick each index finger, I touch one finger to the chassis and the other to the appropriate test point and close my eyes.


Chip


PS I shouldn't say things like that. Someone might think I'm serious...

And try it.*
I have a scope , I tried that wet finger bit , all I saw was stars.





Regards


----------



## TheFerret

Mike, this fix sounds like an excellent business opportunity for you. Go fix'em for folks!


----------



## Gary Murrell

Mike oh Mike come out come out wherever you are 


-Gary


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by Gary Murrell_
*Mike oh Mike come out come out wherever you are 


-Gary*
Ok, I'll have the parts in before the weekend, with hopes of putting together the first kit before next weekend.


Right now I'm having a ton of fun getting the MP-5's ready, so it's first things first..


----------



## Gary Murrell

so it will be a outside the pj fix, or internal??


Thanks Mike, what would we do without you??


-Gary


----------



## mp20748

It's Internal.


----------



## Gary Murrell

Great, I cannot wait, Thanks again Mike


-Gary


----------



## mp20748

Gary,

can you solder pretty well.. are you able to perfrom the mod yourself (with the right parts of course)?


----------



## Gary Murrell

Mike that depends, I can solder pretty well, if it's a really really tiny tight spot, I might not be able to do it, I would just have to see first


Thanks


-Gary


----------



## mp20748

OK, so we'll have to find a way to make this happen for you...


----------



## Mark_A_W

Gary, I thought you had a 808? Isn't this fix for the 1292?


Am I missing something?


----------



## Gary Murrell

Great Thanks Mike


Yep I got a Barco Data 808s, late 1997 build, streaks like a *****


Mark earlier in the thread Mike said this applied to other models of pj's


-Gary


----------



## rxv3000

Mike,

will you list the parts required to do this mod?


The reason being is there is a couple of people in Australia keen on doing this fix and we are quite cappable of installing the mod ourselves.


Thanks Darren


----------



## Tully

This is great, I have been going crazy trying to figure this streaking problem out !!!

Hey Mike I can solder , no problem, just tell me the parts, and were to put them (be nice) I have a BG808 , Gary and I are in the same streaking camp 



Regards


----------



## BangoO

Funny how streaking has always been associated to 1292, and now that there is finally a fix, there are more Barco requests than 1292 requests


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

I can solder, have a scope for adjustment, and a copy of the service manual


Last project:

http://www.poohsticks.org/drew/image...n_xo-small.jpg


----------



## stansylin

Mike


Can you also let me know how you are going to set up the kit for fixing the streaking? I have 5 Sony 1292Qs that might need it. Thanks.


Stan


----------



## davidcrowe

bump.


----------



## edsuski

Mike,


I'm and electrical engineer with access to professional solder stations and (maybe more importantly) people who do this type of work for a living (i.e. there is knowing how to solder and then "really knowing how to solder") if you are looking for someone to verify your fix.


Any component change suggestions you have to improve (reduce) changes in convergence during "warm up" would also be greatly appreciated.


Let me know if I an help.


Ed
[email protected]


----------



## $ultan

Hi,


I live in the netherlands, can anyone can tell me what this streaking problem is or can anyone send me a picture of this?


Thank You,

Sultan


----------



## Tinman

I "really" CAN solder... LOL! I use all Metcal equipment.


Marc


----------



## Semisentient

Mr Parker,


How hard are the boards that need upgrading to get at? Will we have to disassemble the whole thing, or is that not a worry. The soldering is the easy part! Getting to the board(s) out may not be... Not that I have ever tried actually, but I always hear how 1292's aren't exactly modular.


Thanks, James


----------



## pasey25

Mike, you realise that Graham is in not-so-sunny Melbourne, Australia don't you?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by pasey25_
*Mike, you realise that Graham is in not-so-sunny Melbourne, Australia don't you?*
Yes. It's just that the internet makes this world we live in a small place. Here in the states we have Terry (chuchuf) and some others, but so far I only have Graham who has expressed an interest in this some time back.


----------



## laric

If you need to find one in Europe, i'd be pleased to help 


--Patrice


----------



## Headhunterx

I live in TN. and would love to help I have 2 1292's myself and I can solder very well.


Thanks,

Richard


----------



## mp20748

I broke from my busy schedule and worked on the 1292 early this morning. Before I left my shop, I was able to see a totally STREAK FREE image on that 1292. Initailly, the streaking on this projector was very bad, but it's now non existing.


It's been a very long time since I've had any experience with a 1292. I don't remember them having so much noise in the video chain. Once that noise was ALSO lowered, the projector has a very sharp/punchy image. I was able to run very high scan rates using my RGB test pattern generator. I also ran a CD test pattern. Everything looked good.


I'll do some more testing later, and will post back the final results in a coulple of days. And at that time I'll post my intent to provide this upgrade/fix/mod. There's 4 boards/modules involved for a total picture upgrade.


----------



## josex

Mike,


Any chance you will have a fix for the XG's?


Regards,

Joakim


----------



## Semisentient

Great Mike!


Lets move this puppy up the best projector list!



James


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

_Originally posted by mp20748_
*


It's been a very long time since I've had any experience with a 1292. I don't remember them having so much noise in the video chain. Once that noise was ALSO lowered, the projector has a very sharp/punchy image. I was able to run very high scan rates using my RGB test pattern generator. I also ran a CD test pattern. Everything looked good.




*
If that doesn't put a smile on your face, nothing will..


----------



## Gary Murrell

from what I gather this is for all pj's that suffer, Am I wrong Mike??


-Gary


----------



## BangoO

Mike, you can't imagine how happy I am to read this 

Thx a million, now I just hope I can get this fix in Europe


----------



## COVERkreator

Oh crap I see 1292 prices on ePay increasing


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by Gary Murrell_
*from what I gather this is for all pj's that suffer, Am I wrong Mike??


-Gary*
I won't go that far, but I'm sure this same problem can be solved on some Barco's. The parts needed would be different, and the circuits may not be the same. The problem with the 1292 was very unique.


----------



## Gary Murrell

Please tell us this might work for a Barco, there are lots of us out there with streaking on the 808, I am sure many of us 808 owners would be more than willing to help out and test etc etc


Thanks Mike


-Gary


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by Gary Murrell_
*Please tell us this might work for a Barco*, there are lots of us out there with streaking on the 808, I am sure many of us 808 owners would be more than willing to help out and test etc etc


Thanks Mike


-Gary
Get me a PDF diagram of the 808, and I'll get you a good answer.


For now I'm only 90% sure that I can.


----------



## Gary Murrell

sure what diagram do you need??( of what parts?? ) I have them all, give me a shout and I will have it up on my webspace in 2 shakes


-Gary


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by Gary Murrell_
*sure what diagram do you need??( of what parts?? ) I have them all, give me a shout and I will have it up on my webspace in 2 shakes


-Gary*
Check your PM!


----------



## WTS

Hi Mike,


So what did you find that causes the streaking, I'm curious, or is that confidential.


Thanks


----------



## laric

I don't have the details of Mike's finding, but based on what he says on the other thread, we can easily guess it replace the poor performers VPH15 (on CAR, B & G board) by some equivalent chips. Looking at Sanyo production, the only one seems to be the VP201 (pin compatible 240Mhz BW). There is probably some caps updates around.


Last, mike talk about some "noise" in LVPS, may be something around it.


Mike, am I right ?


--Patrice


----------



## stansylin

Hi Mike


My business is in manufacturing of hard disk drive production testers. Let me know if I could be of some help. I am in the Silicon Valley in California, and am working on knowing the 1292 better, since I have 5 of them. I would definitely like to see the streaking fix, video noise fix, and also the loud fans fix. Thanks for working on the problems.


Stan Lin


----------



## davidcrowe

Hi Mike,


Sent you a PM.


Dave


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by laric_
*I don't have the details of Mike's finding, but based on what he says on the other thread, we can easily guess it replace the poor performers VPH15 (on CAR, B & G board) by some equivalent chips. Looking at Sanyo production, the only one seems to be the VP201 (pin compatible 240Mhz BW). There is probably some caps updates around.


Last, mike talk about some "noise" in LVPS, may be something around it.


Mike, am I right ?


--Patrice *
No, that's way too simple of a fix. Don't forget that even Sony Service had a problem with this streaking. They thought it was the CRT's. And I'm sure they changed out everything that you mentioned. To include better video IC's that they also have in their parts bin. Plus I don't believe the VP201 is physically or electrically compatible to the chip that's in there.


----------



## Allen Fleener

Mike:

I too would be interested in this 1292 fix. So let's not take months for this to reach fruition. OK? In other words stop taking on new projects!  Me first please.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

_Originally posted by Allen Fleener_
*Mike:

I too would be interested in this 1292 fix. So let's not take months for this to reach fruition. OK? In other words stop taking on new projects!  Me first please. *
Yes, I've stopped taking on new projects. I had to, I have too many things on my plate. I'm now funtioning on a priority basic. And for now. it's the MP-5. And once I'm able to get that project completed, then we'll move on to the 1292.


However, by no means will it be months. More like a week or so...


----------



## Allen Fleener

Awesome!


----------



## BangoO

Any news Mike ? 

I was supposed to bring parts of my 1292 to laric so that he can fix it, but I can only do it in 3 weeks, so I was hoping to get the mod by then... would this be possible ?


----------



## Gary Murrell

Mike is busy with the mp-5 right which i would assume is his #1 priority, we will get our streaking fix


-Gary


----------



## MC Maniac

Time for a bump...


Mike:


How's the 1292 project coming?


Other than a frame for my Torus, it's the last thing I need to get done for my HT..


Really would be great to be able to say "I'm Done" assuming that is even possible..


----------



## davidcrowe

Mike,


Will we be able to do the mods with the projectors mounted?


I know you are busy with the MP-5s, hope its all working out.


Dave


----------



## dochlywd

Bumpity-Bump-Bump!


----------



## BangoO

Hmmm... bump ?


----------



## mp20748

Give me time to catch up on some things, and we'll get right back on track with this.


----------



## Semisentient

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Give me time to catch up on some things, and we'll get right back on track with this.
Well, if you are asking us for time to catch up on other things, I think the answer will be a resounding no! 


James


----------



## Gary Murrell

Thanks Mike, We also need to work on the Barco's that we have been discussing via PM


We all want streak free pj's and for now you are the only one trying to deliver them to us, we all appreciate it very much and will patiently wait


-Gary


----------



## Graham Johnson

OK Mike. How's about giving us a date for the presentation of the 1292 fix? There are so many people waiting for this fix its got to the point of being a cruel torture.


----------



## Tully

Slow torture for sure .


Regards


----------



## laric

No, slow & cruel torture... 


--Patrice


----------



## BangoO

I just hope I won't have to sell my 1292 to have a streaking free projector


----------



## deus-ex

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
OK Mike. How's about giving us a date for the presentation of the 1292 fix? There are so many people waiting for this fix its got to the point of being a cruel torture.
Here is a point no one can argue with !!!


----------



## mp20748

I'm still on board guys... I just need a little more time to finish up on a couple of other projects first..


----------



## deus-ex

Do you find him sadistic ?


----------



## BangoO

Mike, maybe you could already give us a few hints about what you changed on the 1292 ?


----------



## davidcrowe

Luckily I am on vacation for the summer on the west coast while the projector hangs quietly in its room on east coast.... but still some details would be nice.


----------



## MC Maniac

Mike Parker posted the following comment in the MP-5 thread:


-----


David,

I plan to get back on the 1292 very soon, but I have so many other things to do first. I'm needing to mod the DX because it'll be used with 3 of the MP-5's that I'm sending out. I want to look at the final stage, to see if there would be a problem with its component out connected to the MP-5.


The 1292 is only one of the things that I have not be able to get back to. MY health is back, and my legal situation is finally in the stage of wrap up. So with all my major headaches behind me, I'm gearing to move forward. I know there's a lot of people waiting on my return to the 1292, but it's not been the only thing that I've had on hold.


__________________

mike parker


mp'@'wisdom-technologies.com



-------


----------



## jtnfoley

Call me heretic, but is MP being compensated for his time and expertise? I can understand sharing in a passion, even releasing to the public domain in a community like this, but the expertise shared by MP (and tse, and others) just blows my mind.

Through legal and health battles (alluded to in greater detail elsewhere) all I see is a never ending chorus of "MP, when will you finish my pet project????"



Shame! For shame! You should all be ashamed of yourselves as I would be if I owned a projector cool enough to garner MPs attention, when mine would be a voice in the chorus and I'd be singing loudly "Mike, when are you going to do _my_ stuff!?!?!?" 



Joking aside, I sincerely hope MP, tse, Curt Palme, et al are provided good livings given their contributions to this community.


----------



## KBK

yep.. I still have Mike's 1292 neck boards in my posession...it would be a shame to send them out without this fix.


----------



## Atombomb

I'm anxiously waiting for this mod, and I'm definitely willing to ship and pay appropriately to get my pj upgraded, as I'm sure many of the 1292 owners are... if they are gonna diy it, they should still be willing to pony up some bucks for the service...


----------



## UFOAbductT

This mod sounds like its going to be great. I adjusted the astig and flare on my 1292q for the first time. You could really see the streaking on the sides of the dots. I bet it adds a lot of clarity to the image once the streaking is eliminated.


----------



## Tully

Should do the same for a Barco 808  (keeping the dream alive)


Regards


----------



## KBK

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KBK*
yep.. I still have Mike's 1292 neck boards in my posession...it would be a shame to send them out without this fix.
Actually, I don't think it is on the neck boards..and as i begin to go through the whole logic of figuring it out... I realize it is already covered ground...and that I agreed to leave it alone if Mike was going to pursue it as a 'fix' involving recompensense. So I left the speculation 'off' the forum.


The fact that the Sony engineers seem to not have been able to figure this out..jsut boggles my mind. Or, conversely.. it could be 'planned obselesence', that was a happenstance kind of thing. The problem appears. and is conveniently left without an answer. A legitimate problem rearing it's head, that somehow, does not get fixed. Like Corvairs, for example  Ok. Bad comparison.


I mean, hell, given some grunt work and time, I think I could have managed to figure it out. And I'm pretty damned far from being an engineer.


----------



## dochlywd

Ken,


I know you just got my shipping address, but don't send those boards back just yet. Mike should be back at the 1292 within the next week or so and I'm 100% sure that he'll share a little info with you so you can apply it to my PJ. He knows that this project is definitely one that you want cleared from your plate so you can move on to newer challenging obstacles rather than having to rehatch what you've already accomplished years ago.


So, hang tight! It won't be much longer and you'll finally be able to wash your hands of my pestering a$$!!!


Thanks!


Mike Hines


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KBK*
Actually, I don't think it is on the neck boards..


You are partially right here..


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KBK*
Actually, I don't think it is on the neck boards..and as i begin to go through the whole logic of figuring it out...
You're right, it's not.. 


And it's not the power supply...


No hints!


----------



## BangoO

Mike, if you don't want to give us any hints, could you at least sell us the fix ?


----------



## Headhunterx

Quote:

Yes, I've stopped taking on new projects. I had to, I have too many things on my plate. I'm now funtioning on a priority basic. And for now. it's the MP-5. And once I'm able to get that project completed, then we'll move on to the 1292. mike parker
That Was: 05-20-05, 02:02 AM



Mike how long is your week?? Come on either get to the fix or shut up!!


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Headhunterx*
That Was: 05-20-05, 02:02 AM



Mike how long is your week?? Come on either get to the fix or shut up!!
Dang, you're right here. It's taking far too long to get this fix out there. I hate to throw the towel in on this, mainly because I've spent some valuable time in running this problem down... oh well, maybe it's best. After all. I still have a ton of things on my plate, and most of them have yet to be addressed.


Anyway, I'll have to do something. I have at least four customers waiting on me to install CRT's in their projectors, and they won't let anyone else do it 


I also have a ton of power supplies and other boards to repair.


Plus several other things to include the MP-5's, for which I've decided to keep first and make sure I deliver a very fine product. So I guess I should take your recommendation and "shut up"


It's not easy being me


----------



## WTS

Mike,


I think you need a holiday first.


----------



## UFOAbductT

Quote:

Originally Posted by Headhunterx

That Was: 05-20-05, 02:02 AM


Mike how long is your week?? Come on either get to the fix or shut up!!
Wasn't headhunter the one selling the two 1292q's on ebay recently? If so he wouldn't need the mod anyway.


----------



## MC Maniac

Mike,


It would be a real shame to abandon the streaking fix when from what you have said you have found both the cause and solution for the problem..


How many hours do you estimate you would need to complete the project?


Are you contemplating offering a board swap arrangement or sell a kit with a bunch of parts and instructions of which parts to swap?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
Mike,


It would be a real shame to abandon the streaking fix when from what you have said you have found both the cause and solution for the problem..


Ain't gonna happen... I'm taking this across the finish line..


----------



## jtnfoley

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Ain't gonna happen... I'm taking this across the finish line.. 
Good thing. I was going to pass the hat and get you a stripper to properly christen the new shop. And, maybe a dom for headhunter . . . On second thought, he's apparently a masochist . . . if he can author an attack like that he might just enjoy a dom *a little too much*.


----------



## BangoO

Pom pom polom


----------



## Atom

My guess is that Mike is going to replace/bypass some nasty electrolytic coupling caps on the IFB-11 input card and the BB card . The signal goes through 3 cards on the way to the Video neck boards.Mostly relays and monolythic ics and a very interesting discrete op amp.And then again maybe not 

Andrew


----------



## dochlywd

Atom,


I think you have something in your eye 


My palms are sweating as I wait for this. Then I can finally get my fully modded 1292 back and have it dialed in by a professional. I am currently watching a stock 1292 that my sorry butt set up. The good thing is, when this is all done, I get to go back a re-watch a lot of movies while grinning ear to ear because of the difference in PQ!


Happy Birthday to me! Happy Birthday to me!


Mike


----------



## BangoO

Mike, are you still with us ?


----------



## Tully

Wow ! look at the number of views on this thread. I guess a lot of people are waiting for this fix , me included.


Regards


----------



## MC Maniac

Yeah me too..


I'm in the same boat as Dochwyld - I have a fully KBK modded 1292 sitting here not being used - just waiting for the streaking fix - and then get calibrated by a pro..


To Mike P:


Any further developments?


----------



## BangoO

While we are waiting for Mike, MC Maniac can you tell me more about this KBK mod for the 1292 ?


----------



## Semisentient

Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix! Streaking fix!


----------



## Mark_A_W

You guys need someone else to look into it and provide the solution(s) for free. There's a number of technically competent members on this board, not just one. And one other in particular has recently given away a design of his, for the benefit of all here.


----------



## Semisentient

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mark_A_W*
You guys need someone else to look into it and provide the solution(s) for free. There's a number of technically competent members on this board, not just one. And one other in particular has recently given away a design of his, for the benefit of all here.
Excuse me, but who said we expect it for free???


----------



## mp20748

First let me apologize for not getting back to making the fix available sooner. The reason for not bringing it forward sooner, was because I needed more time and work space to really wrap this project up. I've since moved my shop to a much larger location, and have almost finished setting up my operation. I've had to work very hard to clear some things from my schedule, and had to put some other things on hold so that I could get back to this project. Next week is out for me, but the following week I will be standing over that 1292.



btw, I don't have a problem what-so-ever with someone else taking on this project. However, do understand that if the fix comes from me, it will have a price attached to it.


----------



## Mark_A_W

(Edit: response to Semisentient's post, not Mikes...he types too fast!)


No one, but being willing to pay hasn't helped you guys much so far. And a bit of community spirit rather than capitalism isn't always a bad thing.


Some of us play with these things for fun. I wish I could help personally, but it's well beyond me technically.


For instance one of my mates mods video cards and Momitsus (bnc mods, remove filters), and will do it for a fee. But he's happy to provide photo's and instructions to do your own yourself for nothing- if you're game and willing to risk your card, and not hold him responsible if you screw up.


Most people will look at what needs to be done, get some understanding of what's going on and the degree of difficulty, and pay to get it done. And we all gain some technical knowledge and understanding.


This just seems cruel that's all.


----------



## Semisentient

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mark_A_W*
(Edit: response to Semisentient's post, not Mikes...he types too fast!)


No one, but being willing to pay hasn't helped you guys much so far. And a bit of community spirit rather than capitalism isn't always a bad thing.


Some of us play with these things for fun. I wish I could help personally, but it's well beyond me technically.


For instance one of my mates mods video cards and Momitsus (bnc mods, remove filters), and will do it for a fee. But he's happy to provide photo's and instructions to do your own yourself for nothing- if you're game and willing to risk your card, and not hold him responsible if you screw up.


Most people will look at what needs to be done, get some understanding of what's going on and the degree of difficulty, and pay to get it done. And we all gain some technical knowledge and understanding.


This just seems cruel that's all.



I gotcha, sorry...


I would could take on the challenge myself I suppose. I guarantee I could make the 1292 stop streaking! Of course it would stop doing everything else as well 


James


----------



## dochlywd

Mike,


Everyone knows your situation and also knows that if your hands are touching this project that it is well worth the wait and fee. Even with how crazy your life has been recently, youve managed to decifer the problem and get further than anyone else in years! I think people are just overly excited to finally have a solution to this that's why we are so persistent. Please don't mistake our excitement for a lack of gratitude. I, for one, appreciate the efforts you've put into this and I'm sure that many others here feel the same!


Here's to good health and much success!!


Mike


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
While we are waiting for Mike, MC Maniac can you tell me more about this KBK mod for the 1292 ?
I'm afraid there's not much I can tell you at this point, about the full blown mods, other than KBK changed a whole whack of parts on all the boards..


I can't even tell yet whether it was worthwhile getting the full KBK treatment..after finally getting the CRT back from Ken, I was doing the blending experiments..


Impossible doing the blending on a painted wall, in another room without total light control, to assess the image from the fully KBK modded one..too many variables happening..


My current 1292 that is being used, has only a mild case of the streaking and doesn't bother me for the occasional times I see them..This 1292 had the basic KBK mods done - to the input cards and neck boards..Ken did these mods at my house - took him around 12 hours..


End result was a *BIG* improvement to the image - this is why I am so anxious to get the streaking fixed - both Mike P and KBK say fixing the streaking, will improve the overall image - not just eliminate the streaks..if the fix ups the performance another notch, it will have been worth the wait..


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mark_A_W*
No one, but being willing to pay hasn't helped you guys much so far. And *a bit of community spirit rather than capitalism isn't always a bad thing*.
Why not both?


----------



## dochlywd

Mike,


The other thing I think members aren't realizing is that this IS YOUR JOB and it IS HOW YOU MAKE YOUR LIVING. So, if people stop to think about it, they wouldn't want to go to their current jobs for free when that's what's paying their bills and putting food on the table. I'm sure if you had an idea on how to make a good pot of coffee you would gladly share this with the rest of us. This isn't just a hobby or something you dabble in, this is your business and way of providing for your family. You don't have your regular day job bringing in income and then you come home and tinker with this stuff in your spare time. I just don't think people stop to think about it in that perspective because it's just a hobby for them.


Just my opinion. Other members, please don't take offense. I was just giving a different view is all.


Have a great holiday!!


Mike


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
End result was a *BIG* improvement to the image
What was improved, sharpness, constrast, etc ?


About the price of the streaking fix, of course I am ready to pay !

The only issue here is that I'm in Europe, so I hope there will be a way to get this fix without sending my 1292 (or even parts of it), otherwise I will never get the fix


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
What was improved, sharpness, constrast, etc ?
There was alot less video noise -yes a bit sharper - the picture just had more punch to it....


Quote:

About the price of the streaking fix, of course I am ready to pay !

The only issue here is that I'm in Europe, so I hope there will be a way to get this fix without sending my 1292 (or even parts of it), otherwise I will never get the fix 
Mike hasn't said what his plans are - I imagine he could sell you a parts kit with instructions..


He has my 1292 and is welcome to do a board swap arrangement - he mods the boards - you send in yours and he ships out the modded ones - then uses your boards to swap with the next guy etc..you should only be down the transit time of shipping both ways..


----------



## Gary Murrell

Mike will this streaking fix apply to most all Pj's like Ampro, Barco and even RPTV's??


every CRT front/rear PJ I have ever owned streaked except one or 2 units


Thanks Mike, many of us anxiously await your work and appreciate your efforts


-Gary


----------



## sweetchuck

Ok ,I just picked up a 1292 to play with ,and yes it streaks like a *****.

My question is ,did these leave the Sony factory like this or is it something that has degraded with the age of the machine.I find it hard to believe that Sony would let their once flagship projector leave the factory with such a noticable flaw. Had anyone actually purchased one when they where brand new?and did it streak . I know there are still a rare few around new in boxes but the fact is they were still made back in the 90's, and just because they haven't been used doesn't mean the capacitors haven't leaked. Especially the aluminium surface mount electrolytic Caps. I am an Authorized Sony agent and have had Sony recall many broadcast products that used the very same capacitor due to premature leakage.


Has anyone done a full re capacitor change on these and what success did they have??

I would be in a position to guinea pig this if no one has already done so.


----------



## Graham Johnson

Yes they streaked from new,


My 1292 had a genuine 69 hours on it when I got it and it streaked.


Ray Calford from Sony (who i bet you know) told me it was the tubes.


That is ********, they just didnt know how to fix it.


----------



## sweetchuck

I also have looked through Sony's technical service database and have found a heap of known faults but nothing pertaining to streaking!!

Unless they are not claiming responsiblity for such a huge stuff up.


----------



## Graham Johnson

I did that as well, Lots of power supply stuff and a few others. But no streaking mod.


----------



## KBK

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sweetchuck*
Ok ,I just picked up a 1292 to play with ,and yes it streaks like a *****.

My question is ,did these leave the Sony factory like this or is it something that has degraded with the age of the machine.I find it hard to believe that Sony would let their once flagship projector leave the factory with such a noticable flaw. Had anyone actually purchased one when they where brand new?and did it streak . I know there are still a rare few around new in boxes but the fact is they were still made back in the 90's, and just because they haven't been used doesn't mean the capacitors haven't leaked. Especially the aluminium surface mount electrolytic Caps. I am an Authorized Sony agent and have had Sony recall many broadcast products that used the very same capacitor due to premature leakage.


Has anyone done a full re capacitor change on these and what success did they have??

I would be in a position to guinea pig this if no one has already done so.
I have basically "shotgunned" Doc's Projector,and it hasn't done a bloody thing for the streaking. Just to drive myself nuts, I totally recapped the board that has over 100 Ely. Thru-hole caps. Problem being, it's a delicate Multi-plane board. I wouldn't try it uless you've done much of that kind of work. I also looked at the scem. of that board a bit, and re-executed the thinking on PS buffering u values. I've poured over every inch of that PJ in terms of wiring placement, lead length, shielding, connectivity, etc. Anyway, the caps have been looked at before.


All caps of that type have been sat down at a table in a clean room, and interviewed. Some have been led in handcuffs to a empty room with a drain (a la Citizen X), some have been retired, and some have been allowed to retain their positions. The 1292 world is a better place, but the main culprit remains free.


----------



## Tom.W

Mike claims to not being an engineer but I think he is being very humble.My bet is that Mike has found the source but not the gremlin


----------



## sweetchuck

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KBK*
Anyway, the caps have been looked at before.
That's good enough for me.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tom.W*
Mike claims to not being an engineer but I think he is being very humble.My bet is that Mike has found the source but not the gremlin 
Yep, I've figured out where the problem is. And I can also say that the fix will also make the image much better.


I plan to pick back up on this next week (as promised). Then I'll need a little more time to get further into the problem section of the projector, and to come up with a better fix, rather than replace what's already in use with the original.


I'm now ready to get back into this. I now have my shop setup and everything in place, so it's now time to get back to work on this. I also have some finish work to do on my test Marquee, so after three years of operating under unusual conditions, I'm now in a much better working environment that when I had started out years ago. The rack units are in place, and so are the RGBHV switchers. Dish network is on the way, but for now I have all other sources.



Oh, here's a little tib-bit on the house:


The demolition and reconstruction started a little over a month ago. Almost every room, with the exception of the kitchen has been stripped (drywall, insulation, etc) and redone. The main section of the house is in its final phase waiting for painting. The second section (addition) has been repaired, remediated and is now being reconstucted. So it looks like we might be getting back into the house by the first part of next month... If so, it would mean that the house has been vacant for 23 months. It's a very long story, but to keep it brief, after 4 or 5 years of dealing with a mold contaminated house, we'll finally get to go back home and live under totally mold free conditions  


And I must say, we could not have done this without the help and support from so many wonderful people on this forum. I get get teary eyed when I think of the very patient and supportive people, whom I've never met, yet they have been so encouraging and understanding.


I've even got my health back (100%), though my memory and concentration is still a little dense, but I can easily tell that's it's also on the rebound.


A big thanks from a very grateful AVS forum member - ME!


Now, let's get this 1292 (and some other stuff) to the next level


----------



## sweetchuck

Does this mean you have a non streaking 1292??? or have you located the source of the symptom?


I had the scope out tonight and noticed very strange ABL behaviour .

I have only looked in to this briefly ,am I on the right track???


----------



## BangoO

Even after disabling the ABL (which brings a good improvement in PQ), the streaking is still there sweetchuck.


----------



## dochlywd

Streaking...Shmeaking! Congrats on being so close to getting to go home. That will be an emotional day, but an extremely satisfying one for you and your family. I'm glad to hear that you are doing so well. The rest of this stuff (1292) is just that.....stuff compared to what's really important for you!


God Bless!


Mike


----------



## misohorny

Good news about your house Mike.


I wouldn't know which thread to read to get the details of the mold problem, but I remember it being discussed and how it affected your health.

Does this mean the damp that originally helped the mould to flourish has been erradicated? Is the air in the house being tested to determine if mold spores are still present? Have you considered air filters in the main living areas? If the infection has left you suseptable, perhaps you should still consider moving.


All the best anyway,


John


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *misohorny*
Good news about your house Mike.


Does this mean the damp that originally helped the mould to flourish has been erradicated? Is the air in the house being tested to determine if mold spores are still present? Have you considered air filters in the main living areas? If the infection has left you suseptable, perhaps you should still consider moving.


All the best anyway,


John


Yes, the first thing that had to happen was to stop any moisture or dampness (roof/gutters replaced). By this being the summer season, it was the perfect time of the year to remediate/eradicate the mold. Once the leaks are taking care of, the house had to be opened up (windows open). Three exhaust fans had to be running constantly over the duration of the renovation. And the drywall and insulation had to be removed, as well as anything that had a porous surface (ie. curtains, drapes, furniture, etc). After these items are removed, then the insides had to be treated with powerful disinfectants (MicroBan/Amphyl). This treatment requires a second treatment, once the first treayment dries. And if there's any mold damaged wood or other surfaces, it had to be either removed or sanded (to include disinfect).


The main house did not have any mold damage or other indication of mold. the only problem noted from the lab inspection was mold spores. Spores can only survive in dampness, and cannot bare the chemicals, so they were eradicated/remediated. Now, our house has an addition on the rear, that's the only area that needed a bit of special attention, and all damaged wood or other sustances were removed and replaced, to include the external siding. So far, the house looks like it had a complete renovation, and it's now in it's final stages.


-----------


btw, I'm sending back a Momitsu DX unit that has been modded. I meant to email you on this, but I did get to look at the EE problem, and was able to either decrease it, or eliminate it all together. Actually, the unit looks very good, and I've only looked at it at 480P. I did not bother to enter custom rates, because I was evaluating it at 480P. And 480P (if i remeber correctly) is where the most EE is noted.


Anyways, I modded this for one of Doug's customers, so I wanted to make sure it was right.


The mod procedure that I used involved my mini MP mod (which I'm not really offering), but the thing to not do on this unit is to not remove the filters. Make sure you attach the coax at the right place right after the DAC, but do make sure you by-pass that SOIC switch, but make sure the filters remain, even if you have to remove them to a separate board - they must be in the circuit.


After this is done, the RGB connectors will be either RGB for RGBHV or component, and that depends on what mode the unit is in. But this procedure offers an improvement for both component and RGBHV.


----------



## misohorny

Mike,

the filters you refer to, are they before the clamping diodes, after the clamping diodes, or the clamping diodes? Because if they're before the diodes (which I somehow doubt), good, I've left mine in, if their after the diodes I've removed them, and if they are the diodes (which I suspect), because there were two schools of thought (leave 'em in/take 'em out) at the time I modded my V880, I removed them as well, after reading:


"Video output DC restoration circuits which employ a clamping diode exhibit one or more disadvantages. During active picture information intervals of the video signal the clamping diode is reverse biased and exhibits a capacitance which, depending on the diode type and the magnitude of the reverse bias voltage across the diode, can adversely affect the high frequency response of the video output signal path particularly in the case of a wideband system. Diode clamping circuits are also subject to introducing a signal dependent clamping error related to an offset voltage produced by signal dependent clamping current flowing through an impedance in series with the clamping diode. "


Removing the clamping diodes may have some EEs raising their hands in horror, but I haven't noticed any ill effects.


Then again you may be referring to extra circuitry implemented in the DX model to fix the component output that isn't present in the original V880 anyway. I haven't seen inside a DX yet.


Cheers,

John


----------



## dokworm

Now that that is solved, who wants to help me mod a 2950 laserdisc player to get cleaner output on the composite signal


----------



## misohorny

Sorry, I don't expect to stay OT for long. It's not like I'm going to be arguing BTB/WTW with Mike 


Cheers,


John


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *misohorny*
Mike,

the filters you refer to, are they before the clamping diodes, after the clamping diodes, or the clamping diodes? Because if they're before the diodes (which I somehow doubt), good, I've left mine in, if their after the diodes I've removed them, and if they are the diodes (which I suspect), because there were two schools of thought (leave 'em in/take 'em out) at the time I modded my V880, I removed them as well, after reading:



Removing the clamping diodes may have some EEs raising their hands in horror, but I haven't noticed any ill effects.


Then again you may be referring to extra circuitry implemented in the DX model to fix the component output that isn't present in the original V880 anyway. I haven't seen inside a DX yet.


Cheers,

John
I did not remove the clamping diodes. I attached my mini coax directly to each one of them. I don't recall if the DX model is different from the original that I used to own, so I can't comment on any changes. On the one that I recently modded, I only removed the 8 pin SOIC switch chip, and attached the coax directly to the ESD diodes (clamping) right near the DAC. I also removed the filters (beads) and placed them on my mini board, because they're needed in the circuit. Removing the filters does seem to add some extra sharpness, though that sharpness appears to be noise.


There are better ESD diodes, as well they are better filters, but as is, the unit I worked with looked pretty good.


----------



## misohorny

Thanks for the details, Mike.


End of OT posts from me.



John


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I plan to pick back up on this next week (as promised). Then I'll need a little more time to get further into the problem section of the projector, and to come up with a better fix, rather than replace what's already in use with the original.
Ouahou tuesday already 


Any update Mike ?


----------



## mp20748

Yes, we'll get on this VERY soon!


----------



## BangoO

I can't wait from reading you again then Mike !


----------



## BangoO

Weekly up


----------



## Ericglo

Man, give it a rest!!!!


Eric


----------



## dochlywd

I suggest that when Mike is ready to offer the fix, he starts a NEW thread. That way I would know that he is ready and I won't get overly excited everytime I notice a new post to this one only to find out that it's just a "Curious George" looking for an update.


Damn!! Once again I thought the fix was ready because this thread had some action!


Everytime I look at this thread when there's a post, I feel like the kid that didn't get what he asked for at Christmas. 



Mike


----------



## Tom.W

Same thing here Mike,

I see streaking rarely on my Barco Data 808 and about the same for the 808 graphics but I would still like It fixed . My 1209s looks fine but I keep waiting for that post that says "Streaking fixed" !


----------



## mp20748

Ok, I plan to go with a new thread later, but for now, I'll need to know how many out there have interest in this fix (send PM). I'll need a count or estimate to put togther a BOM (bill of materials), and from there we can determine a price for the fix.


However, I must inform you that the fix will also include a special MP mod for improved image performance... Oh yeah, you know we had to make that happen.. 


Tom,

Barco's are next on my list...


----------



## laric

Nice ! I would like one Mike... Add me to your list...


Note that I'm available if you need a "Bridge Head" in France/Europe... 


--Patrice


----------



## Semisentient

I tried to PM but your box is full...


Add me to your list!


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Semisentient*
I tried to PM but your box is full...


Add me to your list!
It's now good to go!


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Semisentient*
I tried to PM but your box is full...


Add me to your list!
Seems like I was the last one before it was full then 

In case you didn't get Mike, I'm in, obviously


----------



## edsuski

Great News Mike. I have sent a PM.


Do you think the modifications will decrease the time needed to reach "warmed-up convergence"?


Thanks for the effort on getting this over the goal line.


Ed


----------



## MC Maniac

Put me down for 2..


This deserves 2 smileys..


 


One for the fact that we are getting closer and the other for this: special MP mod for improved image performance..


Thanks


----------



## Tully

O Man !!! I hope us Barco guys can use this fix as well!!



Regards John


----------



## GEBrown

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
. . . . However, I must inform you that the fix will also include a special MP mod for improved image performance... Oh yeah, you know we had to make that happen.. 
Can you define "improved image performance" without letting the cat out of the bag?


"Image quality" I understand. "Image detail" I understand, but the phrase "image performance" eludes me.


I'm not a potential customer, since I don't have the problematic equipment, just wondering.


Thanks!


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GEBrown*
Can you define "improved image performance" without letting the cat out of the bag?


"Image quality" I understand. "Image detail" I understand, but the phrase "image performance" eludes me.


I'm not a potential customer, since I don't have the problematic equipment, just wondering.


Thanks!
Good question there... maybe if there's a way to put "image quality" and "image detail" together, you'll get "Image performance" just kidding of course


----------



## BangoO

I mped MP earlier, obviously i'm in 

And yes, the image performance tweak is an awesome news !


----------



## Graham Johnson

I would be interested in a deal that would allow me to do the Mod over here in Australia Mike.


So the answer is probably 5 to 10 mods for Australia total minimum!


----------



## edsuski

Bump


----------



## psg

I'm interested too!


----------



## sweetchuck

Interested for mod in Australia.


----------



## edsuski

Bump


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
I would be interested in a deal that would allow me to do the Mod over here in Australia Mike.


So the answer is probably 5 to 10 mods for Australia total minimum!
I'll give this some thought, and hopefully we'll find a way to make this happen for you.


----------



## edsuski

Bump


----------



## Ericglo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *edsuski*
Bump
Ummm, something doesn't really need a bump unless it has gotten a little older than this. 


Ericglo


----------



## edsuski

Unless, of course, your first page is set to 40 messages and you want to keep this message on the first page so that more people will PM Mike and we can finally find out exactly what the fix involves and how much it will cost.


But thanks for the great advice anyway. This is much better than a bump.


Ed


P.S. Don't forget to PM Mike if you are interested in the fix.


----------



## Chris Bigos

Why not start a separate thread with an explicit title that will attract the attention you want? That would be more effective than just repeatedly bumping this thread.


----------



## edsuski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chris Bigos*
Why not start a separate thread with an explicit title that will attract the attention you want? That would be more effective than just repeatedly bumping this thread. 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Ok, I plan to go with a new thread later, but for now, I'll need to know how many out there have interest in this fix (send PM). I'll need a count or estimate to put togther a BOM (bill of materials), and from there we can determine a price for the fix.


However, I must inform you that the fix will also include a special MP mod for improved image performance... Oh yeah, you know we had to make that happen..


Tom,

Barco's are next on my list...
That's why.


Ed




__________________

MikeParker - ([email protected])


----------



## webmst

Mike,

I'll take another unit in OZ. I have a complete spare set of boards for a 1292Q which I can send to you to be modded. I 'm also helped a lot by the good folks at CRTCinema so they can arrange for me if you cannot send the mod but need to install on the boards yourself.


Cheers,

Matthew O'Sullivan


----------



## mp20748

Ok, here's my plans for the very near future for this project.


I'm having a bench built for the tech that will also be working with me in my shop. And as soon as that's done and all is in place, we'll get back with how we plan to handle this. My intent so far, is to have the boards sent to me, then have them returned with the fix and some other upgrades. I'm trying to make this all happen in a very timely fashion, and that is the main reason for the tech coming on board. I'm also prepared to bring in more help if it deems necessary. I'm really trying to get away from being bogged down and backlogged. Plus I have far too many other things going on.


Man, I'm so glad I held on to the extender cards from when I worked on the few 1292's back in the 90's... they were a very big help in this.


----------



## Atom

Hi Mike

Which boards would you need to have sent to you for the upgrades?

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## BangoO

Mike, please think about us europeans, we will never be able to send you the cards and wait for them back 

I've been waiting for this fix for so long now, I just hope I will be able to get it


----------



## Semisentient

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Ok, here's my plans for the very near future for this project.


I'm having a bench built for the tech that will also be working with me in my shop. And as soon as that's done and all is in place, we'll get back with how we plan to handle this. My intent so far, is to have the boards sent to me, then have them returned with the fix and some other upgrades. I'm trying to make this all happen in a very timely fashion, and that is the main reason for the tech coming on board. I'm also prepared to bring in more help if it deems necessary. I'm really trying to get away from being bogged down and backlogged. Plus I have far too many other things going on.


Man, I'm so glad I held on to the extender cards from when I worked on the few 1292's back in the 90's... they were a very big help in this.
Cool. I was hoping for a kit that I could install myself, but this works too. Just wondering which boards you will need. Some of them seem like they would be a pain to extract...


James


----------



## Ericglo

Damn Mike, now I am thinking of keeping my 1292 and getting it fixed and modded. What kind of resolutions are you able to run? I must confess that your 1200p revelation last month has gotten me back in the CRT fold so much that I don't even go over to the digital forums any more. Do your mods give the 1292 performance equal to another projector like a MP9500? Jeez and I was already to part it out. (Homer Simpson voice)Mmmm, Torified 1292!


Ericglo


----------



## webmst

Mike,

this is a fine outcome. I can send you a full set of boards which you can use to run though the process to begin with as i do not use them at present if you wish. As long as they work with the mods done when they come back that's fine!

If you wish I can then repeat that process for my other set of boards if you want another set to work though.

It's up to you.

Good Luck

Cheers,

Matthew O'Sullivan


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ericglo*
Damn Mike, now I am thinking of keeping my 1292 and getting it fixed and modded. *What kind of resolutions are you able to run? I must confess that your 1200p revelation last month has gotten me back in the CRT fold* so much that I don't even go over to the digital forums any more. *Do your mods give the 1292 performance equal to another projector like a MP9500?* Jeez and I was already to part it out. (Homer Simpson voice)Mmmm, Torified 1292!


Ericglo
I plan to take screen shots and to also be available for anyone who would like to stop by see for themselves.


I'll also see how much more resolution we're getting... I use a pletera of test patterns when checking to improve on a circuits performance. The test patterns are my ONLY means of verifying improvements, though I have a pretty good eye, I still need to have a means of reference for this. And in the case of the not so great 1292, we'll use resolution for the performance marker, mainly because the problem that some/or all 1292's may have, can seriously effect the projectors best resolution performance. And for HD, we need resolve power. And when we're able to get the best resolution from our CRT's - good HD material is on a whole-nother level.


1080P on any CRT was never easy, especially with fine detail. However, that's not the case anymore..


----------



## dochlywd

Enough fore-play!


I can't take it anymore! I JUST CAN'T TAKE IT!


Whew, anyone got a smoke?!






ZZZZzzzzzzzz, ZZZZzzzzzzz...........


----------



## Ericglo

Thanks Mike!!


It would be great if you could get close to MP9500 performance. I remember Mark Hunter performed a test and showed the difference in resolution. Higher resolution is better.


Did you incorporate any of the mods that KBK performed on the 1292?


Ericglo


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dochlywd*
Enough fore-play!


I can't take it anymore! I JUST CAN'T TAKE IT!


Whew, anyone got a smoke?!






ZZZZzzzzzzzz, ZZZZzzzzzzz...........
It's time to start taking some cold showers Mike..


You'll need all your strength once you start watching the picture after Mike P gets done..


That's when the explosions happen..


----------



## laric

Hi Guys,


Is there any news ?


--Patrice


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *laric*
Hi Guys,


Is there any news ?


--Patrice
Not yet, but it's still coming.


I've had a very serious family emergency almost two weeks ago, and that has delayed things for awhile. All things are now Ok on this end (thank God), and we're back at the bench.


I should be posting soon on this, but first I must get some other things out of the way. I may still be able to offer this in a kit form, but it's too early to know for sure. The fix is somewhat involved, because I'm making a substantial change to one section of the video chain. I'm not quite ready to say how much of an improvement the fix/mod should yield, but when finished, it'll be on display right next to a Marquee 9500 that has absolutely NO smearing or streaking at all..


Therefore, it must be tight


----------



## Semisentient

Sounds great Mike. I'm sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## sweetchuck

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I may still be able to offer this in a kit form, but it's too early to know for sure. The fix is somewhat involved, because I'm making a substantial change to one section of the video chain.


Kit form would be great for us overseas techies ,this way we don't lose our beloved projector for weeks , and board swaps for others perhaps.


----------



## webmst

Kit or board swap suits me: as stated before I'm thinking of getting you to do 2 board sets so I've got a back up just in case!!


----------



## arioch

Is this the only current thread that treats this subject?

Since I'll be recieving a 1292 this week, I'm really interrested in the results.

And I thought that I had bought a mediocre 9"-wannabee for not so much money. Now You're telling me that it could be a real 1080p-contender? Wow... 

I hope that there'll be some kind of replacement kit to buy anytime in the future for us Europeans.


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arioch*
Is this the only current thread that treats this subject?
Yes..all of us 1292 owners are anxiously waiting for Mike P. to start a new thread outling details of his streaking fix..


----------



## 1011fan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arioch*
Now You're telling me that it could be a real 1080p-contender? Wow... 
Arioch, I just set up my 1292Q to 1080p and have no problems. I have the Moome Moome IFB-M2005A installed in Slot B of the projector. It is driven by a DVDO iScan HD+ for upcoversion to 1080p and connected to the PJ using a 50' DVI cable.


I must say the picture is spectacular - to say the least.


My screen is a Draper M2500 116"x65"


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *1011fan*
I must say the picture is spectacular - to say the least.
And to think it could be even more spectacular with MP's streaking fix..


:drool


----------



## 1011fan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
And to think it could be even more spectacular with MP's streaking fix..


:drool
Yest, that's what makes life worth living - having something to look forward too!


----------



## BangoO

Is Mike still with us ?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Is Mike still with us ? 
Yes I am! 


Everytime I plan to get back to this and put this fix/mod into action, it seems like I still have a ton of things to get out of the way first 


I've been really gearing for this and my latest Marquee mods. I just want to put in place a good and efficient system for doing this. So far we've bought some technical help on board, and have all necessary equipment in place, to include 95% of the parts. So we're almost there 


I'll need a litle more time to clear some things out of the way, then we'll be moving forward. I'll also like to hear from the 1292 owner that also does websites.


----------



## BangoO

That's good news, and this would obviously be a very nice xmas gift


----------



## webmst

I do websites Mike amoung the many other things ~ I'm an IT Manager in Government what are you after exactly?


----------



## psg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Yes I am! 


I'll need a litle more time to clear some things out of the way, then we'll be moving forward. I'll also like to hear from the 1292 owner that also does websites.
That would be me --- Cooldog Technologies --- relatively near you, in Kenton, DE.


We build *and* host sites. Multi-homed with one circuit to Qwest and one to AT&T.


Here'a a link to our main client's site --- been working on and hosting this one since December of 1999: LatPro Job Board . With over a quarter-million active members (just over a half-million since startup), and 20GB or so of database behind it, it's obviously a little larger in scale than what you'd need or want, but it's a good example of what we do here.


I'd be happy to do some horse-trading ...


Paul


----------



## laric

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I'll also like to hear from *the* 1292 owner that also does websites.
Mike, did you men "the" or "a" ?


If it's "a", I can help  (altought seems you have suggestions above)...


--Patrice


----------



## mp20748

I was hoping to make this happen before the end of the year, but that's not likely to happen. Rather than throw it out there, I wanted to be better organized, by first updating the website with the new info. That way the website will cover everything relating to the fix/mod, to include photos.


In the meantime, I'll try and get some pictures posted here, and they will show the one fixed channel compared to the two unfixed streaking channels. I think this would make for a good before and after.


If things happen sooner - so be it..


----------



## jtnfoley

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I was hoping to make this happen before the end of the year, but that's not likely to happen. Rather than throw it out there, I wanted to be better organized, by first updating the website with the new info. That way the website will cover everything relating to the fix/mod, to include photos.


In the meantime, I'll try and get some pictures posted here, and they will show the one fixed channel compared to the two unfixed streaking channels. I think this would make for a good before and after.


If things happen sooner - so be it..


________________________________

MikeParker - ([email protected])
Whomever winds up helping MP out in this regard, please, fa GAWDS SAKE (as we say in Boston) do something about THIS-> mpa6641228*@aol*.com


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jtnfoley*
Whomever winds up helping MP out in this regard, please, fa GAWDS SAKE (as we say in Boston) do something about THIS-> mpa6641228*@aol*.com 


 
I seriously agree with this, so we made it go away - thanks!..


----------



## Tom.W

A bit off topic here but is the MP-5 up again and shipping ? I have a friend who would very much like one !


----------



## Tom.W

It appears us Barco owners will have to wait a bit...


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tom.W*
It appears us Barco owners will have to wait a bit... 
Oh no, Barco's are next in line, right after the 1292! It's just that I'll need to get one that streaks in my shop.


----------



## Ericglo

So, are you and Greg working together on the Barco or independently? I see where he is experimenting with a higher bandwidth chip. Keep up the modding!


Ericglo


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ericglo*
So, are you and Greg working together on the Barco or independently? I see where he is experimenting with a higher bandwidth chip. Keep up the modding!


Ericglo


Greg's pushing the bandwidth, while I'm doing the streaking fix. We're both in the improvement business..


----------



## BangoO

Mike, I'm almost buying a Ruby, but I would hate to buy it and see the mod available one week after, making the 1292 far better than the Ruby 

Can we hope to have the mod available for january ?


By the way, you also mentionned once that you would probably take care of the noise of the 1292 as well... are you still planning to deal with this ?


----------



## mp20748

January it is!


----------



## VideoGrabber

What year? 


- Tim


----------



## Semisentient

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
By the way, you also mentionned once that you would probably take care of the noise of the 1292 as well... are you still planning to deal with this ?
MP signature earmuffs?


----------



## BangoO




----------



## arioch

Concerning noise... I notice that some of the fans in the 1292 have an alternative connector on the upper board that reads something that seems like they would be thermally controlled instead of running full throttle all the time... I don't remember exactly how they're labelled.

Anyone know something about this?


----------



## 1011fan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arioch*
Concerning noise... I notice that some of the fans in the 1292 have an alternative connector on the upper board that reads something that seems like they would be thermally controlled instead of running full throttle all the time... I don't remember exactly how they're labelled.

Anyone know something about this?
Just speculation on my part but perhaps these "extra" connectors are for adding additional thermal switches to shutdown the projector if tripped during an overheat condition or perhaps Sony, during design, added them and later decided that a thermal switch for each fan was overkill.


Regardless they cannot be used to control the fan speed to lower projector noise.


1011Fan


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Quote:

Originally Posted by *1011fan*
Just speculation on my part but perhaps these "extra" connectors are for adding additional thermal switches to shutdown the projector if tripped during an overheat condition or perhaps Sony, during design, added them and later decided that a thermal switch for each fan was overkill.


Regardless they cannot be used to control the fan speed to lower projector noise.
Nope.


The 5 intake fans in back are powered via a resistor off the 15.5V supply. The SWITCH+THERMO jumpers are wired to put another resistor in parallel with that which would speed up the fan if an attached sensor said things were getting too hot.


----------



## Specboy

The 5 x 80mm (3 inch) intake fans to which you're referring aren't the major cause of the noise, it's the 5 x 120mm (5 inch) fans that are the major problem. When you quieten the larger fans, then you start to notice the 2 power supply fans and the 5 intake fans.


Slowing down the Sony fans will yield satisfactory results. Throw your hushbox away but buy an airconditioner for the hot months!


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
January it is!
Hmmmm... let me look at my calendar... but it seems like we are now in January


----------



## jtnfoley

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Hmmmm... let me look at my calendar... but it seems like we are now in January 
At least you waited till the second! I saw a post yesterday and figured it would have been 12:01AM and something like "HEY MIKEY! Yous shhhaid tha that tha schtreakin fix would............whoa boy........... would be January!"


----------



## Z-Photo

Tff


Lmfao


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Hmmmm... let me look at my calendar... but it seems like we are now in January 
Yep, it's January...and we're gearing up to announce this soon...


How does next week sound, is that soon enough..


----------



## BangoO

Next week sounds very good Mike


----------



## dochlywd

Way to get this thread back on track MP! Next week can't com soon enough!


Mike


----------



## Headhunterx

Mike,


It has almost been a YEAR since you said "Next Week" we can stick a fork in the 1292 streaking problem... And you haven't fixed it yet... How many more weeks do you need.. I can't believe people still believe the BS you spout off here!! Good Luck To Anyone Still Waiting.......


----------



## Tom.W

Mike , Please don't forget about all the Barco's out there


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Headhunterx*
Mike,


It has almost been a YEAR since you said "Next Week" we can stick a fork in the 1292 streaking problem... And you haven't fixed it yet... How many more weeks do you need.. I can't believe people still believe the BS you spout off here!! Good Luck To Anyone Still Waiting.......
It amased me too that some has waited so long. You would think they would've purchased another CRT, or even a Digital. I myself don't know if I could have waited this long. Especially the person who sent me his 1292 as a test unit. He had it shipped all the way to my door. Plus, now I'm getting PM's and emails asking about the Barco's. Now you gotta wonder about those Barco folk who also want the streaking fixed on their units. They must not have been keeping up with this thread..


Now only if I did not have to deal with being out of the house, and only if there were not so many other things related, that just maybe, I could have made this happen sooner. I'm just speculating here of course, but it's highly possibly that I could have made this happen even two years ago, because it's really been longer than a year that folk have been waiting. And to make things worse, I can't even guarantee next week. I mean it's very possible that a terrorist might ignite a bomb in my shop, or some other catatrophic event may take place... who knows, anything could happen..


But for some reason, even knowing that I've been somewhat limited, folk kept sending me PM's and emails, to include this thread. And they kept asking me to stay with this, and the encouragement has been one of my greatest motivators, so other than just enjoying the attention from all of this, I felt obligated to stay with this. Heck, I could have gave up anytime I wanted to, but this has been very dear to my heart. I wish you could read the emails and PM's... no you would not like them, because most of them were very understanding. Too understanding really. I've even been promising the lastest Marquee mods for almost as long, and there's some Marquee folk who has also been on a very long waiting list, though I've been showing off the latest mods for over a year. Both were announced to be made available this month (January). And at this time, I don't know of anything that would keep that from happening.


So you see, you'll really have to blame those folk who wanted me to stay with this - me, I probably would not have waited this long. I would have got a Ruby..


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tom.W*
Mike , Please don't forget about all the Barco's out there 
Barco's are on my list. Someone is even loaning (and delivering it to my shop soon) me one for this.


2006 is going to be very interesting for CRT..


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
So you see, you'll really have to blame those folk who wanted me to stay with this - me, I probably would not have waited this long. I would have got a Ruby..
I wanted to buy a Ruby, but I was sure you would release the fix the day I would buy one, so I waited... 

Hopefully, my 1292 will be perfect one day (streaking fix + hushbox) and I won't even think about selling it for a few years


----------



## dochlywd

Man! I really hope Headhunterx was just kidding around. If not, he obviously has no idea of who he is talking about and the trials Mike has recently gone through. In my eyes, Mike doesn't owe me or anyone here ANYTHING, so I am just appreciative of the time he puts into making our PQs greatly improved and helping keep CRT alive!


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!!!!


Have a Great New Year MP!


Mike


----------



## mp20748

Well, we were hoping to have the website redone and showing how to get the fix, but that did not happen.. I've been really busy, but will stick to my last promise of it happening this week. So I'll have to work some wonders between today and tomorrow, though today is also a very busy day for me with the wife, I'm sure I can squeeze a little time out of today and tomorrow to slip a little something on this thread by Sunday night.


The 1292 that I have in my shop also has another problem (other than the streaking issue), but I should also have that finished before next week, because I plan to show how well this fix works on the 1292 in my shop on next Saturday.


So for now, we'll list a few things that will need to take place for those who'd want the fix.


- the fix can come in two sections. One is the fix only, while the other is a performance mod. The performance mod replaces three mini modules with three mini circuits that I'm having made up.


- there are several boards that will need to be removed and sent to me for the fix. The exception would be those folk in Australia. I'll have to work out a way to make that happen for them, and still maintain interlectual property. so this we'll have to work out.


- I'll have two techs helping with the this. So we should have a good turn-around.


- the price will come later (next week).


- I've decided against DIY.


- I'm ignoring emails and PM's asking me what was the cause of the streaking.



I remember back in the mid 90's. We received a Sony 1292 that was shipped in to us just for servicing. It had some weird problem, but not streaking. I don't recall why it was not sent directly to Sony, but after getting the unit in and doing some extensive troubleshooting, I can recall not getting much help from Sony in New Jersey. they were sort of clueless on this projector, so that lead me to really roll my sleeves up and really get into that 1292. The thing that I really remember about it was how difficult it was to use the manuals. And that may have been the reason why the techs at Sony Service did not want to help with it. I think back now and wonder if I volunteered to take that 1292 on as I always seem to want to take on some huge challange. Not sure how i had got into that 1292 back in the 90's, but for sure if i had remembered how difficult it was to troubleshoot, I would have kept my distance from this problem. Anyway, the 1292 holds the seconds hardest piece of electronic equipment that I've ever worked on. Sony's Betacam decks are the worse, and the manuals are terrible to follow. But with a good set of extender cards, test equipment and the right tools, it's all good..


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
- there are several boards that will need to be removed and sent to me for the fix. The exception would be those folk in Australia. I'll have to work out a way to make that happen for them, and still maintain interlectual property. so this we'll have to work out.
Mike, please don't forget Europe, I will never be able to send you parts of my 1292, and you know how much I want this fix


----------



## MC Maniac

This is great news Mike..


----------



## Z-Photo

Alright,


Great news: 

Now that the 1292 is done - Mike can get to work on the *Barcos.* [URL='http:/Barco/avatar/avatar42.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.*************.com/Barco/avatar/avatar42.gif[/IMG[/URL] ]


I was trying to get up there this weekend (with a BG 808) but events conspired and the truck is getting fixed instead. :(


I am now shooting for Jan 28.


Pete


----------



## Tully

This is fantastic news Mike .


Pete should be sending you the SMPS from my BG808, which streaks like a bugger as well Mike .


Regards


----------



## dochlywd

Mike! Get your eyes off that Barco 38DD!! Stay focused man! Stay focused!


That was a dirty blow, Pete! Although.....it does make me want a Barco!


Mike


----------



## Z-Photo

Or two??????


They are better in pairs..... Stacked even.. 



Tully - I got real busy this past week and did not get a chance to send off a SMPS. Hopefully around tues/Wed.


Pete


----------



## synerg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Mike, please don't forget Europe, I will never be able to send you parts of my 1292, and you know how much I want this fix 
Yes Mike. Don't forget European 1292 owners...


Serge.


----------



## arioch

I agree with the above speakers, when it comes to Europe.

I am a new 1292 owner and I'm really interrested in this improvement.

I've just replaced a faulty blue tube with a decent one and I'm astonished by the PQ of this machine.


----------



## instinct

Maybe you can find somone in Europe as well to do the mod for you. Shipping overseas is somtimes a pita, especialy with sensitive things like boards.


regards,

matt


----------



## BangoO

I know someone in Europe who already proposed Mike to do so.

I'm sure he will post very soon in this topic


----------



## laric

Well, if Mike include Europe in the statement below, why not... 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
- there are several boards that will need to be removed and sent to me for the fix. The exception would be those folk in Australia. I'll have to work out a way to make that happen for them, and still maintain interlectual property. so this we'll have to work out.
--Patrice


----------



## BangoO




----------



## Tully

Quote:

Originally Posted by *StealthZ*
Or two??????


They are better in pairs..... Stacked even.. 



Tully - I got real busy this past week and did not get a chance to send off a SMPS. Hopefully around tues/Wed.


Pete


Pete no problem , she is still a streaking 


Regards


----------



## mp20748

We're still with this, but need a little more time for some parts to come in, because I'd rather have this 1292 up and fully running to show to others before going forward. I'm also open for suggestions on how to distribute the fix. So shoot me your suggestions (PM/Email), and let's go from there. My biggest concern is protecting what I'm doing.


Here sre some of my other concerns:


- the 1292 that I have at my shop not only had a streaking problem, it had a ton of noise in the image. not sure if anyone else is seeing this noise, so it would be good to know if the noise exist beyond the unit that i have.


- I'm addressing three circuits in my fix. Therefore, I'm offering a three circuit fix. Some other 1292 may exibit streaking from a sigle stage.


- I've ordered a few video power packs to look at if they could improve on the existing ones (VPA15), if so, this would be a peformance upgrade, and may also not be necessary for all 1292's that are being considered for the fix.


- The mini RGB cables that connect from the main board to the neck boards should be changed, and the change would have the mini cables soldered directly to the drive board, with the mini connectors at the CRT's still being used.


- if you're having this streaking problem, you should also be aware that it crushes the low end blacks (or hides them). please check this and verify this for me. With the best test being at or above 960P.


I hope to have all things considered before weeks end, so let's get busy!


----------



## Graham Johnson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
- if you're having this streaking problem, you should also be aware that it crushes the low end blacks (or hides them). please check this and verify this for me. With the best test being at or above 960P.
Yes I have one of the last 1292 that where made Mike, It streaks and at 1080p I have seen the inability to correctly set the brightness due to the crushing of near black detail.


----------



## Z-Photo

Hey if Mike gets it completely fixed the 1292 should move UP on the CRT projector list....


Just above the Ampro but below the Barco....


Great job Mike....


----------



## webmst

As stated previously I have a full set of repladement boards for my 1292.

So......

I am happy to send them to you Mike for you to install the fixes as required for the complete performance upgrade. Also interested in the power upgrade and the connector change so send me the details of all these and the approx.costs.


I take all responsibility for the transit risks etc.


Just tell me what you need.


I might send the spare neck boards for you to check as well (if they are not part of the compliment of boards required for the fix)


----------



## Doug Baisey

Over 10,000 looks at this thread......why?

Regardless I think its cool. Doug


----------



## Tom.W

Because this thread started about 8 months ago ? Plus streaking is considered illegal in most states !


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
Yes I have one of the last 1292 that where made Mike, It streaks and at 1080p I have seen the inability to correctly set the brightness due to the crushing of near black detail.
For now I only have the red CRT functioning properly. In searching for this problem initially I jumped deeply into the neck boards, and In doing this I've damaged one of the VPA15's on the green board. And have to completely reassemble the blue neck board. So I've been going forward using only one neck board, and that's why I need parts to see what the low end really looks like with all three tubes. 99% of my laboring on this was months ago, so I'm having to catch up on where i left off, and would also like to see what difference a new set of Video Out chips would have on the image. The VPA's that are used in the 1292 are rated at 90 volt max, but Sony is running them at 100 volts. Not sure if the 10 volt difference would effect them, so I would like to see if using different chips would also improve on the image.


The chips will be here later today. Once i get them in the set, I'll know for sure how to proceed.


Playing around with this 1292 has truly been a blessing. Since doing so, I've learned that there's some level of streaking on all CRT projectors. I've also learned that this streaking is not always associated with the commom circiuts that we usually expect. In doing this, I've managed to TOTALLY eliminate it on the Marquee's video. Which btw, also developes its streaking problem with age.


I've been really busy lately with finishing up things on the house, and falling behind on so many other things, but for sure, we'll have this wrapped up before the weekend.


Plus, I can't wait to get my hands on those Barco's..


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Doug Baisey*
Over 10,000 looks at this thread......why?

Doug
They're trying to "keep hope alive"


----------



## mp20748

I'm here at the shop, and have been working with this for the past 4 hours. I've since cleaned up the noise and have also made some further improvements to the projected image.


The 1292 that I have here arrived with a terrible streaking problem. It was almost always visable. At present, I'm trying to duplicate it on various DVD's and test patterns. So far, I've only seen a very little bit that was equally to the right as it was to the left of a bright object. That object was the challenger (Nasa thingy) scene on DVD from DVE. The scene in question is a very small part of the shuttle when it's firing into space, but the illumination is not present anywhere else. Plus it's puzzling me, because the streaking was always noticed smearing to the right.


Anyway, the chips have not yet arrived, but i plan to stay with this the rest of the day.


I've even bought up a dot test pattern, with the contrast decreased and the brightness increased. With this test I did notice some streaking to the right a bit, but nothing that seems unusual for the Sanyo VPA chips. Overall, I'm leaps and bounds beyond what it was doing. To iclude a much cleaner image.


Later today. I'll have to breadboard one of the BX6574 mini amplifier modules. My test indicate that these guys should come out and be replaced with something much better.


It's going to be a long day...


----------



## arioch

Sure that the streaking in the NASA scene isn't in the source material?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arioch*
Sure that the streaking in the NASA scene isn't in the source material?
I'm not sure. It's the only thing that I've noticed so far that produced streaking. I did not look for it on the screen (painted wall). It was visable looking into the tube.


----------



## Graham Johnson

The bizzare part about the 1292 streaks are that they are generally to the left and right of the image. Not just to the right as you would expect.


----------



## BangoO

I second that.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
The bizzare part about the 1292 streaks are that they are generally to the left and right of the image. Not just to the right as you would expect.



where was this mentioned that the streaking was on both sides. This is my first hearing (seeing) this. This is the first I known of this, the 1292 that I got here had serious streaking to the right, and that's what I have corrected.


Anyway, now knowing what to look for, I'll get back at it. There's only two things that could cause this kind of streaking... one is the CRT. I'll see if I can rule that out.


----------



## MC Maniac

Mike,


On the 1292 that you have, I never used that one, so can't tell you how it streaked..


On my current one, it started with the streaking from the light source to the right only..the light source could be a candle or flashlight or white text..but always from the light to the right..


Everyone was reporting it this way at the time..


Since that time I had KBK do some mods - got better cables and added a foundation research power filtration box - my streaking on light sources is gone..


Now I only see the streaking on dark scenes - a few bands in the middle, that go across the entire screen - but only some times which is the strange part..


I think the key for you would be to make sure that the dots on the dot pattern are not connected by a horizontal line..to check for this, turn contrast to zero - brightness to 100 - and look at the dot pattern on the tubes..


Even though my light to the right streaking is gone, I stll have the dots connected by a line complete from left to right on each row of dots..


Thanks for your efforts to solving this..


----------



## UFOAbductT

Hi Mike, on the 1292q I have it streaks both to the left and to the right. I've seen the same thing on three other ones I've had a chance to play with.


----------



## mp20748

I've pretty much ruled out the CRT's. So that makes me feel better, though I'm not 100% sure.


Ok, it's now good to know exactly what I'm looking for, because my only reference for this is the one I have here. After taking a closer look at things now, I'm still confident that I'll solve this, so confident that I'm going to devote the whole day tomorrow on solving this problem.


I had this 1292 shipped to me from a very far distance. the person that sent me this projector had great confidence in me that I would solve this problem. I've had this projector for almost two years, and I just refuse to give up now, because I would hate to let that person down.


This is the second time that a 1292 was shipped to me, because somene very far off believed that I would get it working. That first 1292 was a major challenge for me, but I got it fixed. The same will happen to the one in my shop, and it'll happen soon.


Stay tuned!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
This is the first I known of this, the 1292 that I got here had serious streaking to the right, and that's what I have corrected.
My serious streaking is to the right.


I think I may have seen minor streaking to the left; no clue if this was on the same or an adjacent scan line. I'll eyeball that when I get home.


My uneducated guess (they don't allow software engineers to go near screw drivers let alone soldering irons) was that the 1292 forgets what black level is between the bright object and start of horizontal blanking (CAR/CAB/CAG boards?).


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Drew Eckhardt*
My uneducated guess (they don't allow software engineers to go near screw drivers let alone soldering irons) was that *the 1292 forgets what black level is between the bright object and start of horizontal blanking (CAR/CAB/CAG boards?)*.
yep, that's one of the problems it has for sure. Not only does it blunders on clamping, It does it several places in the video chain.. I've upgraded the first stage clamping circuit on the 1292 that I have in the shop. That has greatly improved the black level performance, and the circuit that provides the pulse for the blanking is very noisy, and needed to be cleaned up as well.


The streaking (both sides of object) that now appears on this 1292 looks more like what you would find on a comsumer grade rear projection set with weak CRT's, however, I'm doubtful it's the tubes in this case, because I've never seen this on electromagnetic tubes of this caliber.


Tomorrow (or very soon after) I plan to put this problem to rest..


----------



## instinct

would it make sense if someone generates something like a "testpattern" for streaking? then everyone could post its streaking behaviours and results and mike would be close to 100% sure what is the real issue.


----------



## laric

Hi,


Mike, sorry if I hurt ! But should we understand that you have not yet sorted out the issue ?


No flame here, wel all know how you deserve this forum, but i'd like to understand...


You told some time ago that this wasn't there or there (answering KBK or I) now I understand (I may be wrong !) you are still on the search path... I obviously can understand it, but then is there an available fix ? or you think there is different sort (and so sources) of that f.... streaking and so there will be different fixes ?


--Patrice


----------



## edsuski

Mike,


I have seen streaking on both sides of a light source on every 1292 I have owned. Definitely both sides.


Ed


----------



## Graham Johnson

What possible test pattern do you need for this?


Black screen and windows pointer in the middle will have any of these machines streaking ALL the way across the tube face. Not just to the right.


Try it, they will all be the same!


----------



## Z-Photo

Mike,


Sounds like you will have a ton of new MP mod customers when this fix is complete. Plus all the Barco 808/1208 owners. 


I will be up there Feb 4/5. Sorry it is the earliest I could find the free time. I will have a BG 808 (with both the s and non(S) RGB boards and neck boards). I also have a set of VPA18 chip that you can have to play with.....


Too cool


Pete



Looking forward to finally meeting you..


----------



## Specboy

My thinking was the reverse of MP's.


I thought all 1292's streaked either side of a highlight, the internally generated dot pattern shows it up well on the ones I've seen.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *laric*
Hi,


Mike, sorry if I hurt ! But should we understand that you have not yet sorted out the issue ?


No flame here, wel all know how you deserve this forum, but i'd like to understand...


You told some time ago that this wasn't there or there (answering KBK or I) now I understand (I may be wrong !) you are still on the search path... I obviously can understand it, but then is there an available fix ? or you think there is different sort (and so sources) of that f.... streaking and so there will be different fixes ?


--Patrice
It appears that I've not found the problem. And the main reason for this is that I'vre never understood the problem to be as it's mentioned later on this thread. The unit I recieved had the general streaking problem, that is commonly associated with these commercial CRT projectors, and that problem was quite clear to the eye.


Initially when first looking at the unit, I could not see the streaking on the neck boards. And knowing it sometimes will not show on the neck boards, I went for the shot-gun repair aproach. That yielded nothing, and I also tried different parts on the three different boards looking for a change - nothing. No cap or any other component made a difference. It was later when I discovered that the clamping circuits were noisy. The clamping pulse was distorted, thus causing poor or slower clamping. This is one of the circuits where i've made a change. After that change, to include a few other areas of noise cleanup, we had a fairly good image when looking into the tube itself. From there the projector set on the floor of my shop for the longest, until recently I put it on service table for further testing and/or possible reassembly. I've only been viewing things using either the red or green CRT's (looking directly into them), because the other two neck boards still needed reassembly. Yesterday I spent the most time with the unit in a very long time. I've ran various test patterns to include DVD's to only notice a problem with DVE's space scene. Though I was not able to notice anything jump out at me, i notice that the image was somewhat bland, or lacked the punch I'm so used to. I lot of my testing and tweaking is done looking directly into the tubes. The streaking that I noticed and mentioned in this thread was noticed looking into the red CRT. I could not get it to show up in any of the test patterns or DVD movies, other than the DVE space scene.


I was however able to see something with the dot patterns, but was not sure of how abnormal that was was.


After going back into the set, I was able to reproduce some more right streaking. It was slight but there, when using a different desktop test pattern. I also know that I've dmade some real quality improvements on the first sections of the video chain, with the best emphasis being on the BB board. Upgrading a circuit on that board greatly enhanced the low end. And as mentioned previously, there's a few other components (mini BX modules) I plan to upgrade as well. Based on my lastest diagnostics (now knowing what to look for), I think I now know where the problem is.


I've always had the neck boards as suspect, even though they did not show distortion on the scope. Sometimes you can see it/ sometimes you can't. But with these neck boards, one of them produced a somewhat weird square wave, yet it held true to pulse width.


Streaking (that that I'm so familiar with) is usually caused from lack of bandwidth performance, and has always been more pronounced when going to higher scan rates. I've always noticed that the problem that this projector had/has were not effected by the higher scan rates, which means that something is not cutting completely off. Speed usually causes smearing to the right. Illumination on both sides of an object, is more likely... oh never mind - i got this 



I'll be back at it today, and we're going to finish this up for sure. And we're going to do it soon (hopefully today).


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *laric*
Hi,


Mike, sorry if I hurt ! But should we understand that you have not yet sorted out the issue ?


No flame here, wel all know how you deserve this forum, but i'd like to understand...


You told some time ago that this wasn't there or there (answering KBK or I) now I understand (I may be wrong !) you are still on the search path... I obviously can understand it, but then is there an available fix ? or you think there is different sort (and so sources) of that f.... streaking and so there will be different fixes ?


--Patrice
It appears that I've not found the problem. And the main reason for this is that I'vre never understood the problem to be as it's mentioned later on this thread. The unit I recieved had the general streaking problem, that is commonly associated with these commercial CRT projectors, and that problem was quite clear to the eye.


Initially when first looking at the unit, I could not see the streaking on the neck boards. And knowing it sometimes will not show on the neck boards, I went for the shot-gun repair aproach. That yielded nothing, and I also tried different parts on the three different boards looking for a change - nothing. No cap or any other component made a difference. It was later when I discovered that the clamping circuits were noisy. The clamping pulse was distorted, thus causing poor or slower clamping. This is one of the circuits where i've made a change. After that change, to include a few other areas of noise cleanup, we had a fairly good image when looking into the tube itself. From there the projector set on the floor of my shop for the longest, until recently I put it on service table for further testing and/or possible reassembly. I've only been viewing things using either the red or green CRT's (looking directly into them), because the other two neck boards still needed reassembly. Yesterday I spent the most time with the unit in a very long time. I've ran various test patterns to include DVD's to only notice a problem with DVE's space scene. Though I was not able to notice anything jump out at me, i notice that the image was somewhat bland, or lacked the punch I'm so used to. I lot of my testing and tweaking is done looking directly into the tubes. The streaking that I noticed and mentioned in this thread was noticed looking into the red CRT. I could not get it to show up in any of the test patterns or DVD movies, other than the DVE space scene.


I was however able to see something with the dot patterns, but was not sure of how abnormal that was was.


After going back into the set, I was able to reproduce some more right streaking. It was slight but there, when using a different desktop test pattern. I also know that I've dmade some real quality improvements on the first sections of the video chain, with the best emphasis being on the BB board. Upgrading a circuit on that board greatly enhanced the low end. And as mentioned previously, there's a few other components (mini BX modules) I plan to upgrade as well. Based on my lastest diagnostics (now knowing what to look for), I think I now know where the problem is.


I've always had the neck boards as suspect, even though they did not show distortion on the scope. Sometimes you can see it/ sometimes you can't. But with these neck boards, one of them produced a somewhat weird square wave, yet it held true to pulse width.


Streaking (that that I'm so familiar with) is usually caused from lack of bandwidth performance, and has always been more pronounced when going to higher scan rates. Illumination on both sides should be caused from... never mind, I got this 




I'll be back at it today, and we're going to finish this up for sure. And we're going to do it soon (hopefully today).


----------



## MadMrH

Get back to work......


Then you can start on the beautiful things in life


Like BARCOS


----------



## mp20748

I've made some substantial improvements so far. If I had not accomplished so much today, I would surely throw the towel in on this set...


First let me just say that I don't like Sony CRT's. I've never liked Sony CRT's (even the great and mighty G90). The video chain in this 1292 is one of the worse. I'm assuming it's a great design, because it seems that they went to great lengths to put it together, but I've been having difficult times understanding how the engineers that designed this projector, would possibly think it would stay within tolerance. The pedestals (many) were all over the place initially, and the greater part of my day was spent on dealing with this one last clamp circuit and that major disfunctional gamma window... and the means of correcting this was not simple. And all day long I kept asking myself, "why would they do that". First let me say that I'm not an engineer, so some things would make sense if they went over my head. However, being the troubleshooter that I am, I keep trying to figure this stuff out as I go along.


Just kidding, I like like Sony's, it's just that I like Marquee's better.. 


I'm kicking this 1292's butt..


Before today (months ago). I've replaced over 10 parts in this projector that were either defective, or were not in tolerance. Today, I've replaced about the same amount, and still have a few more to go. Not sure what I'm hoping to accomplish, because a Sony would never be the champ that a marquee is.


I've forgot the passcode.


I got to break from this tomorrow, but will get back to it later on Friday, because I have other things that I have to attend to, plus I want to see a movie on this boy this weekend.


----------



## mp20748

Ok, we wrapped up earlier today on the 1292, and so far, we have good news and some not so good. My biggest mistake was to not write down what i had already done to the unit. And by trusting my memory, that was a very bad thing to do. I'll just disclose a few things here that I would not normally disclose. I'm doing this because fixing this projector will not be easy, and because of the complications involved in correcting the problems, it may be better to live with the slight problems that exist. If the streaking is only noticed when the brightness is increased with contrast turned down. Don't increase the brightness and turn down the contrast. If someone would want these problems to go away. here's what needs to happen:


The biggest problem with the 1292 is on the neck boards.


The second biggest problem is the design. It seems that the projector was designed to not function properly, or to not perform properly for too long. For instance. The VPA15 on the neck boards should not have been used, but considering when this projector was manufactured, it seems that Sony used the VPA15 to compete with it's competitions specs. The DC operating specs for the VPA15 is 90 volt. They're pushing the VPA15 beyond it's limits (100 volts), and that explains why they have those large fans directly on the neck boards. And if you operate the neck boards without the fans, the chips run extremely HOT. Pushing that chip was not a good idea. And that chip isn't the only problem on the neck boards. There's several other components that I found were not operating as they should, or as they did when the unit was first distributed. I've managed the clean two boards up real good. I had already done so, but somehow had one of the preamp boards on the wrong neck board, and that threw me off. An aging unit may have the pedestals off, and this causes gamma and black level problems. I did not find any problems with leaking caps, though there's a ton of noise in the circuits. this noise is coming from noisy pulse lines and poor grounding. A coax should be installed from the BB board to the back panel.


If repair of fix is considered. the VPA chips will have to be replaced, but there's nothing out there to replace them with. The VPA18's will not work, and if they did, I'm not sure if there's enough of them out there to fill the bill. Anyway,I have a solution here that i'm working on (CONFIDENTIAL).


I've once again sweeped the entire video section today, and made the necessary changes to the other (already done on another one) preamp board. the BB board was also already corected, to include an upgrade clamping stage. Once everything is done, the set looks rather amazing (on that one tube). The noise that was visable with the other neck board, was not there on the corrected neck board. The biggest noticed problem from before and is also presnt on the un-corrected neck board, is the slight brightnees on one side of the raster, with darkness on the other side of the raster.


I'm quite sure that when i left off on this project months ago, I had intentions on working on replacing the VPA's. I even had ordered several different Sanyo chips for testing. It seems that I've only been able to test one or two so far, and that explains why I was not able to use the other boards.


Anyway, I'm going to stay with this for awhile. At least to finish the one I have in my shop. I must say though, once it's cleaned up, and the image is no longer noisy and bleeding from one side to the other, the image is very tight (in that one CRT).


There's a ton of things that needs to happen in this projector. And yes, I have solved this problem, and it was solved so time ago. I appears that i needed to work on a solution for the VPA's


----------



## dochlywd

SHEEEEEESH!


My head hurts.



Mike


----------



## BangoO

There is something I don't understand Mike...

A few months ago, you said you fixed the streaking issue, and got all of us very excited about that (especially me).

When you said that, I had understood that you actually had a 1292 which was streaking, and that you had fixed it.

But the more I read this thread, the more it looks like you never fixed it, but more like you thought you knew how to fix it, which is a *lot* different considering the bizarre streaking of the 1292.


As you all know by now, I've been waiting for this fix for 2 years now... and I'm more "afraid" than ever there will never be one !


Mike, I really appreciate the fact that you are trying to help us all, but you've been promising this fix to us since months/years now, and without that I would have already sold my 1292 and be happy.


----------



## Nich

Maybe people shouldn't hold their breath and hope that Mike waves a magic wand, making

the 1292 into a Quee9500Ultra or G90 with a single stroke.


I can't believe that people have set everything on hold for this. I've been following this thread, but even though I also have a 1292 I haven't once thought that this ever come to

something. It's amazing how everyone can keep waiting, and praising Mike on a daily

basis "You're the best EVER" etc. while only getting posts saying "Soon. Very soon" and

"It's fixed, but not yet"


Mike Parker is NOT a god! You're not gods, and I'm not a god. Stop sucking up, it's

disgusting.


Nicholas


----------



## dochlywd

It may still streak a little bit after Mike is done. But one thing I can promise you is that there will be a very noticeable upgrade to the PQ when he is done. Remember, no one has contracted him out on a hourly basis, this is all on his OWN time which has been very scarce considering the life threatening set back he went through just after taking this project on. So, if you're happy with your 1292 now, then it will be even better when he is done.


If you're not, and your life is on hold because you want him to turn a street priced PJ of $2500 into the next G90, then sell the thing and get on with it. It's not Mike's problem. Trust me, the extra little income he MIGHT make from this project isn't going to put him on an island sipping bay-breezes.


If it wasn't that he COMMITTED to this, and his dedication to this forum, I'm sure he would have just bagged this whole thing and went on with his life providing his services to the APPRECIATIVE Marquee owners.


Without getting my nose too far up your a$$, Mike....


Thanks for the time you have dedicated and I'm glad your back on track with your health and family.


Mike


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Mike, I really appreciate the fact that you are trying to help us all, but you've been promising this fix to us since months/years now, and without that I would have already sold my 1292 and be happy.
If the fix was not a reality, I would owe you guys an apology. If I would was not able to make this happen, I would have said so a long time ago. remember It took me awhile to even get into the 1292 that I have here. And once that happened, i made it known. Once I found the problem, I also made that known.


It's just that I recovered my physical health from the mold situation with my house, but unfortunately, my memory is a whole different story. And if anyone who has vistited my shop can verify, that 1292 was in a 1000 pieces, it's just that when I had moved it to the new shop, I lost where i was with it. I was once again depending on my memory, and that is why I had also mentioned that I would need time to get back into the unit.


I've put a lot of time in this 1292 over the time that I've had it, that time was valuable, and well worth it. Plus, fixing this 1292 was one of the biggest CRT challenges out there. I love a good challenge, and as promised, I would not let you guys down.


----------



## Headhunterx

Quote:

posted by Nich Maybe people shouldn't hold their breath and hope that Mike waves a magic wand, making

the 1292 into a Quee9500Ultra or G90 with a single stroke.


I can't believe that people have set everything on hold for this. I've been following this thread, but even though I also have a 1292 I haven't once thought that this ever come to

something. It's amazing how everyone can keep waiting, and praising Mike on a daily

basis "You're the best EVER" etc. while only getting posts saying "Soon. Very soon" and

"It's fixed, but not yet"


Mike Parker is NOT a god! You're not gods, and I'm not a god. Stop sucking up, it's

disgusting.


Nicholas
Finally another person that has seen the light!!! And to those that are still sucking up to this "BSer" I got some swamp land to sell !! Mike if you get this fixed I will be the first to apologize but until you do (I don't even think you know what a "1292" Is) Then please be a man and tell people you made a mistake and you don't know as much as you think you do ( I believe you have started to believe all your followers praise about being the best and it has went to your head and you believe it yourself) If the great minds at Sony couldn't fix the problem with all their high tech equipment just what ever gave you the idea you could fix it in your "Garage Repair Shop" anyways??? Now go work on the next MP 6 or whatever Worthless Piece Of Crap you can come up with to put your GOD OF VIDEO stamp on and put this to rest!!! FLAME SUIT ON!!


----------



## Z-Photo

I would not expect Sony to get it right.

Have you seen the some of posts on the Rudy?


And the level of hostility in your post does not add up - ? Whats the story? Is there a need to Flame Mike - did he ask you to front money for this fix? or spend his own time/effort to work on it.


----------



## Headhunterx

StealthZ,


I bought a MP kit for my momitsu once thinking it was going to do some of the great MP magic and was about to spend whatever it took to MP mod a MQ I just had aquired until I got that piece of crap. At the time I had someone that I know they know what they are doing look at it side by side with an unmoded momitsu and he or I could not see any difference what so ever and this person also said in no way would what I had installed (correctly I might ad) would change anything!! So from then on I was a little leary of anything MP posts and then when he said "Stick A Fork in the 1292 streaking problem" I started to doubt the person that was with me so as a little experiment I let my person look at one of the 1292's I had that was streaking like all the others a BLIND MAN could see it and he had it for over a month took it apart and checked it out from one end to the other and he came to the conclusion that it would have to be almost totally re done to stop the streaking entirely I knew MP was going to have his hands full... Then the excuses started coming from MP and I knew he was full of it. I have been I buisness for over 25 years with people working for me and I have heard every excuse known to man and I know a BS'er when I hear one.


Richard


----------



## Z-Photo

NP


Everyone is entitled to there opinion (even Raster). If you did not get the results you had anticipated then I can see how you might be leary.


I would not let the one experience color you view - if you did not like the other equipment it would be best to take that up with Mike offline.


my 2 cent (the last 2)


Pete


----------



## dochlywd

It might be of some help to all of us if you had your guy from Fast Times at Ridgemont High post his valuable findings after he "tore" that 1292 apart chip by chip and explain why the whole PJ would have to be redone from the very beginning. If he knows that it would have to be redone to get rid of the streaking, then you are saying that he discovered exactly what your highly touted techs at Sony couldn't do.


So does YOUR guy know more than those Sony engineers or not? We don't care who finds the fix (although I do believe Mike will), we just want one. Now go get your dude with the awesome set of tools and have him explain to us what needs to be done or exactly what and why the whole PJ would have to be rebuilt.


Mike


----------



## Headhunterx

You MP guys can go piss up a rope and I will check back sometime next year and see if there are any improvements in the streaking. I have my own opinion and I call them as I see them may the great MP prove me wrong and you 1292 guys will be all the happier for it!! SO SUCK UP SOME MORE "DOCHLYWD" I love too see it!!


GOOD LUCK,

Richard


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Headhunterx*
You MP guys can go piss up a rope and I will check back sometime next year and see if there are any improvements in the streaking. I have my own opinion and I call them as I see them may the great MP prove me wrong and you 1292 guys will be all the happier for it!! SO SUCK UP SOME MORE "DOCHLYWD" I love too see it!!


GOOD LUCK,

Richard
I'm sorry that you were not pleased with your Momitsu. I hope you have better luck with your Ruby, than what you've had with the Momitsu and the 1292.


My next project would involve modifying a Ruby's convergence circuit....oops, it don't have one - sorry.


----------



## dochlywd

You call it sucking up. I call it common decency.....a thing from the times when everything was done with a handshake. A time when you held the door for others. A time when you let someone in traffic without flipping them off. A time when people would sincerely ask how you and your family is doing and not roll out a set of blue prints to show how big the house is they're building but really can't afford to do so. It's not something that I would expect a person like you, living in this "ME! ME!" world, to understand.


----------



## mp20748

Doc,

now that i have things going (one tube only still, until next week), I need to crank the G2's down. However, I can't do that unitl I'm able to bring the green CRT back up, and I'll need the service code.


So far, the changes have made everything more intense. The brighness is now way up there. still I'm able to get perfection with the windows logo screen saver. before it was streaking terribly on that black background. So far so good.


Also, when using my pattern generator. The "H" patterns are perfect at lower scan rates, but the vertical lines on the "H" pattern fades out on higher scan rates. This is why I said the VPA's would need to be changed. I'm hoping that only one of them (on each neck board) would need changing, and that would be the one that drives G1.


The fix greatly increases the projectors drive, and that's the main reason that I need to adjust the G2's. The image is no longer washed out looking.


If anyone still doubts that I've found this problem. I can confirm that I have, because the 1292 is the only one that I've seen in almost 10 years. *The problem that it has will always be equal on all three tubes*. Now if someone has this problem and it's only on one tube or not equally on all three, I still have work to do. But for now, I'll keep looking for it to streak.


----------



## Phil Smith

I agree there's no reason to be mad at Mike, but Mike, you can't keep promising people things and not delivering. You're bad about doing that. Eventually, no one is going to take you seriously anymore.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Phil Smith*
I agree there's no reason to be mad at Mike, but Mike, you can't keep promising people things and not delivering. You're bad about doing that. Eventually, no one is going to take you seriously anymore.


Phil, you're right here. One of my biggest mistakes was promising something based on good intent. And that's the main reason that I'll not be a one man show from now on. And also why I've suspended (for two months so far) doing both the Marquee mods and bringing forth the 1292 until I get things better situated here at the shop, to include bringing in the help I'll need to make things happen more efficiently. I'm just so grateful that folk have been very understanding.


I feel, I can't let these guys down, and I won't.


----------



## Headhunterx

I am not really Mad at mike I just don't like people that promise things they cannot back up!! Don't promise things you cannot make come true. The stick a fork it it comment among other comments that MP has made sounded like he knew where the problem was and that he could fix it for sure not MAYBE find the problem But HE knew the problem and was sure he could fix it. And Mike I am glad my Ruby doesn't have a convergence circuit that is why I left CRT in the first place and before someone makes a smart remark I have had a 70" Mitsubishi CRT RP TV since they came out in the late 80's and still have one My 4th and I was adjusting convergence when you had too use "Pots" to adjust it. I love CRT's for their picture & great blacks but I want to watch stuff not spend time repairing things and waiting for the next GREAT FIX to enjoy a good movie. And by the way before someone chimes in with a Ruby remark I have one that has great convergence and shading and so far I am very happy with my purchase and when the time comes when I am not happy I will just buy something else. So either back up what you claim or Shut Up!!


Thats All,

Richard


----------



## Phil Smith

Richard,


Enough already! Didn't you read Mike's last post? Give him a break.


----------



## arioch

Headhunterx>> If you are as unpleasant in real life as you are here, it's a wonder you're still breathing.

Get some manners!


----------



## UFOAbductT

Hey Mike, I noticed in the service manual that the neckboards use vpa15h chips. Is there a diffference between the h and non-h versions that could account for the vpa18 not working?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *UFOAbductT*
Hey Mike, I noticed in the service manual that the neckboards use vpa15h chips. Is there a diffference between the h and non-h versions that could account for the vpa18 not working?
Not that I know of. The other half of my project is finding a good replacement for the VPA15's. I've tried a VPA18, but it did not work. I'm thinking the bias may be different for the 18 as well the equalization network may need tweaking. Still I've not giving up on it.


As I've mentioned earlier. My testing shows that the top (G1 drive) VPA15 not holding its own in the circuit. Under the scope test, the K drive VPA15 is doing fine, so that's why I'm thinking that only the G1 drive would need replacement. If so that would mean that only three chips would need replacement. I've even considering mounting discreet components right on the heat sink, if i had to. It's really not that many parts (based on the chips diagram). I also have another chip here to test on Monday.


I'm trying very hard to not make any premature claims, but so far so good. Actually things are VERY good..


if you have a scope and the manual. Check the PP voltage levels that drive the CRT on the neck boards. On a defective 1292, the levels will be low. much lower than what's listed on the same page as the diagram. Also note that the levels are far different from the G1 drive to the K drives output. These difference cause the image to be somewhat bland, and certain test patterns shows a distorted gamma window. once this is cleared up, the drive levels are right there with what's in the manual, and the pattern is very linear. plus the image is much more intense.


If all works out in the next couple of days (chip change). I'm shooting for a brief gathering next weekend. I've said so many times in this thread that i had the fix, so much so that I'm not going to bother to repeat it again. I'll just to as I usually do. I'll let someone else post from their observations if that gathering happens.


----------



## Z-Photo

Mike,


Wait until Feb 4/5. I will be up there with the Barco.....


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *StealthZ*
Mike,


Wait until Feb 4/5. I will be up there with the Barco.....
Cool. i'll put that on my calendar. that'll also give me more time to really tweak it out.


Plus I'll get to prepare for that Barco..


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
So far, the changes have made everything more intense. The brighness is now way up there. still I'm able to get perfection with the windows logo screen saver. before it was streaking terribly on that black background. So far so good.
This is very good news Mike 


It looks like this would fix 2 of the 3 drawbacks of this projector, the brightness and the streaking (the noise is another problem ) !


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
This is very good news Mike 


It looks like this would fix 2 of the 3 drawbacks of this projector, the *brightness* and the streaking (the noise is another problem ) !
That's good to know, because I did not know it had a brightness problem. I would say from watching the signals amplitute on the scope, that the gain was increased about 1/3 (huge increase) from what it was. And I'm not doing anything to the signal chain that should directly cause the gain to increase. I was shocked to see the increase myself. It was not expected.


I've looked at that noise, it's not on the BB board, but shows at the neck boards, and that's what makes me think the biggest source of it is the non use of 75 connections/cables from the BB board to the neck boards. There's a lot of things on this 1292 that mirrows what I'm doing to the Marquee VIM. They're using inductors to decouple some of the rails from the main power sources with very good decoupling technics, and they did well there. The multiple ground straps on the neck boards were also a big plus, and when the straps are not in place, it's noticeable. Why didn't they use coax connections on the BB board and really wrap things up??


----------



## BangoO

Well, some people say the 1292 is dim, for a 9inch.

Now, most of them say this because they read it somewhere, most of them never saw a 1292 in action.

I don't think it is dim, but a G90 is apparently a lot more bright.

That's what I meant.


----------



## laric

Hi Mike,


I know I allready mention it and you answer that you think tehy may not fit  But the "may" make me think it's worth a try again... 


Wouldn't the Sanyo VP201 or may be better VPJ15 be good replacements for VPA15H ?

They have same pinning, lot better caracteristics and same pack/layout... and not too difficult to buy. (I've sourced some at about $15)


It's a bit hard to find datasheets for all those "old" stuff but i'm still digging; there is some info out there : http://www.tenfourltd.com/pdf/SY103A_e.pdf 


--Patrice


----------



## Nich

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Well, some people say the 1292 is dim, for a 9inch.

Now, most of them say this because they read it somewhere, most of them never saw a 1292 in action.

I don't think it is dim, but a G90 is apparently a lot more bright.

That's what I meant.
Agreed. I don't find the 1292 to be dim. It's just a 'regular saying' that sticks around.


Nicholas


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *laric*
IWouldn't the Sanyo VP201 or may be better VPJ15 be good replacements for VPA15H ?

--Patrice
Not sure about the VP201. If i remember right, the VPJ15 is what they're using in the G90's. I've tried to get my hands on a few of them, but without paying that extreme high price that Sony sells them for.


Also the VP*J* are supposed to be much better than the VP*A* series.


Can you get the VPJ15's?


------


Bango, if the voltages are off as mentioned earlier from the neck boards diagram, and based on a 1292 with the same problem that I have here, it would be dim.


----------



## Mark_A_W

According to the service manual, the G90 uses VPJ15s, and it feeds them 100v.


G70 uses a VPA15 for K and VPH06 for G1 (I may have that backwards. EDIT: No, that's correct), but definitely the metal pack A ones.


I thought the main A to J difference was simple the metal or plastic package (?).


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mark_A_W*
According to the service manual, the G90 uses VPJ15s, and it feeds them 100v.


G70 uses a VPA15 for K and VPH06 for G1 (I may have that backwards. EDIT: No, that's correct), but definitely the metal pack A ones.
This is sort of lines up with my thinking, because It seems that Sony used something different for the G1 drive on the G70, but stayed with the VPA15 for the K. I'm also wanting to leave the VPA in for the K, but come up with a change for the G1.


So far the VPJ13 looks good, but with this recent revelation, the VPJ15 looks better (100v / 150 mhz).


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Mark_A_W

XG version 0 & Xtra use VPA13 - 1 per neckboard.


Xtra's do NOT streak - I've never seen any sign of steaking on my 4 Xtras. Azzad showed me streaking on a PG Plus though, when we were checking some out.


XG version 1 and 2 use two VPJ13's per neckboard, K and G1 separate. I haven't seen streaking yet on my XG-751, but I haven't tested it enough.


Need any other useless information?


----------



## mp20748

I'm hoping that by replacing the G1 drive on a 1292, it will eliminate that bandwidth issue that I'm seeing on the one I have in my shop. The actual streaking itself is not coming from this chip. It's a combination of two things, with one being the chip at higher bandwidths. I know very little about a 1292, but can almost guarantee that the problem is always equal on all three tubes, therefore ruling out the drive chips. Also, if a 1292 does not have the streaking problem, it can be greatly improved by upgrading the G1 chips.


I have an XG board board with the two VPJ13's on it. That board seems to be very well designed. It's loaded with power devices, and that may explain why it performs so well, and is the main reason why I've been looking at trying the chips.


It appears that the later version Sanyo chips were truer to their bandwidth performance (or did not break down), than the previous ones.


Believe it or not. The G90 has a slight streaking problem.



Mark,

The pinout on the VPJ13 seems to be the same as the pinout on the VPA15's. the VPJ13's have the voltage rating I'm looking for, but it'll need some attention to the bias voltage, can you confirm this?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mark_A_W*
XG version 0 & Xtra use VPA13 - 1 per neckboard.
I have an 6PG Xtra in my other shop. Would it also have the VPA13's, or was they only on the 9PG Xtra?


----------



## laric

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I know very little about a 1292, but can almost guarantee that the problem is always equal on all three tubes, therefore ruling out the drive chips.
Yep, that's right, at least that what all 1292 owner reports and what I have seen on the half dozen I have access around...


Note anyway that the level of streaking vary from acceptable degree (mine ) to some pretty annoying level (Bango's) But still on all three tubes.


I'm digging for VPs sources, I'll update you next week...


--Patrice


----------



## BangoO

Mike, maybe this could give you a hint, I don't know... I don't see streaking in every movies, even if they contain "streaking scenes".

This is really strange, on some movies I see it on "bright" scenes as well, on some other movies I can barely see it in dark scenes...


----------



## MC Maniac

My streaking - when visible on screen - fluctuates too movie by movie- and only in dark scenes..


The horizontal line connecting the dot pattern has always been the same on all 3 crts..


Have you been unable yet to get rid of the lines on the dot pattern in any of the part changes?


I was speaking with another 1292 owner - Atom on AVS - he thinks the streaking problem is not on the neckboards, but believes the answer lies on the 3 vertical boards just after where the external input cards plug into..


----------



## Mark_A_W

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I have an 6PG Xtra in my other shop. Would it also have the VPA13's, or was they only on the 9PG Xtra?
Yes 6PG Xtra has them too - all are the same.....but that's just criminal Mike!


----------



## Mark_A_W

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Mark,

The pinout on the VPJ13 seems to be the same as the pinout on the VPA15's. the VPJ13's have the voltage rating I'm looking for, but it'll need some attention to the bias voltage, can you confirm this?
No, the manual doesn't say - the diagrams have a VPA13 in them - which is completely wrong anyway. I'm not pulling my XG apart right now, sorry - it's Monday morning at 7am here - I'm just up early to bid on ebay, then off to work.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
My streaking - when visible on screen - fluctuates too movie by movie- and only in dark scenes..
I've watched every dark scene that I could. And I'm not able to see any streaking at all (looking directly into one tube). The best test for this is the Windows logo screen saver.

Quote:

The horizontal line connecting the dot pattern has always been the same on all 3 crts..


Have you been unable yet to get rid of the lines on the dot pattern in any of the part changes?
I've been using the logo test, so I'll have to check this out and get back with this. I dismissed that as a good test, mainly because by lowering the contrast and raising the brightness, you could possible be pushing the pedestal too high into the whit area. I'll check this though, I'm heading to the shop in a few.


I'll post back later..


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mark_A_W*
No, the manual doesn't say - the diagrams have a VPA13 in them - which is completely wrong anyway. I'm not pulling my XG apart right now, sorry - it's Monday morning at 7am here - I'm just up early to bid on ebay, then off to work.
I was thinking you had diagrams. I don't want you to disassemble your projector for this, it's really not that important. Plus, you've already giving me the best info to solve this problem.. 


You've been a big help... i'll post back later with results.


----------



## Mark_A_W

I only have the NEC/G90/G70 service manuals. The NEC manuals are full of errors. I don't know about the Sony ones, I don't have a Sony to compare them to


----------



## Semisentient

A few posts back it was said that the 1292 streaks both right and left. I put in a movie to see what mine does and saw that it only streaks to the right. Streaking is rare on mine but when I do see it, it is usually in mid brightness scenes. Never on a starfield and such. Nor could I see it on the dot pattern. This is all looking at the screen and not into the tubes where I'd imagine in would be more noticeable...


James


----------



## mp20748

I'll have to pick up on the dot test tomorrow. I left out heading for the shop and forgot to take my tool bag with me (My Avia pro and test generator was in my tool bag). So I only spent about 20 minutes at the shop, but while there i tried to do a dot test using the focus pattern in the Ovation Home theater test DVD, and every other in it to see if I could see streaking. nothing.


We'll pick back up on this tomorrow. I also want to change out the chips.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *Semisentient*
A few posts back it was said that the 1292 streaks both right and left. I put in a movie to see what mine does and saw that it only streaks to the right. Streaking is rare on mine but when I do see it, it is usually in mid brightness scenes. Never on a starfield and such. Nor could I see it on the dot pattern. This is all looking at the screen and not into the tubes where I'd imagine in would be more noticeable...


James
I've been saying all along that the problem with the 1292 is two fold. your problem is much easier to fix.


----------



## mp20748





MC Maniac said:


> My streaking - when visible on screen - fluctuates too movie by movie- and only in dark scenes..
> 
> 
> 
> That's no longer aa problem.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> The horizontal line connecting the dot pattern has always been the same on all 3 crts..
> 
> 
> Have you been unable yet to get rid of the lines on the dot pattern in any of the part changes?
> after the many changes, I've only been able to reduce those lines to a good degree. Not sure why they won't completely go away, but for sure, I've not been able to see any streaking in anything that I was able to see it in before. I'll feel better about this once I'm ablke to adjust the G2's. Because the brightness level has been greatly increased after the fix. So at the level that it's at, anything is possible, but considering what was there before, even with the lower gain and brightness, this is diffinitely an improvement. I'll continue to observe this, but will only consider it as being a problem if I'm able to see any streaking. And so far, I've not been able to duplicate any streaking. Some Sony's ahve been famous for having unusual lines in the CRT. This may also be one of those Sony abnormalities. We'll see!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I was speaking with another 1292 owner - Atom on AVS - he thinks the streaking problem is not on the neckboards, but believes the answer lies on the 3 vertical boards just after where the external input cards plug into..
> I'm not surprised of this. I am however surprised that someone owns one of these streaking beast and for the first time I'm reading that someone believes that the streaking is not in the video chain. Surely someone has been following this thread... don't forget that this problem has already been reported from Sony service as not being in any of the boards, and their belief at that time was that it was the CRT's. My understanding was that every board in the 1292 has already been replaced. My fix corrects something that I believe should not have been in the original design. And that's why I did not have a problem with posting on this, and indicating all that I did. Surely I must have left something to challenge the inquiring minds..
Click to expand...


----------



## mp20748

I'v posted earlier in this thread on the VPA15's having a bandwidth problem. My test showed that it did terribly at and around 71 khz. It did quite well around 32 khz. I found the problem to be the G1 drive chip on the neck boards. I've also mentioned that I would be trying a few chips in the unit on Monday. well, today is Monday, and I have sucessfully corrected that bandwidth problem, and have found a perfect chip for this (so far). my "H" patterns look really GOOD now..


I've had some help on this. a BIG THANKS to Mark and Doug for their help and support on this.


That chip made a substantial difference in the overall final signal to the CRT's


This projector has went from being very noisy, with the image darker on one side than the other. to include having problem with streaking from floating references and other black reference issues, and also streaking problems from bandwidth limitations. So far I've found four problems, and will stay with this in observation for other issues, or to see if there's still a problem with streaking.


At present, the image is literally noise free (even looking into the tubes). No streaking noticed in the past two days of random observations, using the same and various different source. And there has also been a huge improvement in the projected image brightness level. very intense and sharp.


Now, I'm really behind on other things of importance. So I'll have to step away from this for now, though I'll keep my eye open for problems from time to time, but for now I have to really get caught up.


----------



## Semisentient

Great news Mike.


Now we are just waiting for you to tell us it looks better than a G90. 



James


----------



## BangoO

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Now, I'm really behind on other things of importance. So I'll have to step away from this for now, though I'll keep my eye open for problems from time to time, but for now I have to really get caught up.
Does that mean we can't expect a fix to be released anytime soon Mike ?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Does that mean we can't expect a fix to be released anytime soon Mike ?
No, it means that I'll need to get some things out of the way first, then I'll get right back to this. First, I'll need to confirm that all is OK. I usually do this with someone else signing off on it. I should have things in order around the time that Pete brings the barco up (first part of February). Then we'll look at it under the watchful eyes of others... If the crowd signs off on it, I've stuck a fork in it, and it'll be ready to go.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Semisentient*
Great news Mike.


Now we are just waiting for you to tell us it looks better than a G90. 



James
I try to stay way from making these kinda of claims, but I sure would like to see what this 1292 looks like after all is done... but who knows it might..


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I try to stay way from making these kinda of claims, but I sure would like to see what this 1292 looks like after all is done... but who knows it might..
The 1292 tubes include a focus grid and the 1292 a focus pack. Does this provide the potential for better focus over EM CRTs without the extra hardware?


The 1292 feeds the video signal through a phase splitter and then drives G1 and K in push-pull operation with twice voltage of a conventional neckboard that uses G1 only for brightness/blanking. An impregnated cathode allows a smaller spot size than an oxide cathode but requires a much higher peak-to-peak voltage to drive it. Does this suggest that the 1292 is using impregnated cathodes that yield better sharpness?


And what of that does the G90 share? As noted it uses a VPJ15 on both G1 and K rather than a lower bandwidth part as the G70 does, are its neckboards also run push-pull?


----------



## mp20748

Yes, the neckboards are push pull (or mirrowed), and it's very similar to the G90's circuitry (from memory). And to be an ES focued set, it's very sharp. And this is my impression before I'm even able to adjust the electronic focus.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Yes, the neckboards are push pull (or mirrowed), and it's very similar to the G90's circuitry (from memory). And to be an ES focued set, it's very sharp. And this is my impression before I'm even able to adjust the electronic focus.
The 1292 is an EM set that also has the ES hardware. I'm wondering how common that is (I know P16LJE08 tubes used in the G70 lack the focus grid) and what (if anything) you gain over a set which only has EM focus?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Drew Eckhardt*
The 1292 is an EM set that also has the ES hardware. I'm wondering how common that is (I know P16LJE08 tubes used in the G70 lack the focus grid) and what (if anything) you gain over a set which only has EM focus?
You got me on this one Drew. I missed the seminar on the 1292, so I'm somewhat in the dark on what they were doing with the CRT's. All I can remember was that they did something different with the CRT's being used in it. What they did I don't remember. Or at that time, Sony was throwing around so much hype, no one was paying attention anymore.


Strange that it would have both focus lead and still be an EM tube..


----------



## mdtiberi

Why hasn't anyone put a scope on G1 and K to see if the streaking can be detected in the video waveform. This would tell you a lot about the nature of the abberation and where to look on the neck board.


----------



## dokworm

Mike,

Just in an very overview kind of way, what actually causes the streaking?


I've seen streaking on lots of normal (older) TV sets, and it is always from left to right, and it has always bugged me as to what the actual underlying cause of streaking is.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dokworm*
Mike,

Just in an very overview kind of way, what actually causes the streaking?


I've seen streaking on lots of normal (older) TV sets, and it is always from left to right, and it has always bugged me as to what the actual underlying cause of streaking is.
Normally streaking is related to speed. The inabilility of a device or circuit to switch completely off and on at high speeds. It can also be caused from leaking caps in the power driver devices rails, that fails to charge and discharge fast enough (speed) to keep the current on the device. In push pull (mirrow) circuits, much like what's on some of the higher end CRT projectors, it can be caused from one of the top or bottom amps failing, or not mirrowing the signal correctly. I'm not so good at explaining this stuff, but this is the best I can do to on this, maybe someone else can do a better explaination on this.


On the 1292 it's a whole nother story. It has two sources that the streaking is likely coming from. One is bandwidth related (speed), and the other is caused from... you wouldn't believe if I told you. it's not actually streaking, in the same sense of what I've been used to seeing. anyway because of the complexities of the circuit design, almost anything surrounding the video chain can effect the video chain. and once that happens, everything that maintains the signals in the video chain, get totally out of wack.


Streaking from speed deficiencies is always left to right.


----------



## dokworm

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
On the 1292 it's a whole nother story. It has two sources that the streaking is likely coming from. One is bandwidth related (speed), and the other is caused from... you wouldn't believe if I told you. it's not actually streaking, in the same sense of what I've been used to seeing. anyway because of the complexities of the circuit design, almost anything surrounding the video chain can effect the video chain. and once that happens, everything that maintains the signals in the video chain, get totally out of wack.


Streaking from speed deficiencies is always left to right.
I promise to believe you 


Do tell!


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dokworm*
I promise to believe you 


Do tell!
I would, but I just told someone else the secret 15 minutes ago. And I have a thing against telling more than one person what I'm actually doing.. 


So since that's now out of the way, I had a forum member come by the shop to pick up a few boards for his Marquee. While here, I let him look into that one red CRT. We looked at one of the darkest DVD's that I have, and surely it was one that always exibited that dreadful streaking. And I also had him to try and duplicate the lines on the dots. We both increased and decreased the contrast as mentioned somwhere else in this thread. We had an external generator on input B, with the DVD player on input A. With the contrast decreased, and the brightness increased, Steve looked directly into the tube, and I also had him to increase and decrease the contrast and brightness himself. Anyway, I've asked him to post what he saw looking into that red CRT.


btw, are those flat cables that connect the neck boards to the ERGB board still available? I've been able to make them work using my dremal tool, but would like to know if they're still available.


----------



## UFOAbductT

Quote:

btw, are those flat cables that connect the neck boards to the ERGB board still available? I've been able to make them work using my dremal tool, but would like to know if they're still available.
Hi Mike, I think that this might be the cable. But Sony does a really bad job of giving detailed descriptions when you look up parts. There was also one labeled CABLE, FLAT 30P, but I think the ones on the neck boards are 24 pin.


Sony Part Number: 190021282

Sony Model: VPH1292Q

CABLE, FLAT 24P

$16


----------



## beerbujit

To whom this may concern, I was the one that was at Mikes shop and looked into the red tube. As stated, I saw no streaking whatsoever. When watching some scenes from various movies, I did not see ANY signs of the streaking. I asked Mike if any of the scenes were producing streaking before the mod. He said to be "blunt", the streaking was terrible and very noticable.


Nuff said, Well done Mike.


Steve


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *beerbujit*
To whom this may concern, I was the one that was at Mikes shop and looked into the red tube. As stated, I saw no streaking whatsoever. When watching some scenes from various movies, I did not see ANY signs of the streaking. I asked Mike if any of the scenes were producing streaking before the mod. He said to be "blunt", the streaking was terrible and very noticable.


Nuff said, Well done Mike.


Steve
If this means the horizontal lines on the dot pattern are gone then the streaking is gone!!


Finally we can say Fantastic..


----------



## Tully

This is great news !!! Do you have a streaking Barco there to work on Mike ??


Regards


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tully*
This is great news !!! *Do you have a streaking Barco there to work on Mike ??*


Regards
Not yet, but one is expected to arrive soon..



Quote:

If this means the horizontal lines on the dot pattern are gone then the streaking is gone!!
The horizontal lines were not there. And to also point out another area where "streaking" can be seen, you'll have to look at the text (when pressing the contrast and brightness controls) in the far left lower corner during dark to light scenes, because there is actually three different areas where this problem can be noticed. Each area has to be addressed differently, with the third area being the left to right streaking that was so obvious on the one that I have here.


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
The horizontal lines were not there. And to also point out another area where "streaking" can be seen, you'll have to look at the text (when pressing the contrast and brightness controls) in the far left lower corner during dark to light scenes, because there is actually three different areas where this problem can be noticed. Each area has to be addressed differently, with the third area being the left to right streaking that was so obvious on the one that I have here.
Thanks for all your efforts!


Have you now finished addressing all 3 areas?


Are you ready to start a new thread outlining the next step - IE implementing the fixes for current 1292 owners?


Speaking for myself, my benchmark was the elimination of the horizontal lines..


No doubt I'm sure you can keep making improvements and if others want them that's great..after all this time, I'm really anxious to finally get a streak free 1292 setup and calibrated by a pro..


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
Thanks for all your efforts!

Have you now finished addressing all 3 areas?
I'm sure that I have, but would feel better about this once I get all three CRT's up and running again this week.


Quote:

Are you ready to start a new thread outlining the next step - IE implementing the fixes for current 1292 owners?
Not yet. I'll still need to figure out how to do this. Things have changed from a week ago, when my thoughs were on solving the left to right only. I've now got into another area of the projector...


Quote:

Speaking for myself, my benchmark was the elimination of the horizontal lines..
Eliminating the lines would get rid of the subtle streaking found only in some scenes, but it's not the biggest problem found on the projector. The biggest problem found solves that dull image look, because it caused the weak drive on the drive chips on the neck boards, to include the streaking on the internal text.


Quote:

No doubt I'm sure you can keep making improvements and if others want them that's great..after all this time, I'm really anxious to finally get a streak free 1292 setup and calibrated by a pro..
No, by solving the problems in those three areas, I'm sure I've already made some huge image improvements. so I'll not spend more time there. I only need now to get the three tubes up and running and go from there.


----------



## overclkr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Headhunterx*
Finally another person that has seen the light!!! And to those that are still sucking up to this "BSer" I got some swamp land to sell !! Mike if you get this fixed I will be the first to apologize but until you do (I don't even think you know what a "1292" Is) Then please be a man and tell people you made a mistake and you don't know as much as you think you do ( I believe you have started to believe all your followers praise about being the best and it has went to your head and you believe it yourself) If the great minds at Sony couldn't fix the problem with all their high tech equipment just what ever gave you the idea you could fix it in your "Garage Repair Shop" anyways??? Now go work on the next MP 6 or whatever Worthless Piece Of Crap you can come up with to put your GOD OF VIDEO stamp on and put this to rest!!! FLAME SUIT ON!!
Wow dude, maybe a bit harsh there?????


Cliff


----------



## dochlywd

Yeah,


I've come to believe that I don't think it is personal with Headhunterx as much as it is frustration and a loss of patience. Some people have less of it than others and some people have other things weighing in on them that uses up a lot of their patience already. Everyone is so anxious to have this done, that I think after following this thread for so long he was more or less just saying, "Come on with it man!"


I figure that I am happy with the PQ I have now. I know a professional setup would greatly improve upon that and whatever MP has done will make it even better, if not the best the 1292 can be. So when it gets here, it gets here.


Cliffy,


If you haven't gotten your G90 by the time this comes to fruition, then you are more than welcome to come down when Ken Whitcomb comes by and judge for yourself. I do hope that you get your G90, though, so you can finally find peace!


Mike


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dochlywd*
So when it gets here, it gets here.
This is going to happen soon..


Actually, I'm only waiting to check the projector out with all three tubes firing, and as soon as a few parts arrive, that should happen this weekend.


----------



## dochlywd

Mike,


Since you have gotten into other areas of the PJ, will this now require us to ship the whole PJ? Or will it still be a situation of shipping out a few boards. We have a spare 1292 if you are needing boards in the case of you having to do a swap-type situation. If you could just elaberate on that a little bit without revealing too much info such as what boards, etc. that would help me to plan ahead and prepare for getting this done!


Thanks!


Mike


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dochlywd*
Mike,


Since you have gotten into other areas of the PJ, will this now require us to ship the whole PJ? Or will it still be a situation of shipping out a few boards.
Only the boards, but not all the boards.


----------



## dochlywd

Whew! That just let four of my buddies off the hook!




Mike


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Only the boards, but not all the boards.
that's IMO the best scenario..Let Mike do the mods - reinstall them to make sure everything is working correctly - then ship them back..


MP:


You are welcome to keep my 1292 there as long as you like to do the board swap - if you have a set completed, then no one should be down too long..


----------



## mp20748

Ok guys. I'm going to need some help with this 1292's error 10 code. I want to have this thing up and fully operational this weekend, and this stupid error thing is in my way. It has done this a few times in the past, but has always came on when pressing the power button one more time. So far, I'm at the "E" board's switching supply for the deflection circuits. It drops out a few seconds after power on.


I've spent days on this, and would eventually find the problem, but would prefer some help here, because I'm really looking forward to seeing what this thing looks like after all of my work...



Help.. !


----------



## Doug Baisey

Other then error 10 being 'HV over' I dont know the Sonys at all Mike. Doug


----------



## psg

Mike,


I've got a complete set of 1292 spares and a service manual, and I'm not too far from you if that's any help.


Paul


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *psg*
Mike,


I've got a complete set of 1292 spares and a service manual, and I'm not too far from you if that's any help.


Paul
Great, I may need to take you up on this. I have a service manual, but would more likely need a few boards to speed things up here.


Also, brian sent me something on the HV protect. I'm going to try that out when i get to the shop later today.


Hey, I could do Delaware in no time at all - thanks, and shoot me (PM/email) your number.


----------



## mp20748

The HV protect procedure did not solve the problem, but it did somehow make the code "10" go away. Now it's code "20" after three or four seconds after turn on. The manual indicates that a "20" is shut down.


However, the support has been great. two people have offered to send me boards. Not sure which boards could be at fault, so I'm getting a whole heap of them.


I may not be able to make the trip to Delaware, because my wife had to go back into the hospital. she had a fever, and her doctor re-admitted her for IV antibiotics. I'm picking her up today, but I think I'll stay close to home. We'll work this out somehow. i may even send my son to pick them up.


Still, my plan is to show this beast off soon. And when I do, I'd like to do an invite. This is one of my biggest technical accomplishments, it deserves a celebration.. 


This 1292 deserves a full photo session for my website.


Now, what's next?


----------



## sweetchuck

Have you replaced the Main H out Transistor 2SC3998 mounted on a heatsink on the side of the power supply case on the HV transformer side ?? This is a common fault .

Are you getting any EHT?


----------



## Semisentient

OK Mike time to fess up.


All you did to fix the streaking was add a SHUNYATA - ANACONDA ALPHA HELIX AC CORD correct? You might as well admit it...

http://www.amusicdirect.com/products...SHUNANACONDAA6


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sweetchuck*
Have you replaced the Main H out Transistor 2SC3998 mounted on a heatsink on the side of the power supply case on the HV transformer side ?? This is a common fault .

Are you getting any EHT?
Yes, EHT fires immediately, but drops out in 3 to 4 seconds. I'm sure I could find (eventually) what's at fault, but for now, I'll rather swap some boards.


Quote:

OK Mike time to fess up.


All you did to fix the streaking was add a SHUNYATA - ANACONDA ALPHA HELIX AC CORD correct? You might as well admit it...
Yep, that's what it was. Now I'll have to find a way to hide that little bugger on one of the boards..


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Semisentient*
OK Mike time to fess up.


All you did to fix the streaking was add a SHUNYATA - ANACONDA ALPHA HELIX AC CORD correct? You might as well admit it...

http://www.amusicdirect.com/products...SHUNANACONDAA6 



 
Mike is too frugal to spend that kind of money on a cord that is made of Cryogenic CDA-101 pure copper and Shunyata Venom AC & IEC (Silver plated, cryogenically treated)


Instead he threw the 1292 in a freezer where it was too damn cold for it to go streaking..


----------



## Semisentient

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
Mike is too frugal to spend that kind of money on a cord that is made of Cryogenic CDA-101 pure copper and Shunyata Venom AC & IEC (Silver plated, cryogenically treated)


Instead he threw the 1292 in a freezer where it was too damn cold for it to go streaking..


Brilliant! Now we won't need all those noisy fans!


----------



## Mastiff

I hope that works for Barcos as well! The next room to the HT is the cooler room, so I can get beer in five easy steps. Of course having it in there would demand a rather advanced set of mirrors...


Btw I always wonder about those power cables. How can the last few feet make up for the miles of copper wire delivered by the lowest bidder and the cables inside a house? I could of course replace the internal wiring in my house with Anaconda cable, but getting my power supplyer to do the same probably takes negotiation with a shotgun!


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mastiff*
I hope that works for Barcos as well! The next room to the HT is the cooler room, so I can get beer in five easy steps. Of course having it in there would demand a rather advanced set of mirrors...
Sure, the same fix for the 1292 should also solve any streaking problems on a Barco.


Ok I'll disclose a little here, but I won't tell all... The fix require that three boards be soaked for 3 hours in a special solution. The key is figuring out which boards, and what special solution to use. And if you're ever able to figure out the boards and solution, it's VERY important to soak them for exactly 3 hours..


----------



## jasonblair

My streaking fix? Put some clothes on when you run around!


----------



## Z-Photo

Mike,


I got swamped this week - I will have the manuals and Video chips out in the mail by monday.


Pete


----------



## psg

Mike,


There are some really, really, rare high-speed snubbing diodes right near that horizontal output transistor. They pop, and then the transistor goes. If you are running really wide on the raster, and at a high horizontal rate, this tends to happen.


At least it kept happening to me! I finally just brought down the scan rate, and decided to be happy with it that way.


Paul


----------



## Tom.W

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Sure, the same fix for the 1292 should also solve any streaking problems on a Barco.


Ok I'll disclose a little here, but I won't tell all... The fix require that three boards be soaked for 3 hours in a special solution. The key is figuring out which boards, and what special solution to use. And if you're ever able to figure out the boards and solution, it's VERY important to soak them for exactly 3 hours.. 


Too funny ! But is this dryer safe ??? And does it dry streak free ?


----------



## MC Maniac

Mike now has all the boards from my 1292..





I find myself actually looking for the streaking, and I can see it on every DVD - it's there occasionally on even the better transfers like TFE SB and Incredibles..


Needless to say, I'm excited again about not being distracted with the steaking, and the potential that removing the streaking will have on the overall image..


----------



## dokworm

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
This 1292 deserves a full photo session for my website.


Now, what's next? 
Releasing the MP-5 to manufacture?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
Mike now has all the boards from my 1292..
So far, I've only been able to check the boards on the top in the projector, and none of them solved the code failure. Changing out the vertical module produced an 08 code. I still think the problem is on the horizontal deflection board, but I'll need more time to check that and swap out the other boards. I plan to spend more time with it this weekend, and once I'm able to find the board that's causing the code failure, I should be able to get it fixed and ship out a finished set of boards on Monday for streaking evaluation.


I'm still very excited about this, but this has been very busy this week for me.



Quote:

Releasing the MP-5 to manufacture?
I really want to make this happen, and it's been on my to do list, but I've yet to get back to it. I'm open for ideas though.


----------



## MC Maniac

Good morning Mike..


When you see the literally thousands of parts on all the boards inside a CRT, I can appreciate that's it's time consuming and probably a lot of trial and error..It's also amazing how reliable CRT's are with all those potential parts that can fail..


I recently spent some time with a well set up G90 - it has 2 noticable pluses over the 1292 - there was no streaking and it's sharper at 1080P..


I'm sure the extra sharpness is a combination of both the finer adjustments available on the G90, but I think more to do with my limited convergence skills..For sure, my current 1292 is not as sharp as it was 3 years ago - it was really the thing I liked most about it when I switched from a 808 to the 1292..


Point here is that if there's any enhancements you can make to the circuits that deal with the focus/sharpness, I would be most appreciative..


Thanks again for the time you have spent on solving the streaking..


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
*Point here is that if there's any enhancements you can make to the circuits that deal with the focus/sharpness, I would be most appreciative*..


Thanks again for the time you have spent on solving the streaking..
Enhancements have already been made..


I just need to get these Barco 909 power supplies out of the way first, then we'll get to that error problem in the 1292, and once that happens, I should have a set of Streak Free board back at you. You'll notice once you put them in your projector, how much the streaking can degrade the image.


----------



## MC Maniac

Grrrrreat!


I'll be sitting daily by the door waiting for the Fedex guy to show up..


----------



## mack1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Sure, the same fix for the 1292 should also solve any streaking problems on a Barco.


Ok I'll disclose a little here, but I won't tell all... The fix require that three boards be soaked for 3 hours in a special solution. The key is figuring out which boards, and what special solution to use. And if you're ever able to figure out the boards and solution, it's VERY important to soak them for exactly 3 hours.. 
Does this involve booze---large amounts of booze


----------



## BangoO

Mike, what is the status on this, and when do you think we can expect the fix to be released for all of us ?


----------



## Tom.W

Mike,Did Pete's Barco 808 also have the streaking problem ?


----------



## Z-Photo

Tom,


According to Mike all have it - .

But the 808 I provided did not ever show the streaking on a projected image. On high brightness/contrast setting I could see some streaking on the tube face ( after Mike explain what he looks for). Tully - has been kind enough to agree to provide boards from his streak monster  once Mike has narrowed it down to specific boards/fixes. This should give him a streak on/off look between fixed boards and really bad boards.


See - I tried to think of everything....


Pete


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Mike, what is the status on this, and when do you think we can expect the fix to be released for all of us ?
I've yet to get back to the 1292 since trying out a few of the boards sent, but do plan to get back to it, once I get another project wrapped up today.


I plan to be in the shop with focused attention on the 1292 this evening. However, I can't get into the how and what's for now.


Quote:

Did Pete's Barco 808 also have the streaking problem ?
Not that I've noticed. But I've not looked at it since it was dropped off, and basically tested.


It's next on my to do list of things to do. I should get on it right after the 1292, which I plan to have out of the way this weekend. I like the video chain, because I see great potential in it. So much so, that I promised Pete I would make it 1080P ready.


Based on the test pattern that we put in it when they were here, it's only good for somewhere around 720P.


----------



## MadMrH

Pete has now moved, please forward his PJ to his new address here in the UK


----------



## mp20748

Ahh... I got the 1292 back up and running this morning. It was the "E" board, just as I had expected..


Now, we move on to getting these boards done and shipped back out.


Ok, I know I have had folk on the fence as to what causes this terrible problem. And I've even told a few folk which section the problem was in, but I've not really told anyone exactly where the problem is, and may not do so, but I do feel I should say something... Or maybe I should at least say what area or stage the problem is in.


Naw, that would take all the curiosity out of this thing. After all, there's got to be a bit of suspense and intrigue in all of this..


Ok, here's a little something to nip on. The problem is pulse related........I know there are some out there that are really tearing at theirs heads thinking on this (how/why), but yes the bigger issue with the streaking in the 1292 is pulse related. Now for those really techie folk, you can do this... but you'll have to to it without getting anymore tips from me..


----------



## dochlywd

Yes!


Mike, you may want to start a new thread containing the details of how to aquire the fix in the avs marketplace so everyone can get the details.



Thanks for all your hard work, long hours and committment to this project!



Kudos!


Mike


----------



## dokworm

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Ahh... I got the 1292 back up and running this morning. It was the "E" board, just as I had expected..


Now, we move on to getting these boards done and shipped back out.


Ok, I know I have had folk on the fence as to what causes this terrible problem. And I've even told a few folk which section the problem was in, but I've not really told anyone exactly where the problem is, and may not do so, but I do feel I should say something... Or maybe I should at least say what area or stage the problem is in.


Naw, that would take all the curiosity out of this thing. After all, there's got to be a bit of suspense and intrigue in all of this..


Ok, here's a little something to nip on. The problem is pulse related........I know there are some out there that are really tearing at theirs heads thinking on this (how/why), but yes the bigger issue with the streaking in the 1292 is pulse related. Now for those really techie folk, you can do this... but you'll have to to it without getting anymore tips from me.. 
So Mike are you going to make a commercial enterprise out of fixing the boards? I can understand you wanting to keep it to yourself if that is the case. Any idea of a price and turn around times yet?


If not, please spill, it doesn't do any good keeping it a secret if you aren't going to do it as a 'commercial venture' or won't have time to do it amongst your other duties - rather than build intrigue I'd wager it will build frustration.


----------



## oneandonlypoonam

Sorry, I did not know where else to post this query on the iste. Can anyone pls tell me how I can record from a copy protected DVD on my JVC DRM10. Recently I got a DVD which was in the NTSC format. It plays back fine but I am unable to record from it. The images are snow and b/w. I was told this is because the DVD is a pirated one.


----------



## dokworm

errm I'd remove your post poonam.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dokworm*
So Mike are you going to make a commercial enterprise out of fixing the boards? I can understand you wanting to keep it to yourself if that is the case. Any idea of a price and turn around times yet?


If not, please spill, it doesn't do any good keeping it a secret if you aren't going to do it as a 'commercial venture' or won't have time to do it amongst your other duties - rather than build intrigue I'd wager it will build frustration.
I'll like to take it on as business, but that would depend on me getting the part time helper I'm expecting. If I'm not able to get confirmation on that, I'll throw it out there. This would not be something that I could do alone, and I'm not about to take on more than I can handle.


I've just signed up with a second commercial operation to do PC board repair and maintenance. This would be the second very large company that I'll be doing board work for and they have a ton of stuff for me to do, so it's not like I'll need to do it.


One way or the other, I'll make it available soon.


----------



## mp20748

I've had a busy week, so I've not had much time to get back to this. I've had a ton of things that were a must that they get taking care of. I've even had to finish up Mark's 9500Ultra. So there's going to be one more HT gathering at Mark's, and this time, I really want someone to bring a Ruby.



The fix is a retro fit of several components to two of the boards. This is where I'll need the most time, because I'm struggling with how to keep the fix concealed. So far, and for sure, there will be epoxy potting material involved.


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
The fix is a retro fit of several components to two of the boards. This is where I'll need the most time, because I'm struggling with how to keep the fix concealed. So far, and for sure, there will be epoxy potting material involved.


As we are only talking about 2 boards, it's not such a big deal to have owners send you the 2 boards and I'm sure everyone won;t have a problem paying for the fix..


I really want this put to bed so I can finally get my 1292 professionally calibrated..


If you will skip the epoxy stuff, I'll swear on a stack of 1,292 bibles that I won't disclose anything to anyone..


----------



## dochlywd

And as I have ABSOLUTELY no idea of what the flip I would be looking for, I wouldn't even be able to tell the difference by looking at the board and really don't care. I too want to put this to rest so I can finally book an appointment for a professional calibration. I have literally avoided certain guests over for a movie because I want it to be as good as it can be before doing so. My set up skills suck so I want their first experience to be jaw dropping!



How about if I just fly you out to my house, you can pull the boards and re-install, calibrate, and then re-seal it up with the hushbox? That way NO ONE would have to touch the machine and therefore NO ONE but you would see the inside mods. Hey, I think I'm on to something here!


OH PLEASE! OH PLEASE! OH PLEASE!


Mike


----------



## mp20748

John, Mike,

you two guys are first on list. This would have happened weeks ago, but I've been real busy with repairs.


I was playing with the 1292 yesterday. I've yet to put all three neck boards in and really look at a movie with the unit fully functioning. Though, I'm not expecting a problem with streaking, I do however think I should do something about that stupid ABL circuit. I was thinking at one point to remove it completely from the circuit. I don't feel disabling is enough.


I was also thinking of getting it ready for a mini gathering next week, before I move forward with things. I have a 9500LC that I have to get ready to ship overseas and I'll need some help getting it ready, so I'm expecting JBJR to come down and when that happens, we can also do a final evaluation on the 1292. I always get a second opinion on everything that I do.


Let me say a few things more on where i'm at on this. The streaking is 95% gone. Meaning that you'll probably not notice it with the DOT pattern test, but there's a very small trace of it still there, if you look very hard for it. But it's no more than what is also common on all Sony's and some other CRT projectors. The improvement I would say is 80%. I've not been bale to see any of it looking into the tubes, with test patterns of HD sources.


Mike, I would take you up on that offer, but I have to go out to Arizona next month, and while there, I have four places to visit. Before that my wife and I have to fly to Florida to my brothers, and while there I would like to stop by VDC and pick Scott's brain. So that's all the flying I plan to do for awhile.


----------



## BangoO

My usual question... what about Europe ?


----------



## moggy

Yes, what about those places that cannot or will not send boards to you?

You could simply remove the labels off the replacement components and charge heaps for the kit. I cannot and will not send boards around the world on a mod that's been a year in the making. I may not live that long  .

You can understand that I don't want my 1292 out of commission for more than a few weeks with my working boards firmly within my reach.

I really don't care how much a kit costs or how much you disguise it. I really don't. I really couldn't be bothered pirating your kit, who would? You already have captive those who want a fix. The rest of the world's owners don't give a continental anyway.

I DO need to be able to have the kit fitted locally by either Graham Johnson or myself.

Please give some thought to this. It's a problem that should be solved asap.



I've been keeping an eye on this forum for a long time but have stayed out, I have been busy on another forum page of MPs projects(JVC 30k). I've just read all 13 pages of this forum topic to get up to date: it got very repetitive I must admit.


----------



## HV-MAN

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moggy*
Yes, what about those places that cannot or will not send boards to you?

You could simply remove the labels off the replacement components and charge heaps for the kit. I cannot and will not send boards around the world on a mod that's been a year in the making. I may not live that long  .

You can understand that I don't want my 1292 out of commission for more than a few weeks with my working boards firmly within my reach.

I really don't care how much a kit costs or how much you disguise it. I really don't. I really couldn't be bothered pirating your kit, who would? You already have captive those who want a fix. The rest of the world's owners don't give a continental anyway.

I DO need to be able to have the kit fitted locally by either Graham Johnson or myself.

Please give some thought to this. It's a problem that should be solved asap.



I've been keeping an eye on this forum for a long time but have stayed out, I have been busy on another forum page of MPs projects(JVC 30k). I've just read all 13 pages of this forum topic to get up to date: it got very repetitive I must admit. 
Ditto

I wouldn't be happy having my boards gooped up or away for along period of time.

Please consider Graham for an agent etc for Mods in Australia.


----------



## Brian Hampton

"I really don't care how much a kit costs or how much you disguise it."


Then... Buy a G90. That outta do it, no?


----------



## BangoO

Wel... G90 have streaking too, haven't they ?


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*
"I really don't care how much a kit costs or how much you disguise it."


Then... Buy a G90. That outta do it, no?


Er, no. We all care how much things cost but sometimes it takes a radical statement to get the grey matter turning over. I see yours is turning. Anybody else? Mike?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moggy*
Yes, what about those places that cannot or will not send boards to you? You could simply remove the labels off the replacement components and charge heaps for the kit. *I cannot and will not send boards around the world on a mod that's been a year in the making*
If the mod/fix would have happened in two weeks, would you send your boards around the world for it?


Quote:

You can understand that I don't want my 1292 out of commission for more than a few weeks with my working boards firmly within my reach.

I really don't care how much a kit costs or how much you disguise it. I really don't. I really couldn't be bothered pirating your kit, who would? You already have captive those who want a fix. The rest of the world's owners don't give a continental anyway
There are things that I have to work out for sure, but now now, I'm open to suggestions because I have not got this far.


Quote:

I DO need to be able to have the kit fitted locally by either Graham Johnson or myself. Please give some thought to this. It's a problem that should be solved asap
This was discussed, and I'm still thinking on how to do it.


Quote:

I've just read all 13 pages of this forum topic to get up to date: it got very repetitive I must admit. 
You think reading the last 13 pages is repetitive from your perspective, try taking the cover off your 1292 and tracking down this problem. From my end it's a little different from what you get to simply read on the forum. I have a life, and I've decided to put my life before the distribution of this fix. At one point, I was really sweating getting this wrapped up, but later realized that once you cross the finish line, you should relax and take your time. At this point, what do i have to prove?


This whole project has been somewhat of a headache. I volunteered to take this project on, which btw has cost $$$$ be big time in both parts and labor. Most have been patient and have been an encouragement, while some others have raved about how long its taking.. To answer that question, it takes as long as it takes. If that's not a good enough answer, anyone can also take on this same project on their own. Hopefully, they're be able to get to the fix much faster than I could. That way, they would not have to deal with biting their fingernails from the pressure.





mike


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BangoO*
Wel... G90 have streaking too, haven't they ? 
Yes they do, though not as bad (or as obvious) as the 1292, it's there. There's also some level of it in most CRT projectors. The problem of steaking is normally bandwidth related. But in the case of Sony design, it's a combination of both bandwidth and how they control the signals with pulses.


One of the best reads on this was posted by Robro here:

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RoBro*
Hi,


what we want here is not to display various frequencies. What we care about is risetime and falltime of signals with a step function.

Say we have one pixel at a value of 20 and the next pixel with a value of 130 (out of 0 to 255). Then it is interesting for us, how long it will take the cathode voltage from the equivalent voltage for value 20 to the equivalent voltage for 130, because during the transition the voltage will be inbetween those two values and we see this transition values as unsharpness between the pixels. Now it depends on how big a unsharp stripe you want to have between the final color value of the pixels. Usually it is acceptable if 30% of the pixel is unsharp and 70% of the pixel is sharply defined. Due to the fixed size of the electron beam spot and the continous movement across the phosphor, you would have about 25% unsharp stripe anyways even if the cathode voltage and so the beam current would change in virtually no time (risetime of a picosecond). So going much lower with the risetime than 30% of pixel time will bring you not much additional sharpness but cost you big money on faster amplifiers.


Now it would be the best thing if the projectot manufacturers would not specify the RGB bandwidth, but the rise- and falltime, but they don't do so.

When we have typical amplifier designs, there is a rule of thumb, that the risetime is 1/(PI*3dbBandwidth). So if you have a pixel clock of 124MHz ([email protected]) and a BW of 120MHz, your pixel time will be 8.065ns, and the risetime will be around 2.65ns which results in a bit less than 33% of the pixel time, what would be usually considered acceptable. If you increase your refresh rate to 60hz, the pixel time reduces by a factor of 1.2 to 6.72ns which will result in a risetime of around 40%. You would still be able to resolve the details as around 50% of the pixel will show the right color, but you will clearly recognize the increase of the unsharp zone between the pixels and so you would find the picture less sharp.


If your video source has very short transition times (rise and falltimes) and you have no additional limiting equipment on the way to the PJ (maybe a MP modded video card in a PC directly beneath the PJ with 30cm of cable) and use a Cine9 or BR909 with 180MHz video bandwidth, you may end up with only a bit less than 180MHz overall bandwidth, say 175MHz, which should give you transition times of 1.82ns which would be 27% of the pixel time of a [email protected] signal. That means 3/4 of the pixel time the beam current would have the correct value, which should make up for quite a sharp picture. So much to the statement that there is no CRT PJ able to display sharp 1080p.

If you go for 50Hz (PAL) or 48 Hz (original cinema refresh rate) the situation would still improve by a factor of 1.2 (1.25 for 48Hz).


Roland
It's stuff like this that is posted on the forum that helps a guy like me to work magic..


Btw, I have to ge to Florida in a few weeks, and while there, I'm going to be knocking on tse's door.. 


The two Tim's. Robro, tse, and a few others - keep your eyes on these guys. that way, if you ever had to troubleshoot a problem like this in the future, you'll be well equipped...


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
If the mod/fix would have happened in two weeks, would you send your boards around the world for it?
No, not under any circumstances.

What if they got lost in the mail? I'd be screwed.

I'd rather live with the streaking.

It's not the biggest problem of the world, I would just like to make the 1292 better. I'm not buying another projector anytime soon. After settling on 1080i rather than 1080p , turning off ABL, modding my jvc 30k, I'm pretty happy with it.

Quote:

There are things that I have to work out for sure, but now now, I'm open to suggestions because I have not got this far.

This was discussed, and I'm still thinking on how to do it.
Keep thinking. My suggestion is still there for you: Graham or myself (or someone else?).


Quote:

You think reading the last 13 pages is repetitive from your perspective, try taking the cover off your 1292 and tracking down this problem. From my end it's a little different from what you get to simply read on the forum. I have a life, and I've decided to put my life before the distribution of this fix. At one point, I was really sweating getting this wrapped up, but later realized that once you cross the finish line, you should relax and take your time. At this point, what do i have to prove?


This whole project has been somewhat of a headache. I volunteered to take this project on, which btw has cost $$$$ be big time in both parts and labor. Most have been patient and have been an encouragement, while some others have raved about how long its taking.. To answer that question, it takes as long as it takes. If that's not a good enough answer, anyone can also take on this same project on their own. Hopefully, they're be able to get to the fix much faster than I could. That way, they would not have to deal with biting their fingernails from the pressure.



mike
I have had a small look at some of these problems when I had a faulty VPA15H in my blue neck board a while back. If there was nobody else looking at the problem perhaps I might have (I used to be a broadcast tech.) I'd rather pay someone who does this (sort of) thing for a living than myself who doesn't have the experience with these particular pjs.

Given time I reckon I could but you guys in the US have better access to spare parts and I don't want to steal your thunder or re-invent the wheel.

I'm quite happy to just part with money and I haven't been impatient. It sounds like you might finally have a solution. That's great. Just give us a date etc., instead of talk. Thanks. C ya.


----------



## Semisentient

Mike,


are you close to telling us what the price will be?


----------



## moggy

Speaking of 1292 quirks, here's another:

I really don't expect this to expand into a full topic or fix by Mike but I'm interested to know if others have noticed it.

I have recently decided on using 1080i scan rate (50, 60, 72 or 75Hz). I found that with 720p(44kHz scan rate) and 1080p/50 or higher (66kHz rate+) I got a ringing on black to white edges (or edge enhacement.)

I was wondering if this has been noticed by others. Graham Johnson's 1292s also did this so it's not just mine. I've tried a pc directly into the 1292 as well as using a moome card which effectively bypasses the IFB input card typically used. The same pc into my pc monitor is perfect.

I've put it down to peaking of the video BW to increase the specified BW to 120MHz but I don't know for sure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## instinct

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
The two Tim's. Robro, tse, and a few others - keep your eyes on these guys. that way, if you ever had to troubleshoot a problem like this in the future, you'll be well equipped...



Robro might be a person which could do this fix for you in europe.


shipping around the world takes several weeks, and to go through customs is even more painfull.


----------



## BangoO

I think laric already proposed to help Mike for Europe


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *instinct*
Robro might be a person which could do this fix for you in europe.


shipping around the world takes several weeks, and to go through customs is even more painfull.
Thanks for the offer but Australia is not in Europe and I do not wish to post it out of Australia. Europe is further away than USA when it comes to postage and high costs. The USA to/from Australia is a well worn postal path.

In Australia at least the worst that could happen is that I'd have a weeks car drive to collect my boards or a few hours flight.


----------



## mp20748

Moggy,

based on what you've been posting, we'll have to find a way to make this happen in your country, and that it would have to happen from a source there. I agree that it would not be a good idea to be sending boards around. So I'm on board with your suggestion. It's just that I'll have to figure out the best way to do this. Europe is not that big of a problem, but still we should do the same thing there.


This all should happen soon. This is the main thing on my to do list for this week. At present, I've been working on the change I've made to an area of one of the boards. I had to replace a chip with some other components. At first I had to find the best solution for the change, now I'm working on getting the change on the board. So the biggest part is out of the way. I've also made some substantial changes to other areas, and that should also correct the problem that you listed earlier. I'll also make some of them known.


If you have a frequency counter, and can put a full white field into the BNC's, do it at a selected scan rate of your choice. Measure and look for that same scan rate at the G1 grid of the CRT. With a full white field, the frequency counter should display the horizontal rate of your signal. If 44khz, then the measured signal at the CRT grid should be the exact same as the horizontal rate at the BNC's. If your projector has the streaking problem, the measured horizontal rate would be lower than the rate at the BNC's. The difference could be anywhere from 2khz to 4khz. So 44khz could be measured at or around 40khz or 42khz.


What would this cause, and Do I need to say more?


----------



## moggy

Quote:

If your projector has the streaking problem, the measured horizontal rate would be lower than the rate at the BNC's. The difference could be anywhere from 2khz to 4khz. So 44khz could be measured at or around 40khz or 42khz.


What would this cause, and Do I need to say more?
More is better.


I can't think why the inbuilt counter is important but I'll try to find the time to check the service manual.


----------



## Mark_A_W

I don't think Mike mean't the inbuilt counter at all - he's saying the G1 is being driven at a slightly lower rate than the input signal.


I wonder about the Cathode? It must be at the correct rate or chaos would result. Cathode and G1 are typically driven push-pull to get both high drive level and high bandwidth (or so I gather from TSE's posts).


So if the G1 is lagging or at the wrong frequency you're getting light at the wrong time..and my mind is boggling at what else it could do.


----------



## Graham Johnson

Sounds like he is alluding to slew rate distortion being the issue. This would have a direct affect on the bandwidth as well. Interesting !!


----------



## mp20748

OK, I see I need to be a little clearer:


From the point where the video enters the BNC's, the projector uses both vertical and horizontal syncs to frame and control the signal thru the video chain. Usually the process involves the use of both vert. and horz. syncs introduced in the chain at one point or the other, and on most CRT projectors, it seems to be done once or twice in the chain. However, on the 1292, it seems to be done about 6 or more times. It's even done at the CRT itself. Even the G2 voltage is synced (blanked).. yep, it really is. In fact, once we look at this later, I'll point out where a change (mod) was made by Sony to improve on this overly designed flaw.


The thing that I was trying to indicate, had to do with the horz rate being different at the CRT's. If along the video chain, the horz rate changes in frequency, the image would be out of timing with the sync, because the sync controls the proper control of retrace and blanking. By the horz rate being less in frequency indicates that that rate has shifted from where it needs to be for precise pulse width and retrace control.


This is seen when you put a DOT pattern on the BNC's and look into the tubes, you should see the dots shifted to the left. The smearing, or "streaking" is caused from one or the other sync pulses fighting against the others, because of the many pulses (1H, 2H, etc) used to control the signal along the path. It's very important that they are precise through out the chain. If not... well we know what happens.





As I had indicated before, there is another streaking problem that is less noticable, but is also corrected from another area of the set. This streaking problem is bandwidth related and is not associated with the other problem.


As the old saying goes "Timing Is Everything"


----------



## moggy

Fair enough if you say so Mike, you've been looking at it, not me.

I can't see how hor freq changes, it does sync to the source.

There would be many blanking and sync regenerations throughout the chain, that's natural to get the many synchronisations required for correct operation.

I don't know but I've suspected that DC restorations have many points of restoration and these are reliant on sync pulses to pick out the back porch (or whatever) period to restore to. Perhaps if these were not timed correctly then some video may be creeping into the blanking window, maybe?? I agree that these blanking pulses might be important but I'm only guessing as to how.

Quite frankly I'm not amused by these guessing games, they've been happening for a year. Even my nephew tires of guessing games after a few minutes.


Have you measured that the line rate is less at the video drive to the crt or are you testing me on a whim? I reckon it should be the same. If it ain't, something else is drastically wrong, like diagonal scan lines with scrambled video  .


I can think of a song that highlights this saga, guess what it is?


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moggy*
Quite frankly I'm not amused by these guessing games, they've been happening for a year. Even my nephew tires of guessing games after a few minutes.
This is not a guessing game, nor has it been going on for a year. This is the first time that I've indicated where/what the problem was. I did this for the enquiring minds. At this point, it's only fair to mention something on this, and that's why I wanted to make myself clear on my previous post, as to not make it appear as a guessing game.



A real guessing game would involve the fix, and that will not be posted here..


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moggy*
I can think of a song that highlights this saga, guess what it is?  
Bobby Vinton's Roses are Red?


Roses are red my love

Violets are Bloohohoo

I'll be in heaven when Mike

Fixes my 1292


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
....................

A real guessing game would involve the fix, and that will not be posted here..
I'll keep an eye on this forum topic so that I keep in touch with when the game finishes. The real guessing game is the date of release. If I were a betting man I would start a book.


It is an interesting set of problems in the 1292...., not serious problems, but interesting. The Sony is a classic design before miniaturization.



Roses are red my love , Violets are blue is a nice song. Good try.

I was actually thinking of the song by Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz.

"Over the rainbow".

I guess (sorry, I mean know ) that there is sometimes a certain song that brings back memories of a certain time in our life.

Roses, violets and rainbows do it for some, what about others?


Cheers all.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moggy*
I'll keep an eye on this forum topic so that I keep in touch with when the game finishes. The real guessing game is the date of release. If I were a betting man I would start a book.


It is an interesting set of problems in the 1292...., not serious problems, but interesting. The Sony is a classic design before miniaturization.
Wow, you still insist on this being a guessing game. How could you be so rude..


How can someone with such engineering knowledge overlook what has happened here to find this problem... or should i say it this way, how could anyone with such insight into the 1292 issues to be "not serious problems" and to be able to build your own transcoder, but not have fixed this problem yourself?


How long did it take you to build your own transcoder?


----------



## cance

Sorry for irruption 

Mike, please, you have a PM in your mail box, from Italy.

Thank you!

Excuse my off-topic....


Cance


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Wow, you still insist on this being a guessing game. How could you be so rude..
Being rude is your opinion, not mine. I have what I describe as an acerbic wit.

I accept your statement that your fix is not to be guessed at any more so I'll just wait in the wings for a result. No more guessing what you are up to from me, it's too difficult to read your thoughts and engineering processes, (for me).
Quote:

How can someone with such engineering knowledge overlook what has happened here to find this problem... or should i say it this way, how could anyone with such insight into the 1292 issues to be "not serious problems" and to be able to build your own transcoder, but not have fixed this problem yourself?
Other things to do. As you well know, we can't all do everything for everybody.

Renovating my house has taken up most of the last year.
Quote:

How long did it take you to build your own transcoder?
Not long for my single prototype but making more for others has taken impossibly too long. Life's a bugger, eh? and then you die. 


I look forward to the final result. I really do. Hang in there.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mark_A_W*
I don't think Mike mean't the inbuilt counter at all - he's saying the G1 is being driven at a slightly lower rate than the input signal. I wonder about the Cathode? It must be at the correct rate or chaos would result. Cathode and G1 are typically driven push-pull to get both high drive level and high bandwidth (or so I gather from TSE's posts).
It means that G1 is crossing the (very negative?) frequency counter trigger voltage with the right slope fewer times than we're getting hsync pulses each second. Could be the right rate with a few missing pulses.


A cursory examination of the service manual suggests that the BLK signal causes the CA_ video preamp boards to sample the current G1 output which in turn adjusts the G1 output level until the next BLK signal. This should adjust the projector's idea of black. If that signal picks up noise in the wrong place we're going to have the wrong black whether at the end of a scan line or following a bright to light transition. Oops! BLK looks like it might cause K, G1, and G2 to all blank so a failure at the end of the line would go un-noticed by the user.


The preamp BLK blank signal gets set by the EBRG board based on the hsync, vsync, clamp pulse, and BLK blank input from the DA vertical waveform board. The DA board generates BLK based on how the top/bottom/left/right blanking DAC outputs compare to the vertical and horizontal sawtooth signals. The clamp pulse appears to be generated on the Y board.


The Sony service manual STINKS compared to the Marquee service manual.


----------



## moggy

Another quickie:

It's been said that the VPA15 is only rated for 90V running at 100V. That is true, but the 1292 uses the VPA15H. I have not been able to find data on the H version but I suggest that the H might be a higher voltage rated device. It's hard to believe that any engineer would over-rate the output devices in the design. Even Sony.


----------



## arioch

Am I imagining stuff or is the streaking problem much less apparent when the projector is properly calibrated and running with AKB off? I find it to be so. 


I have struggled with my 1292-monster for months now and just recently got a hold on three really good tubes for it and I can't say that I'm anything less than totally amazed at it's performance.  Even if I'm just watching commercials off cable my jaw drops every time. Just as it should be! Thank you Sony for this marvel, but what where you thinking about with that AKB??? 

Btw, any risks with not running with AKB on?


----------



## Brian Hampton

arioch,


AKB wasn't designed very well on my 1271 (in my opinion) and I was able to get a much nicer image without it. (Using brand new tubes.) I think Sony improved the implementation of AKB in the 1292 and even more so in the D50, G70 and G90. The G90 goes as far as to use the AKB for the first 20 minutes and then shut it off. I think you should leave it off.


If you had someone professionally calibrate your system then in theory the AKB may maintain that greyscale for you but with any luck the greyscale is going to be very stable on a 1292 (they don't have a rep for over-drive-ing the tubes.)


=Brian


----------



## Brian Hampton

Quote.."How long did it take you to build your own transcoder?"


Hey, I'm a engineer, but not an EE, and I studied the circuits of transcoders and became convinced it's nearly an impossible thing to design well. If you can decode the colors right you still have to maintain the gamma and the proper dynamic range of the grey scale and that kind of operation can not be done right without the ability to tune each unit.


It's not hard to find schematics for transcoders online but if you want to build one good enough to use with high end CRT FP's it's going to be a painfull process.


I'm very impressed with the reviews of the MP5 though I haven't seen one. After study-ing the theory of how a transcoder works I'm convinced it's one of the only transcoders that's worth while.


-Brian


----------



## dochlywd

Mike,


I am anxious to hear other opinions on the 1292 at this weekend's get together you are having.


Do you have an extra set of boards there that you can swap in and out for them to be able to A/B the improvements?


Thanks and good luck this weekend!


Mike


----------



## arioch

Brian>> In my opinion it's not a slight improvement, it's really dramatic. I had a BarcoGaphics 808 a few years ago and even if that had much worse focus than the 1292, the picture depth and contrast was much better on it than on the 1292 with AKB enabled.

With AKB off the 1292 is far superior in most aspects.


I really like fiddling with calibration and stuff so I don't mind recalibrating every 500 or 1000 hours if that's the only risk I'm taking. 


About streaking, I find that if I run only a bit too high on brightness from the pluge ideal, then I get more streaking. At least this is the case on my unit.

Also the terrible black bounce that occurs when running with AKB on is enough to destroy any good movie. I also find the PQ much more washed out with AKB on. The subjective contrast experience is far better with AKB off.

Are people really using this PJ with AKB on? Stop it immediately!


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arioch*
Brian>> In my opinion it's not a slight improvement, it's really dramatic. ............ With AKB off the 1292 is far superior in most aspects.

About streaking, I find that if I run only a bit too high on brightness from the pluge ideal, then I get more streaking. At least this is the case on my unit.

Also the terrible black bounce that occurs when running with AKB on is enough to destroy any good movie. I also find the PQ much more washed out with AKB on. The subjective contrast experience is far better with AKB off.

Are people really using this PJ with AKB on? Stop it immediately! 
I have only recently turned my AKB off and had to up the BIAS controls to approx 200, so fortunately it's within the 256 range. The perceived dynamic range and depth are greatly improved. Getting rid of the black bounce is WONDERFUL. Whatever any side effects might be, this change is essential in my book. Sony even provide the link to turn it off, I think they knew.

Drift of BIAS/black level may be the only future problem but the 1292 is pretty stable I reckon, it hasn't moved from when I did it a few weeks ago. To me it's no worse than having to calibrate a crt monitor every once in a while.

Yes, I agree, the streaking is hardly noticeable when the blacks are really black since I turned off the AKB. Not dissappeared though.

As far as a streaking fix, this is the first and possibly the major thing to do.


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*
Hey, I'm a engineer, but not an EE, and I studied the circuits of transcoders and became convinced it's nearly an impossible thing to design well. If you can decode the colors right you still have to maintain the gamma and the proper dynamic range of the grey scale and that kind of operation can not be done right without the ability to tune each unit.

It's not hard to find schematics for transcoders online but if you want to build one good enough to use with high end CRT FP's it's going to be a painfull process.

I'm very impressed with the reviews of the MP5 though I haven't seen one. After study-ing the theory of how a transcoder works I'm convinced it's one of the only transcoders that's worth while. -Brian
This is probably off topic but I'll try to do a little myth busting.

There is nothing magical about transcoders. They are simply arthmetical opamps, ie. they add and subtract analogue signals. That's all. There is nothing to maintain with gamma, it's a simple linear ratio. Look at a stair step and you'll see that.

You can add gamma correction(ie. adjustment) if you wish but it's not part of a transcoder's job.

Tuning each unit? What does that mean? There is nothing to "tune".

The important aspects are these:

1 maintain black levels at 0v(read later)

2 enough dynamic range to cope with all level changes.

3 Enough frequency response

4 Small circuit to reduce phase differences caused by inacurrate addition.

5 Correct equations for 601 or 709 colourimetry.


These are not difficult. It's mostly solved by using DC transfer addition and subtraction, smt ICs, 1% resistors(smt preferably).


Most equipment outputs or inputs AC coupled signals anyway so a slight DC difference is unimportant.

If your transcoder uses AC coupling then tilt and level shifting might be a problem and require DC clamping of all signals I think, but this is not required if DC coupled. (Perhaps it's not required at all since before and after transcoder are usually AC coupled anyway). I might try some input and output caps one day to see the effect. I use a +/-5V supply.

Some equipment may insist on 0V blacks but I haven't found one yet. In my circuit I don't use black clamping and haven't found it to be necessary. It would be nice though but as we know black level clamping can have it's own set of problems. Simple DC transfer eliminates having to think about that stuff.


Probably the most difficult area was finding the correct equations for coding. There are different ones for SD and HD and working out the correct resistor values using E24 resistors wasn't easy. I use mostly E24 with a few E96 resistors.

I have been using this "simple" transcoder from my D-Theater to my 1292 with rock solid blacks and terrific grey scale etc. etc.

I'll try and collate my information for another post.
http://www.mogford.com/video/Protel_..._Schematic.pdf 

The above link is a sheet with all the equations. It took me a long time to get and decipher that information. It also includes the equations used by Yekai and Smarthome transcoders and they are not all correct.

My belief is that the REC601 and REC709 in the top left of sheet are correct.


----------



## arioch

moggy>>  I find the streaking being reduced to somewhat more than on a Barcographics 808 or the like whith AKB off and black level correct, which is really, really acceptable. 

I really, really love this projector now.


----------



## dochlywd

Mike,


The suspense is killing us! Come on, man! What did they have to say about the 1292 at your get together?!


----------



## Graham Johnson

If I can just hijack this thread for a short while.


I just flew interstate to do an alignment for customer. It turns out that Matthew was a TV editor in a former life.


The promised 1292 setup DVD is done. We recorded everything as I set the machine up with a Digicam.


Matthew is editing it as we speak. The run time is approx 2 hrs and covers everything needed from yoke adjustment, Astig etc on the way to 1080p.


I have got to tell you his 1292 was looking stunning after I left.


I had a long play with the AKB disablement. I have to recommend you DO THIS MOD.


The difference is staggering. The 1292 never looked this good.


I will let you know when it is ready for shipping. It will come with a 1292 service manual and also a set of tst patterms and PCcalc on the second of the two disks.


----------



## webmst

half way thru editing; don't believe me about the Newfoundland dogs?

ask Graham.......


----------



## MC Maniac

Fantastic news!!


Thanks Graham and Matthew for your efforts...


----------



## arioch

Wonderful news Graham!


About the AKB, I can just agree. It's a totally different machine with AKB off. 

I've newer tubes in my problematich 1292Q now and the PQ is fantastic.


I will be ordering that DVD. Will it cover tube magnetic astig?


A question; I've found that the simplest way by far to set focus for high res. ([email protected]) is by using an "every other line" test pattern. Using this I can very easily find the best focus for all adjustments. There are such patterns built into my scaler, Lumagen Vision HDP.


I must say that [email protected] is no problem at all for this wonderful pj. I've even compared screenshots with Alan Gouger and other Sony Ruby owners and there is no big difference in visible true detail at all.


I just love this 1292, but AKB off is a must! 



Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
If I can just hijack this thread for a short while.


I just flew interstate to do an alignment for customer. It turns out that Matthew was a TV editor in a former life.


The promised 1292 setup DVD is done. We recorded everything as I set the machine up with a Digicam.


Matthew is editing it as we speak. The run time is approx 2 hrs and covers everything needed from yoke adjustment, Astig etc on the way to 1080p.


I have got to tell you his 1292 was looking stunning after I left.


I had a long play with the AKB disablement. I have to recommend you DO THIS MOD.


The difference is staggering. The 1292 never looked this good.


I will let you know when it is ready for shipping. It will come with a 1292 service manual and also a set of tst patterms and PCcalc on the second of the two disks.


----------



## Graham Johnson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arioch*
Wonderful news Graham!


I will be ordering that DVD. Will it cover tube magnetic astig?
It covers EVERYTHING required on the way to get an optimized setup at 1080p for a 1292.


Astig, lens flapping everything !!


----------



## Brian Hampton

Moggy,


I never said there was anything magical about transcoders.


-Brian


----------



## Mark_A_W

Yes, he's built a transcoder - about 2 years ago now. He uses it with his DVHS deck.


----------



## Brian Hampton

That's fine,


I bought a transcoder and used it for a while too.


It was garbage but I didn't realize that at first.


-Brian


----------



## liamc

how much was that?


----------



## Brian Hampton

Mark and Moggy,


Re-reading the detailed post about Moggy's transcoder,.. I realize he went much further in the process then I did. Perhaps this is a case where he is right and I am not. For Example, when I refer-ed to tune-ing it was a reference to the vaiance of components which he mentions is far less with the SMD devices he was using. My thoughts were that operate-ing on the color matrix could affect the dymanic range of the signals cause-ing problems with gamma and or greyscale but then I gave up where clearly he took it further.


Either way,.. I have no use for a transcoder with my current system and it's been some time since I thought critically about them so I guess I should have just let it go.


Thanks and Good Luck,

-Brian


----------



## Mark_A_W

His pseudonym is Moggy, not Molly


----------



## Brian Hampton

Fixed


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brian Hampton*
That's fine,


I bought a transcoder and used it for a while too.

It was garbage but I didn't realize that at first.

-Brian
The colour matrix accuracy is important because it affects the colour coordinates. However there is no need to do better than the use of 1% E96 resistors. Nobody else does. There may well be crap transcoders that you can buy but as I attempted to allude to, the principle is very simple. It shouldn't affect the grey scale or the dynamics. 1+1=2, not 1.8 when there is compression. A transcoder must be linear or it is not doing it's job. Gamma is simply a non-linear transfer and no self respecting opamp amplifier would do otherwise than be linear. I'm not sure what you don't agree with but you are right about one thing, the myth is still out there, alive and well. p.s. I did build it and has been working flawlessly for quite a while.

If there is something I haven't thought through then I'd be grateful to hear what it is.

I've attached a quick schematic of the circuit to show it's simplicity, what could be simpler?. If you find a flaw , let me know, I'd love to improve on it if it's not right. Note that the resistor values may not be correct in this version, it doesn't include power supplies or sync stripping or V & H sync signals. The video chips have a BW>200MHz. I've been slack in testing the sync stuff. The circuit provides sync on Green which is enough for the 1292 so I haven't gone further with the sync circuitry than a simple design (not shown) since it's not needed.

This may not be related to streaking but I suppose anything that connects to a 1292 is important for us.

 

Transcoder 103 Schematic.pdf 15.4521484375k . file


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dochlywd*
Mike,


The suspense is killing us! Come on, man! What did they have to say about the 1292 at your get together?!
It didn't happen. We were planning this around the same time that JBJR was coming down. The owner of the 9500LC wanted a red C element installed in his red tube, so the C element was put on order, but did not show up in time for us to make this happen. The C element arrived from VDC, so we're still on for this.


--------


Arioch,

the ABL circuit disable was a good find. I found the same thing out some time ago, and that's why I've been mentioning disabling that circuit. But I go a little further in how I'm doing it.


I've laso mentioned that if the projector has a steaking problem it is not properly resolving 1080P. To include, that once this is corrected, the image is much better. I've already covered these things, but in my testing, I've also found that disabling (or removing) the ABL does not fix the problem. It will allow you to work around it with clever aligning. The main problem is from pulses being off. And the main reason why this is seen with the ABL active, is because one of the main pulses also controls the ABL.


The main problem is on the DA board. And there is where the pulses are being further created and properly timed.


However, if by only removing (disabling) the ABL is suitable, then I say this would be a good mod.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moggy*
The colour matrix accuracy is important because it affects the colour coordinates. However there is no need to do better than the use of 1% E96 resistors. Nobody else does. There may well be crap transcoders that you can buy but as I attempted to allude to, the principle is very simple. It shouldn't affect the grey scale or the dynamics
True, but I disagree about dynamics.


Quote:

A transcoder must be linear or it is not doing it's job. Gamma is simply a non-linear transfer and no self respecting opamp amplifier would do otherwise than be linear
This is the problem area... keeping the signal linear after the matrix circuit, while also maintaining good gamma is almost impossible. But this is true only with HDTV signals. SDTV is not that big of a deal. The problem with the matrix is not so much the preciseness of the resistors, as it is the correct phase and balance of the signal going into the matrix. And it also depends on where you put the matrix (before or after clamping). And the OP amp being used should have special consideration, because it must also corrct for some abnormalities.



Quote:

I've attached a quick schematic of the circuit to show it's simplicity, what could be simpler?. If you find a flaw , let me know, I'd love to improve on it if it's not right.
For some reason i cannot download it.


Quote:

Note that the resistor values may not be correct in this version, it doesn't include power supplies or sync stripping or V & H sync signals. The video chips have a BW>200MHz. I've been slack in testing the sync stuff. The circuit provides sync on Green which is enough for the 1292 so I haven't gone further with the sync circuitry than a simple design (not shown) since it's not needed.

This may not be related to streaking but I suppose anything that connects to a 1292 is important for us.
Without seeing the diagram, you may have done well. However, I do agree with Brian.


----------



## MC Maniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
--------


Arioch,

the ABL circuit disable was a good find. I found the same thing out some time ago, and that's why I've been mentioning disabling that circuit. But I go a little further in how I'm doing it.


I've laso mentioned that if the projector has a steaking problem it is not properly resolving 1080P. To include, that once this is corrected, the image is much better. I've already covered these things, but in my testing, I've also found that disabling (or removing) the ABL does not fix the problem. It will allow you to work around it with clever aligning. The main problem is from pulses being off. And the main reason why this is seen with the ABL active, is because one of the main pulses also controls the ABL.


The main problem is on the DA board. And there is where the pulses are being further created and properly timed.


However, if by only removing (disabling) the ABL is suitable, then I say this would be a good mod.


I can't say I follow all this, but with the ABL discussion and Graham and Matthew's upcoming setup DVD, it's got me excited again..


So how's the fix coming???


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MC Maniac*
I can't say I follow all this, but with the ABL discussion and Graham and Matthew's upcoming setup DVD, it's got me excited again..


So how's the fix coming???
The ABL solution Is not new to me. It's already been mentioned several times in this thread by my me, but not as a fix/cure.

*If that solution works, then it's a good solution*. I went further to correcting the problem that also caused the ABL to not work properly and cause other issues.


Atom was right, when he said he believed the problem to be on one of the boards behind the input module.


I'm still in the process of implimenting a change to a circuit on the DA board. In this change, I'm replacing some of the components that are already on the board with other components. The problem has been getting the circuit on the board, and it being able to fit in the slot the board came out of. For now, it's working with the board on an extender card.


----------



## arioch

Mike>> I'm sure your fix is superior to just disabling ABL, but until you have a European branch I'll have to settle for just disabling it. 

Is there another, better way of disabling it than just closing the jumper and recalibrate colors? 


Another question; is the ABL less destructive on a G70? Reason for asking is the recent shootout done between a Sony Ruby and a G70. I was thinking that if the ABL is anywhere near as mean on a G70 as it is on a 1292, then it really says nothing about what the Ruby has on CRT:s.


Also, I must say that I will never, never need more dynamic range in the picture than I have now with ABL off and running rear projection. 


Really looking forward to that DVD, Graham. When is it done?


----------



## Semisentient

Graham that is awesome news! Making a video is a great idea. Good job.


James


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *arioch*
Mike>> I'm sure your fix is superior to just disabling ABL, but until you have a European branch I'll have to settle for just disabling it. 
The whole brightness range can be improved by manipulating the ABL circuit, but this would involve more than removing a jumper.


Quote:

Also, I must say that I will never, never need more dynamic range in the picture than I have now with ABL off and running rear projection. 


Really looking forward to that DVD, Graham. When is it done? 
Dynamic range is key. And if you're getting pretty good results with only disabling ABL, your 1292 was not that bad.


A DVD on this sounds like a good idea. My approach is far more involved, and would require changes to several boards.


----------



## dochlywd

Mike!


The jumper is just a bandaid! I'll opt for the orthoscopic surgery, if you don't mind!


----------



## dominical2

Hope Barco's are next in line for this fix


----------



## Mark_A_W

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
For some reason i cannot download it.


Mike, try right clicking on the link and choosing "Save Target As".


----------



## Graham Johnson

The initial problem with the AKB was not a Mike Parker remedy. The improvment tip it gives was from Per Jonny in Europe about 18 months ago.


He first fed this info onto AVS in reaction to my comments about black level bounce in a previous 1292 thread.


Dont attribute this information to yourself Mike it was not.


Right as of this minute you have not given us ANYTHING subtantial that has supported anything ABOUT YOUR MODS TO THIS MACHINE.


This is all getting a bit old IMHO. I am going to ask Alan Gouger to change the tile of the thread. Its not only misleading but now completely wrong.


There is no fix until its in our hands. It vapour ware!


Seems to me this is going the way of the transcoder.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
Dont attribute this information to yourself Mike it was not


Right as of this minute you have not given us ANYTHING subtantial that has supported anything ABOUT YOUR MODS TO THIS MACHINE
You're right, I have not posted anything substantial on this problem. Was you expecting me to? And are you also saying that the that the problem with the streaking is related to adjustments and alignments, and NOT from a failure in the circuits itself?


Quote:

This is all getting a bit old IMHO. I am going to ask Alan Gouger to change the tile of the thread. Its not only misleading but now completely wrong
I have no problem with this threads title being changed. I also don't have a problem with you or anyone else coming up with a solution for this. I was aksed to take this problem on. I volunteered with the intent of solving the problem. And because I got the projector around the same time that I had to move out of my house, I did not have the time to spend on it, or anything else for that matter. I was sick and away from my main operation. most work was being done from my bedroom in the three different locations that we had to move to, so should i have made this a priority over all that was going on?


Maybe i should apologize for taking this on. Was i wrong to not produce it when it was expected, or was i wrong to spend the many hours looking for it?


Quote:

There is no fix until its in our hands. It vapour ware!
Really? At this point, do it needs to be in anyones hands? and should I bother, considering the unappreciation for my hard work.


btw, it's not a mod. It's a FIX and a mod.


Quote:

Seems to me this is going the way of the transcoder.
Where have you been? the MP-5 was born, and to this day, there's nothing out there that would outperform it. It too, was a victim of my personal problems. But i delivered everything that I had promised with it.


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
True, but I disagree about dynamics.
I shouldn't have re-used the word "dynamics" , the word is as useless as tits on a bull. A neutered bull in fact.

The dynamic range is unaffected by a linear transfer. Full stop. The dynamic range of modern opamps is far more than we need for video, IMO.

Quote:

This is the problem area... keeping the signal linear after the matrix circuit, while also maintaining good gamma is almost impossible. .
There is no gamma to maintain. It's a linear transfer. Or should be.

Quote:

But this is true only with HDTV signals. SDTV is not that big of a deal.
Apart from colourimetry, BW required and scan frequency they're identical in the analogue arena. They have similar dynamic range requirements.

Quote:

The problem with the matrix is not so much the preciseness of the resistors, as it is the correct phase and balance of the signal going into the matrix. .
This is all about enough frequency response. Phase of input signals is only a problem if your response is down in the mud. signals travel at near light speed, 1ns in 150mm in fact, so if devices are within a few centimetres of each other and ICs are equivalent the differences are infinitesimal.

Quote:

And it also depends on where you put the matrix (before or after clamping).
Possibly, if you have clamping. I don't use clamping. I can't verify either way on this point. It shouldn't matter, I would have thought.

Quote:

And the OP amp being used should have special consideration, because it must also corrct for some abnormalities..
Special considerations such as?

What abnormalities?

I'm here to learn as well as teach.

Quote:

For some reason i cannot download it. .
Have a play with your browser settings. Right click and 'save target as' should do it.

You have opened up some issues and perhaps they may be valid in some circumstances but I could see none that related to my simple little version.

Quote:

Without seeing the diagram, you may have done well. However, I do agree with Brian.
With what you've "said" , I understand how you have come to that view.


Yes, indeedy, the myth is alive and well.


----------



## mp20748

Moggy,

there's a lot of things that happens with component video. And HDTV is very different, though nothing in the technical literature would say that it is. AAnd that is one of the main reasons why so many transcoders were having issues.


Direct coupling has it benefits, but with YprPb, any change on any of the three lines WILL effect the performance of the matrix. It's very important that the signals to the matrix stay in phase. If not, it'll greatly effect how the transcoder works.


I started out with a basic deasign with the MP-5, but ended up with it having over 20 IC's that was not my goal, but it was necessary for a proper image.


Even with SOG, the sync circuit in the projector could become confused as to what to do with it, and the image would shift to green cast.


----------



## Graham Johnson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
And are you also saying that the that the problem with the streaking is related to adjustments and alignments, and NOT from a failure in the circuits itself?
No I am not. I am saying that if no-one has it except you its useless Mike !

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I have no problem with this threads title being changed. I also don't have a problem with you or anyone else coming up with a solution for this.
I dont have the time to spend developing a fix. I do have another job and CRT projectors and ancillary equipment are not my primary source of income unlike you.


In all honesty, If I ran a business as I have seen you lead people on in this and the previous thread for well over a YEAR. I would have gone broke by now.


Your discussion of your thinking about concealing your intellectual property are bizzare. How many 1292 owners do you recon there are that even give a rats arse about this?


Probably 20-30 at most. Get over yourself Mike! Get the bloody fix out there and preserve that last of others respect for you while there is still some there to worry about.


If I zip back to the start of this series of threads. You promised to spew the fix out for free. All the interest shown and the pandering to your issues shown here over the months. Has pumped you to the point that you now recon this is worth making cash out of.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Really? At this point, do it needs to be in anyones hands? and should I bother, considering the unappreciation for my hard work.
At this point, You are making an ass of yourself. Too much self promotion and not enough substance. If it never leaves your hands it is VAPOUR WARE. I think the appreciation show by people here is enormous. How else could you possibly justfy the reasonably easy ride you have had from people in these threads for over a year.


Allowances for your personal problems, allowances for just about every damn delay and excuse you have come up with.


No result = ******** Mike.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
btw, it's not a mod. It's a FIX and a mod.
Semantics, why bother commenting

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Where have you been? the MP-5 was born, and to this day, there's nothing out there that would outperform it. It too, was a victim of my personal problems. But i delivered everything that I had promised with it.


Hope you are enjoying your transcoder !! No one else has one !! Really who would give a Sh!t about your transcoder and how well it works if they can't get one. You have no intention of selling them and NOW you wont release the schematics etc.


fact is NO ONE REALLY CARES. You didnt deliver, you cant buy one can you?


If we are talking about hype started and not completed. Lets talk about the DVHS output mod. You started the hype, Threw some bones to the masses. Then when you couldnt figure out how to deliver the product. Dumped everyone in a hole.


They had to wait for an enterprising European to give them a mod board (and for free as well) to complete what you started.


This 1292 thread will be the same.


For Christ sake bring this to a close. Release the info/material you have and let us get on with it.


I am so sorry you dont take critisizm well. The points above are factual not ********.


No epistle of a post after this one is going to change anything. Release the info on the fix NOW so someone can finish it!!


----------



## moggy

I didn't intend to get into a bun fight about transcoders.

I don't know why you are so sensitive about transcoders? Is there something I've missed?

Anyway, there's not much happening on the streaker's fix so I guess it doesn't hurt. (Here at home we give streakers at the cricket hefty fines).

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Moggy,

there's a lot of things that happens with component video. And HDTV is very different,
Apart from what I quoted, what?

Quote:

though nothing in the technical literature would say that it is.
Such as?

Quote:

AAnd that is one of the main reasons why so many transcoders were having issues.
How can you have issues when there are no reasons?

Quote:

Direct coupling has it benefits, but with YprPb, any change on any of the three lines WILL effect the performance of the matrix. It's very important that the signals to the matrix stay in phase. If not, it'll greatly effect how the transcoder works.
Of course, but why wouldn't they stay fixed in phase? Different cable lengths would be more of a concern than the small distance involved in a transcoder that is matched in all 3 signal paths!

Quote:

I started out with a basic deasign with the MP-5, but ended up with it having over 20 IC's that was not my goal, but it was necessary for a proper image.
Oh, so you've built one too. How long did it take for you to build your transcoder? Remember that question? You don't have to answer 'this' question.


If you wish to have clamping , provide for SD/HD matrix switching, sync stripping and sync regeneration for single, dual, triple level sync then I imagine 20 ICs wouldn't go far. The only thing that's prim and proper is the Queen of England. 

Quote:

Even with SOG, the sync circuit in the projector could become confused as to what to do with it, and the image would shift to green cast.
The only thing I have to do is remove the H cable if there is a conflict with H and SOG. I didn't think this discussion was about sync issues but pix quality.

I agree that if you go the whole hog with providing high functionality then things get complicated fast. I never intended to go there. The actual transcoder function is dead simple and that's the way I'm keeping it.

If I ever have to make another to suit another pj with different sync requirements then I'll worry about it then.

Can I hear a change of topic name coming on?

Do I hear a bulk deletion?

Do I hear anything ? Lots of noise, not much signal!

I might go and have a lie down, rest my weary soul.


[Hmm, I just read Graham's post. It'll be interesting to hear how you reply, Mike.]


----------



## Graham Johnson

I have had a PM interchange with Alan Gouger. The thread title will be changed to the Sony 1292 modification thread. (or similar)


I have also asked him to prune the "are we there yet" posts out of the thread.



We need to get this thread back on track with REAL mods that people have discovered. We are not meant to be doing commercial business here on AVS. So lets share the info in the true spirit of the hobbyist.


There really hasnt been a true series of posts here dealing with performance mods. Which means that we are just waiting waiting. We need to experiment and develop a thread like the Marquee thread. Packed full of info, experiments and results!


----------



## Headhunterx

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
At this point, You are making an ass of yourself. Too much self promotion and not enough substance. If it never leaves your hands it is VAPOUR WARE. I think the appreciation show by people here is enormous. How else could you possibly justfy the reasonably easy ride you have had from people in these threads for over a year.


Allowances for your personal problems, allowances for just about every damn delay and excuse you have come up with.


No result = ******** Mike.





Hope you are enjoying your transcoder !! No one else has one !! Really who would give a Sh!t about your transcoder and how well it works if they can't get one. You have no intention of selling them and NOW you wont release the schematics etc.


fact is NO ONE REALLY CARES. You didnt deliver, you cant buy one can you?


If we are talking about hype started and not completed. Lets talk about the DVHS output mod. You started the hype, Threw some bones to the masses. Then when you couldnt figure out how to deliver the product. Dumped everyone in a hole.


They had to wait for an enterprising European to give them a mod board (and for free as well) to complete what you started.


This 1292 thread will be the same.


For Christ sake bring this to a close. Release the info/material you have and let us get on with it.


I am so sorry you dont take critisizm well. The points above are factual not ********.


No epistle of a post after this one is going to change anything. Release the info on the fix NOW so someone can finish it!!





Graham,


You crack me Up!!! This is what I said about a year ago !!! He hasn't got it fixed yet....... I agree with you 100% ..... He couldn't find his a$$ with a road map.... Keep up the BS. Mike it is almost summertime and we need more fertilizer to spread in our gardens.......



Richard


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
No I am not. I am saying that if no-one has it except you its useless Mike !
Wait, are you saying that you don't know if the problem is related to circuit failure?


Quote:

*I dont have the time to spend developing a fix*. I do have another job and CRT projectors and ancillary equipment are not my primary source of income unlike you.
Well, what is this DVD about?


Quote:

In all honesty, If I ran a business as I have seen you lead people on in this and the previous thread for well over a YEAR. I would have gone broke by now.
Hmm, I lead people on. That would mean that I had bad intent. right?


Quote:

Your discussion of your thinking about concealing your intellectual property are bizzare. How many 1292 owners do you recon there are that even give a rats arse about this? Probably 20-30 at most
Good point, there's not enough in this for me to go further. However, I've only really promised this to two people. And that promise will be kept.


Quote:

Get over yourself Mike! *Get the bloody fix out there and preserve that last of others respect for you while there is still some there to worry about*
No, I'm going to kick back and let you put your fix out there first. I see no need to make this happen anytime soon. I'm just going to set back and watch you take over the show.


Quote:

If I zip back to the start of this series of threads. You promised to spew the fix out for free
Yep, that was my intent initially, but after looking further into the problem, and seeing that it was not associated with the circuits that i had expected, i knew it would be very time consuming. And that is when I knew i neede to approach this a different way. I don't mind devoting time as a hobby, but when it involves some serious time on my part, things has to change. This is not a hobby for me.


Quote:

All the interest shown and the pandering to your issues shown here over the months. Has pumped you to the point that you now recon this is worth making cash out of
Wrong. If it was about money, it would have been out there by now. It was more important for me to get this done, and done right first. And that's why it took so long. The 1292 is a very complicated PJ. I've spent a ton of time getting intimate with it. After all, I still have everything on it from when I worked on one. I've even found my notes and some other technical stuff on it. It's really a very nice projector, but there's several things other than the streaking problem that should also be addressed.


Quote:

At this point, You are making an ass of yourself. Too much self promotion and not enough substance. If it never leaves your hands it is VAPOUR WARE. I think the appreciation show by people here is enormous. How else could you possibly justfy the reasonably easy ride you have had from people in these threads for over a year
Today I can say that I've fixed or solved every challenge put before me. And that's enough for me to walk away from this without having to prove anything. And you're right, the appreciation from forum members has been enormous, and that was the main reason for me taking this on and staying with it. And these same pepole would clearly understand why I'll have to throw the towel in at this point, and leave the solution up to others.



Quote:

Allowances for your personal problems, allowances for just about every damn delay and excuse you have come up with
Delay, excuss  - this was all on my time. And unfortuanately, my tiome was seriously hindered beyond my control, and that's not something thAt I'm going to apologize for.





> No result = ******** Mike[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ok, you won. The ball is now in your court. It's now your project.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your transcoder !! No one else has one !! Really who would give a Sh!t about your transcoder and how well it works if they can't get one. You have no intention of selling them and NOW you wont release the schematics etc
> TBC
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> If we are talking about hype started and not completed. Lets talk about the DVHS output mod. You started the hype, Threw some bones to the masses. Then when you couldnt figure out how to deliver the product. Dumped everyone in a hole
> Wrong again. that thread was not started with me being the one with the solution. It was started for discussion on the 30K. And the solution that John put on PC board was posted by me in that same thread. The chip was discovered by me and another forum member. john put it to PCB
> 
> Quote:
> 
> They had to wait for an enterprising European to give them a mod board (and for free as well) to complete what you started
> Go back and read that thread please.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> For Christ sake bring this to a close. Release the info/material you have and let us get on with it.
> After all my work on this project. And the fact that I did it at no cost to anyone but myself. You literally slander and accuse me of misleading people and being deceptive, when unlike you, I do what I do for a living. Yet I've made great sacrifices for others, and you somehow think you're going to whip me into subjection.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> No epistle of a post after this one is going to change anything. Release the info on the fix NOW so someone can finish it!!
> What info, it's all BS and vapor ware. Remember?


----------



## GlenF

So if you are not going to make it available as a paid modification, why not release it. It doesn't make any sense to me, and I read the whole thread over and over as I was interested in the whole streaking thing.


What possible reason is there not to release the info if you are not going to take the opportunity to turn a profit from it.


If it was my kid saying it, I'd have to assume he wasn't telling because he didn't know...


I also wanted to buy an MP-5 after reading a raft of threads here, but as far as I can tell, you aren't making those either?


It seems odd to me to put in that much time and effort and really get no monetry return for yourself, and yet have no benefit for anyone else either.

Each to their own I guess, but I'd be wanting to either recoup some of my time and money, or be putting it out there for everyone to share and play with.


Keeping it to myself and also not making any money wouldn't have occured me.


----------



## mp20748

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GlenF*
Keeping it to myself and also not making any money wouldn't have occured me.
I really appreciate your comments, but there's a lot more to this than what you see in this thread.


Maybe i was just plain stupid to take this on, or at least, i should not have taking it on at the time that i did. Without thinking, I jumped on the 1292. I did that because at the time, i had spent a many hours looking at streaking and other things related. Therefore I felt i would be a good choice for this problem, but i had no idea I would incur such rath for devoting my own time on this. Folk complaining about the fix not happening fast enough, while I've been terribly hindered with perosonal issues, but I still stayed with this.


And to include the fact that I took on a problem that had Sony's engineers and tech's baffled. They concluded that the problem was the CRT's and moved on to using Panasonic tubes in their next projectors (G70, G90). This problem was the biggest challenge I've ever had. And I've put a lot of my valuable time into troubleshooting this problem. Things are getting to be a little better for me finacially now, but doing the time that iwas working on the 1292, i was seriously lacking fanancially, yet I still devoted time to this projector, when i should have been making funds to put in my pockets. the thing that really pisses me off about this, is that I'm being attacked about something that I did not take one penny from anyone for. This was all done on my time. And it also cost me $$$ in parts.


I may change my mind later, but for now, I'm pissed and would need to step away from this.


----------



## bruce can

Sell some mp5's


Two years four months ago I thought I was a week away from getting one .


Mike In my opinion people have been pretty patient . Wether it was a mod of any sort 30k, Marquee, 1292 , MP5 . You cannot blame people for feeling strung along on this fix.


Almost one year ago on this thread You publicly stated you had it fixed and was going to wrap it up on the weekend .







bruce


----------



## murphyjjr

You didn't comment on the MP-5's just wondering if they are going to be put into production or not. Thanks. I'm glad you have put the streaking problem to rest even if it's only your knoledge and the 2 you promised are getting it.


----------



## GlenF

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I really appreciate your comments, but there's a lot more to this than what you see in this thread.


Maybe i was just plain stupid to take this on, or at least, i should not have taking it on at the time that i did. Without thinking, I jumped on the 1292. I did that because at the time, i had spent a many hours looking at streaking and other things related. Therefore I felt i would be a good choice for this problem, but i had no idea I would incure such rath for devoting my own time on this. Folk complaining about the fix not happening fast enough, though I've been terribly hindered with perosonal issues, yet I still stayed with this.


And to include the fact that I took on a problem that had Sony's engineers and tech's baffled. They concluded that the problem was the CRT's and moved on to using Panasonic tubes in their next projectors (G70, G90). This problem was the biggest challenge I've even had. And I've put a lot of my valuable time into troubleshooting this problem. Things are getting to be a little better for me finacially now, but doing the time that iwas working in the 1292, i was seriously lacking fanancially, yet I still devoted time to this projector, when i could have been making funds to put in my pockets. the thing that really pisses me off about this, is that I'm being attacked about something that I did not take one penny from anyone for. This was all done on my time. And it also cost me $$$ in parts.


I may change my mind later, but for now, I'm pissed and would need to step away from this.
That is the bit I don't get - I can understand getting annoyed when people want it now when it is a part time project for you, but to me the easiest way to feel good again would be to let people know what the fix is.


It would garner much appreciation and adulation from the masses and would make you feel better, and would help other people out.


To just walk away and go well nyah nyah, I worked it out, and I'm not going to tell anyone else, and I'm not going to offer it as a fix either, because you people all nagged me - would seem to be the guaranteed way to stay feeling pissed.


Just my 2c.


----------



## Headhunterx

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
I may change my mind later, but for now, I'm pissed and would need to step away from this.


Mike,


This is your best excuse yet !!! You are going to take your toys and go home!! What happened to "Stick A Fork In The 1292 Streaking Problem It's Done" Couldn't you find your "Fork"..... Oh I forgot that was another Excuse........


ROFLMAO

Richard


----------



## Graham Johnson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Wait, are you saying that you don't know if the problem is related to circuit failure?
You dont read very well. No, I said if no one else has it, it doesnt exist. Did I tell you I have a microscopic person locked in a jar?


I cant show it to you but I can assure you its here. GIVE ME A BREAK

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Well, what is this DVD about? ?
I had 5 people wanting me to come to the USA all expenses paid and massage their 1292's. I havent got time. The next best thing, and better for eductaional purposes is a DVD as they can do it themselves and learn.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Hmm, I lead people on. That would mean that I had bad intent. right?
No I didnt say that. There is a distance between beleiving what you say and doing it with malice. I am sure you beleive all you say here. Not having a grasp on the reality of what constitutes stringing peopl


e along is the issue here.


I am sure in your own mind you beleive you are doing the right thing. Its a shame as you may actually sometimes know what is going on. The problem is you (maybe unknowingly) ******** people too much.


This is your wake up call.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Good point, there's not enough in this for me to go further. However, I've only really promised this to two people. And that promise will be kept.
At last we see what the underlying issue. "There is not enough in it for you to spend any time bringing this to an end". So instead you just ********ted us for over a year about problems with this and that when the real issue is it wasnt worth your time, so it (we) never had a priority.


You should have stated the obvious ages ago and stopped the sickning pleading that has gone on in this thread.


You are the only one here who is running a business that revolves soley around Projectors.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
No, I'm going to kick back and let you put your fix out there first. I see no need to make this happen anytime soon. I'm just going to set back and watch you take over the show
Here is where the leopard shows his spots people. "I see no need to make this happen anytime soon" there you have it. Dont hold your breath for this MPxxx fix.


If your entire presence here is to make money of hobbyists. I am sure the AVS management would like hear this.


So what you are saying basically is "screw you all, I know how to fix it and I wont tell you and I wont supply it eiither".


Mike, screw you too!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Yep, that was my intent initially, but after looking further into the problem, and seeing that it was not associated with the circuits that i had expected, i knew it would be very time consuming. And that is when I knew i neede to approach this a different way. I don't mind devoting time as a hobby, but when it involves some serious time on my part, things has to change. *This is not a hobby for me.*
AVS moderators take note please


Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Wrong. If it was about money, it would have been out there by now. It was more important for me to get this done, and done right first. And that's why it took so long. The 1292 is a very complicated PJ. I've spent a ton of time getting intimate with it. After all, I still have everything on it from when I worked on one. I've even found my notes and some other technical stuff on it. It's really a very nice projector, but there's several things other than the streaking problem that should also be addressed. .
So, ifs its not about money why not free release the fix ?? For gods sake get your story straight.


You must think we are all stupid! Trust me when i tell you we are not!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Today I can say that I've fixed or solved every challenge put before me. And that's enough for me to walk away from this without having to prove anything. And you're right, the appreciation from forum members has been enormous, and that was the main reason for me taking this on and staying with it. And these same pepole would clearly understand why I'll have to throw the towel in at this point, and leave the solution up to others.
cough, cough, ******** !! You have more to prove to everyone that you have promised this to for the last 12 months. Regardless of whether you beleive you have a responsibility to provide this fix or not.


This is larger than your perception of your responsibility is. Your responses will set in concrete whether you are in fact taken seriously with the AVS community for a long time to come. I can tell you it isnt looking good.


The number of PM's I recieved insupport of my posts today is daunting. You are verging on being the Gomer Pyle of the AVS community along side Raster.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
Delay, excuss  - this was all on my time. And unfortuanately, my tiome was seriously hindered beyond my control, and that's not something thAt I'm going to apologize for.
One minute this is work, next minute this is YOUR time. Please get your story straight. This is a money making venture by your own admission. Dont try to tell us that this time investment of yours was not associated with a business. In normal business the rush to address a market is fast. WTF is your program with taking your time? You recon 1292 are appreicating in value?


They will be largely gone within 3 years. Is that your time frame? To wait us out till we go digital?


You are looking for a pay off. If that is not the case release the fix to AVS now! What difference will it make?


----------



## moggy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mp20748*
......................... This was all done on my time. And it also cost me $$$ in parts.

I may change my mind later, but for now, I'm pissed and would need to step away from this.
Yes, you have put a lot of effort into this and I think everyone would be grateful if there was something coming out of the bottle but the genie seems to be firmly locked in and even the most patient of people get short tempered. The time is quickly passing by. Our 1292s will be too old to appreciate any streaking mod by the current progress. It's like giving viagra to my old man, nice thought but how do you keep up a shrivelled weenie?(only joking, dad).

You stepping away would only reinforce all the negative comments. Is that what you want? Is that what you really want?

It's natural that people don't like being given false hopes and promises. Any delivered promise would save the day.


If I were you (and I'm not) I would do one of the following:


1 Spend a crash week sorting out any remaining issues and let us know what sort of kit is required and how long it will take to put together, and approx. how much. The pressure will be on for you to deliver on the promises with a fixed timetable. And, being quiet on the forum for that week with no "updates". This solution does not have to include all problems, just the "main" streaking fix.

or

2 Tell all about what you know and try to get some glimmer of respect out of it all.

Getting something financial out of it will then be up to your entrepreneurship .

or

3 Keep the genie in the bottle. If so, then please, no more promises on avsforum.


There might be other choices but they're the main ones. Hope they help to distill your choice. Good luck Mike, it's your choice.


----------



## VideoGrabber

Wow! The animosity level on this thread just shot off the scale!  What's up with that? And that can't be attributed to Mike... it's all your doing, Graham. Why the personal attacks?


I can certainly understand that all the delays are frustrating, especially to those who've volunteered their PJs as guinea pigs, and have been waiting all that time. Mike has made optimistic postings here more often than would have been wise, but AFAIK he hasn't taken anyone's money. Anybody with an alternate solution can drop Mike like a hot rock, and take their business elsewhere.


Mike's poured a lot of time into this, and being the perfectionist he is, is reluctant to let it go before he's eliminated all the problems he's uncovered. He's also obviously got too many things on his plate at one time, and tries to squeeze things into the cracks. Never a good scenario for finishing, wrapping, and shipping solutions. What's YOUR investment in solving this problem, Graham? Other than b!tching and whining?


It seems like an interesting coincidence to me that as soon as Mike indicated that he was going to make the changes locally, requiring boards to be sent to him, that several of those in far-off lands decided it was time to attack him. I guess the idea is to browbeat him into releasing all his hard-earned work into the public domain for free, so they'll be able to take advantage of it. They not only want the diagnostic results, with an explanation of the source of the problem and why it's happening (which Mike has already generously revealed), they also want the circuit designs, mods, and fixes too. So somehow, now Mike has to provide all this to "prove himself". Clever.


These belligerent outbursts are really unlike you Graham, and I find them quite surprising, and not at all in the spirit of this Forum.


> _We need to get this thread back on track with REAL mods that people have discovered._ _So what you are saying basically is "screw you all, I know how to fix it and I wont tell you and I wont supply it eiither". Mike, screw you too!_ _At this point, You are making an ass of yourself._ _You dont read very well. No, I said if no one else has it, it doesnt exist._ _Now I have two 1292's to play with. I noticed that one is worse than the other. I can feel board swapping coming on. let me finish sorting the tube issues I have then, I will look at the streaking. (July 13, 2004)_ _Its on my list of things to do Nils, I have 4 machines here with various levels of streaking, and intend to do a bit of board swapping to try and narrow down the culpret. Next few weeks I should have time. (Sept 17, 2004)_


----------



## arioch

Never good when things get personal, it tends to get very destructive then.


However, I guess there's an official competition now;


Which comes first? MP:s streaking mod or GJ:s DVD?   I want both now! *whine* *whine*


----------



## dokworm

I dunno Mike, I really was giving the benefit of the doubt - but it just seems a bit much, you stated a few times you knew exactly what the problems were, and a year later, there hasn't been a technical explanation that makes any real sense.


It is a problem that interested me, I was hoping to see some real info, and some experimaents to play with - I don't have a 1292, but a lot of CRT gear exhibits some kind of streaking/smearing problem.

In the old days on black and white sets it was caused by tilt (an archaic term, but I'm an old guy) and was easily tested for by feeding in a signal and sticking your scope in the set and seeing what angle the line ended up at.

I imagine in the 1292 the problem is at multiple levels, but you either know the solution or you don't.

After a year of (sometimes ridiculous) posts, there is still nothing that amounts to anything like an expose of the problem, let alone a fix.

If it is a money making excercise, then it really should be on the market by now, if it isn't then why not tell us the cause of the problem, even if you withold the details of the fix.

With the MP-1 you did a similar thing, got help developing a product from people on the forum, (which some didn't agree with as a way to do things, but others didn't mind), and never told what the 'magic' was, but at least you could buy one (if you didn't mind an interminable wait in some cases) and plug it in and decide for yourself. It made sense from a money point of view to withold the design and details in that case (whether people agree with it or not, it is a reason not to release the info)


But really, with this one, you aren't offering it as a product, so what is the point of being churlish and keeping it to yourself?

We don't need circuit boards, or extreme hand holding, just a lucid explaination that holds up to scrutiny as to the actual cause - some of the postulated things you put forward in previous posts barely seemed to make sense.


My guess is you thought you had it sorted, and in the end you didn't and had dug too big a hole to step back and admit it - or perhaps it kinda worked on one but you weren't sure why, but once again, too hard to admit.


You could easily prove any naysayers wrong by releasing some sensible info, it would just take a simple post - or releasing a real product.


Do you really think anyone else out there is going to go to the trouble of ripping off the design, and undercutting you, the 1292 market is pretty small, most of the owners would be on here and would prefer to buy from you anyway unless you were gouging.


I can't see any explanation other than you don't really know, and can't quite admit it.


The alternative is that you do know and won't tell regardless, which if true would be simply awful.

It would make me lose way more respect for you than if you came out and said "I thought I had it, but I didn't"


You could dump all your naysayers in the dirt yourself in a minute with a single post...one way or the other


----------



## Graham Johnson

I cant believe that anyone after all this time can openly support the fiasco that is happening here.


You obviously havent read my posts properly. There is no personal attack happening here. If you care to read closely it is more a statement of facts. Not once did I sink to name calling.


I purely pointing out the glaring inconsistancies and bluff in post after post. He has long ceased to be a hobbiest. This is business effort. This has nothing to do with mods being done overseas or any other place for that matter.


AT the moment there is no fix at all so what does it matter.


Your right, why have i got stuck in? I usually couldnt be bothered getting close to the root issue here hence my absence from the thread and very occasional posting if something relavant comes up. Fact is THERE HAS BEEN NOTHING RELEVANT FOR ABOUT 12 MONTHS.


Thats the problem.


Get off your high horse MP lover. Stop trying to restrict free speach on the forum. If you dont agree. Instead fo dredging up ******** from the past that has no relevence at all to the question. State your reasons why you recon its taking so long and butt out.


It so pisses me off when people are put up to replying. Did he phone you and ask you to chime in?


Right now this thread has NO relevance at all. Basically I beleive everyone is entitled to a put up or shut up explaination.


For gods sake even the famed audition last week got called off. Give me a break. another excuse.


For your information I have no axe to grind with MP personally. I am pointing out his efforts to address this problem are extremely poor. His conmmunications skills are very weak and his bluff are easily seen through.


NEVER TAKE FOR GRANTED A SHEEP MENTALITY FROM PEOPLE HERE. We are way smarter that. I refuse to be treated like a child by You or Mike Parker.


There are so many glaring holes in every post he had made. That he cant be taken seriously any longer.


If this is a money making excersize FINE ! Dont try to sell the fix as something he is doing off his own back in his private time. If its commercial instance dont bleat about getting head butted when you continue to deliver LATE LATE LATE.


He is not doing this as a love job. He could care lees about us or our projectors. Its about money plain and simple.


Thats is called a commercial reality. Get it done get it out. That is all that is wanted by EVERYONE HERE.


No more moaning and no more excuses.


As for me I am not going to address your post line by line. This isnt about me or what I want to do or not do. I didnt promise I found a fix. I didnt say I have stuck a fork on the streaking. In fact I didnt promise anything.


Only one person in this thread has. MIKE PARKER !!


----------



## MC Maniac

geez Tim..comparing MP to KBK..


You really know how to kick a guy when he's down..


Dochwyld and I had to endure well over a year for Ken to finally get our projectors done - Doch has the added punishment of Ken still having his, waiting on MP to do the streaking fix and have Ken finish his..


KBK wasn't able to solve the streaking - his guess was that it was in the neckboards but that was a wrong guess..


I sent a 1292 to MP over EIGHTEEN MONTHS ago..surely had I known it would drag out this long I would never have bothered - I had my KBK modded one back - I should have just installed it and brought in a pro to calibrate it..


Everyone has been supportive of MP during the period that he had his personal problems to deal with..after things returned to normal, Doch and I still used the honey approach - but all that has gotten us are more bee stings..


I have been talking with Graham for months now and was willing to fly him over and do the setup on the 1292 when MP finished - guess one consolation in these delays is I save $$ in not bringing Graham over as we'll follow his DVD and do it ourselves..


MP has had my set of boards for 6 weeks now after having the fix done - still no sign of them


privately I thanked Graham for his post - it's long overdue - I'm at the point where I don't care anymore - just want my good 1292 installed and calibrated..I've lost all this time watching it in less than what it's capable of..


It's really time for MP to close the book on this whichever way it goes..


----------



## Specboy

This pot had to blow it's lid off sometime.


The unfortunate part is it's probably given Mike P the out he's been waiting for and this was the tightrope we've all been on.


You give Mike the benefit of the doubt and only a rare few have challenged his statements publicly in case it offends him because it's hard to knock someone who's trying to fix a long standing problem whatever the motivations are for doing so.


But then it drags on and people get frustrated. I'd worked in an electronics repair shop for years as a tech and I thought I'd heard every excuse used on a customer for delaying a long, drawn out repair or a "problem job" as we called them.


Mike has used every tried and true excuse and rolled out some ones I've not heard before in an attempt to take the heat off himself.


Mike, sometimes it's better to show your hand than to let things continue to fester. I think Dokworm's last post is spot on.


You lost my interest when Epoxy resin was part of the mod/fix as that renders a board unrepairable.


Unfortunately I don't think the 1292's streaking is fixed either because this mod/repair has all the signs of a job that's gone pear shaped. I doubt that was Mike's intention though.


----------



## kaanage

Quote:

Originally Posted by *VideoGrabber*
> _You dont read very well. No, I said if no one else has it, it doesnt exist._


----------



## Kysersose

Wow guys! This thread is really getting out of hand.

Can we try to come to some sort of agreement or should I shut it down?


I'll let the next few posts decide.


Kyser


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

I'd love to be able to paypal a deposit, take a number, and when my number comes up Fed-Ex boards with the remainder of $500+ to have a fix with a 7-day turnarround.


If that's not going to happen I'd like a DA extender board. Any one else up for one?


----------



## kidicarus

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kysersose*
Wow guys! This thread is really getting out of hand.

Can we try to come to some sort of agreement or should I shut it down?


I'll let the next few posts decide.


Kyser
I agree,even though i dont have a 1292 its still annoying for me to see these posts with no end in sight for anyone.I think MP needs to head an agreement/decision...


----------



## Graham Johnson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kysersose*
Wow guys! This thread is really getting out of hand.

Can we try to come to some sort of agreement or should I shut it down?


I'll let the next few posts decide.


Kyser
I dont beleive this thread is out of hand. there have been no personal threats, no name calling and isnt argumentative. There is no need for Moderator intervention.


This thread has been in existance for over a year and basically comprises of 8 pages of "is it finished "


What it needs a resolution of the issue. If this doesnt come to an end now. You closing the thread not only will acheive nothing, but leave everyone hanging for an answer.


This would be a good time to sit back and watch Mr Moderator. Not intervene.


The forum rules are pretty clear about abuse, and defamation. This thread does not slot into any of these criterion. IMHO does not rate closure or even examination by you until it breaches the forum rules.


----------



## Kysersose

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Graham Johnson*
The forum rules are pretty clear about abuse, and defamation. This thread does not slot into any of these criterion. IMHO does not rate closure or even examination by you until it breaches the forum rules.
Excuse me? Saying...
Quote:

Mike, screw you too!
and saying that someone is [polite]full of it[/polite] borders on abuse.


Last warning. Continue on this path and I WILL close this thread.

Clean things up and debate in a civilized manner.


Kyser


----------



## laric

I can't belive it...

Probably every people on this thread have understood since quite some time that we won't see a fix any soon... and now it may be closed because someone (thanks Graham) did tell the real thing. !


--Patrice


----------



## Graham Johnson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kysersose*
Excuse me? Saying... and saying that someone is [polite]full of it[/polite] borders on abuse.



Kyser
Wrong, Wrong, Wrong,


Which planet have you come from? Dont you think your being a bit precious ??


No one in their right mind could take being called "full of it" as a veiled threat or abuse.


You need to get over yourself, and start to treat people here as adults instead of naughty school children.


You have been charged to be the moderator of the CRT forum for good or bad.


That job requires you to examine the situation and look at the relevance of the remark to the topic. Then make a decision based on logic and the tenor of the participants of the forum.


IE: if this was a Jail house forum, you could realsitically be expected to allow a wider interpretation of what is correct and proper than a Childrens book club forum.


Not just robotically apply "your sense of decency" on ALL of us. You have to use some common sense.


I have no doubt you will close the thread after these comments of mine. I fully intend to take this up with Alan Gouger.


You will exceed your authority to close this thread down.


----------



## Kysersose

I just expect people to treat one another with respect. "Screw you too!" is not how we treat members on this forum, sorry if you have been mislead into believing this.


Say what you will, I'm closing this down. I'll speak to Alan and see if he wants this to stay open. If he does, we will re-open it and hopefully everyone will have calmed down by then.


Kyser


----------

